# Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de



## iancurtis (16 Februar 2010)

In einer Aktion geistiger Unzurechnungsfähigkeit wall habe ich ein Abo bei flirtfair.de abgeschlossen, und dummerweise den Betrag von 1,99€ per Kreditkarte bezahlt. Nach einer knappen Woche wollte ich das Abo kündigen, aber es gibt nur eine Fax-Nr, an die ich die Kündigung schicken kann. Es wurde von mir verlangt u.a. meine Adresse und meinen Namen anzugeben und den  fälligen Betrag (die Kündigungsfristen könnte ich dem Verrag entnehmen - wobei ich einen Vertrag nie gesehen habe und ihn auch nicht nachtäglich aufrufen kann. Ich habe ledigleich meine Bestätigung für ein kostenloses Probeabo erhalten, welches bequem innerhalb von einem Tag zu kündigen sein soll). 
In meinem Kündigungsfax habe ich weder die Adresse (lediglich die Postleitzahl) noch meinen wirklichen Namen angegeben. Was wahrscheinlich auch gut war, denn die Betreiber der Seie melden sich nicht, auch nicht auf meine Aufforderung im Kundenservicebereich meine Kündigung per e-mail zu bestätigen. (EIne Sende- und Emfangsbestätigung des Kümdigungsfaxes habe ich ausgedruckt)
Frage: Was habe ich zu erwarten? Was muß ich jetzt tun? was soll ich unbedingt unterlessen?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abo's bei flirtfair.de*

Ob ein Versendeprotokoll als gerichtsfester Beweis für die Zustellung eines Schreibens gelten kann, ist rechtlich noch umstritten. Neuere Urteile gehen allerdings in die Richtung, dies als Anscheinsbeweis gelten zu lassen.

Sicherheitshalber ist zwar eigentlich ein Schreiben an die Firmenadresse (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) gerade bei halbseiden erscheinenden Unternehmen angebracht, in diesem Fall jedoch nicht, weil die Firmenverhältnisse total undurchsichtig sind. Es ist hier nicht ersichtlich, wer überhaupt Dein Vertragspartner ist. Das werde ich mal im folgenden haarklein darlegen.

Ein Impressum-Link findet sich ganz unten in Kleinschrift auf der Webseite, im Impressum steht auch eine Adresse (als Grafik hinterlegt):

Digital Performance GmbH
Rosenthaler Str. 40/41
10178 Berlin

Die Firma ist im offiziellen Handelsregister des Bundesministeriums für Justiz nicht eingetragen.

Eine Gewerberegisternummer sowie die Umsatzsteuer-Id fehlen.

Die Daten des Besitzers der Domain "flirtfair.de" stimmen nicht mit den Angaben im Impressum überein.

Domainbesitzer ist eine obskure Firma in Rumänien:

Marvelo Media S.R.L.
Str. Soveja Nr. 53
Bukarest

Diese Firma erscheint auch in den AGB als Betreiber, jedoch ohne Adressangaben:


> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen
> 
> Mit einer Anmeldung bei flirtfair (h t t p://w w w.flirtfair.de) , einem Angebot der Marvelo Media S.R.L. (nachfolgend „Betreiber“ genannt), ... ..


Der Link zu den AGB ist wegen eines Javascript-Programmierfehlers nicht abrufbar, jedoch funktioniert ein Direktlink auf h t t p://w w w.flirtfair.de/agb.htm

Dort steht als Gerichtsstand:


> Artikel 12 Gerichtsstand und anwendbares Recht, Textformklausel
> 
> (1) Es gilt deutsches Recht unter Ausschluss des UN-Kaufrechts.
> 
> ...



Dies stimmt natürlich so nicht. Gerichtsstand ist Deutschland bzw. die Schweiz oder Österreich, also das Land des Nutzers. Es handelt sich um ein deutschsprachiges Angebot, zielgerichtet an deutschsprachige Nutzer, die "Dienstleistung" wird am Ort des Nutzers (auf dessen PC) erbracht. Mithin gilt laut europaweit einheitlicher Richtlinien das Recht im Land des Kunden und damit auch ein Gerichtsstand ortsnah zum Kunden.

Das sollte der bekannte Rechtsanwalt, der als Admin-C für die Domain fungiert, eigentlich wissen.

Ob die Firma an der im Impressum angegebenen Berliner Anschrift überhaupt existiert, kann schon als fraglich gelten. Wenn schon die Angaben im domain-whois nicht mit den Angaben im abmahnfähigen Impressum (als Grafik hinterlegt, dass es möglichst bei Google nicht gefunden wird...) übereinstimmen, wenn kein Eintrag im Handelsregister auffindbar ist, wenn weder Steuernummer noch HR-Registernummer angezeigt werden, dann darf wohl mit Fug und Recht die Existenz dieser Firma in Berlin als fraglich bezeichnet werden.

Die Adresse in Bukarest ist bereits durch viele Abzockprojekte aufgefallen.
Lastschrift-Abzocke! - Seite 2 - Sat.1 Forum
Internetabzocke durch "Cyberservices.B.V." - Sat.1 Forum

Betrieben werden weitere Abzockdomains wie "S-Partnerclub.net", "fickenvz.net", "ero24.net", "daten18.net" und viele andere.

In der Widerrufsbelehrung steht nun wiederum eine andere Anschrift in Bukarest:
Marvelo Media S.R.L
59 General Berthelot _Street_ (eigentlich korrekt wäre: strada)
3rd Floor
010165 Bucharest 1
Romania 

Anhand der undurchsichtigen, widersprüchlichen Angaben kann es hier als ungeklärt betrachtet werden, wer hier überhaupt als "Vertragspartner" in Erscheinung tritt. Mithin fehlt hier die Identifizierbarkeit der Vertragspartei bei der Abgabe des Angebots gem. § 145 BGB, weshalb schon allein deshalb niemals ein Vertrag zustandekommen kann.

Es gibt im Fernabsatzrecht keine Verträge mit einem Phantom.

Wenn es schon keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch nichts zu kündigen oder zu widerrufen, erst recht nichts zu bezahlen.

In diesem Falle ist also ein Fax an die angegebene Nummer bereits weit mehr, als man hätte tun müssen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Das eventuell mögliche Mahnkasperletheater kann geflissentlich ausgesessen werden.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413

Bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich) wäre der rechtzeitige Widerspruch wichtig.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## iancurtis (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abo's bei flirtfair.de*

Vielen Dank für die umfassende Rückmeldung. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist alles was ich tun muß, ist Nichts zu tun. 
Wenn von meinem Konto Geld abgebucht wird über die Kreditkarte, dann lasse ich die Transaktion einfach Rückgängig machen, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abo's bei flirtfair.de*

Wenn ein Vertrag mit irgendwem (= kein Vertrag) zustandegekommen ist, und wenn dann irgendwer abbucht, dann ist diese Buchung als ungenehmigt zu betrachten, weil auch die Abbuchungsermächtigung gegenüber einer nicht identifizierten Partei unwirksam ist.

Daher kann (und sollte) in diesem Fall zurückgebucht werden.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abo's bei flirtfair.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Daher kann (und sollte) in diesem Fall zurückgebucht werden.


Höchstwahrscheinlich flattert dann Mahnmüll in dieser Form ein:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121
 zu mehr langt es aber nie


----------



## iancurtis (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abo's bei flirtfair.de*

Vielen Dank an Ech beide für Eure Info's


----------



## nick01 (9 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe auch bei Flirtfair einen 14 Tage Test Account für 1,99 Euro eröffnet. Heute habe ich eine Email von Flirtfair bekommen, dor wurde mir Gratuliert weil ich jetzt Premium Mitglied bin. Anbei wurden dann die Koste in Höhe von 119,70 Euro für das 3 Monatige Abo.

Nach dem ich das gelesen habe fiel mir alles aus dem Gesicht.  Zum Zeitpunkt des Test Account war mir nicht bewust das es sich um ein Abo handelt.

Nun liegt die Lage bei mir etwas anders als bei "iancurtis". ich habe jetzt die 3 Monate für 119,70 Euro am Hals.

bezahlt wurde der Test Account per kreditkarte. In meiner Panik habe ich vorsorglich die Karte gesperrt.

Was habe ich für Möglichkeiten? gibt es im Deutschen Recht nicht die stornierung? oder einfach Ignorieren?

Hoffe auf Antworten

Grüße, Nick


----------



## Antiscammer (10 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Frag doch die Bank wegen Rückbuchung. Geht bei Kreditkartenbuchungen in aller Regel, wegen Widerspruch. Und lies mal die Infos hier im Thread.


----------



## celeI3rator (10 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

hallo

ich bin auch auf *********.de reingefallen und möchte trotz vorhergehender erläuterungen kurz meinen fall schildern, da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich rechtlich noch "recht habe". nach der ausführlichen erklärung von Antiscammer sieht es für mich so aus als ist das alles kein problem, da es eine "fakefirma" ist... trotzdem habe ich bedenken wegen drohungen usw...

 ich habe mich am 28.12.09 bei "*********.de" angemeldet und ein 14-tägiges probeabo  in höhe von 1,99€ eingegangen. die AGBs  schreiben ja vor, eine kündigung schriftlich zu schicken, per brief, was  ich aber leider zu spät wahrgenommen habe. ich habe also 1 woche später  (etwa 6.1.10) per email(!) den vertrag gekündigt und keinen zahlungen mehr  per bankeinzug zugestimmt. (die 1,99€ für das probeabo waren per bankeinzug). am 18.1.10  buchten sie mir 57 € ab. im kleingedruckten der seite steht, dass nach  dem probeabo ohne kündigung (die ich ja gesendet habe. allerdings per email.) ein 6 monatliches  abo fällig wird, zu 57€. ich habe die abbuchung erst am 3.2.10 gemerkt.  daraufhin sofort eine widerrufs email geschrieben und das geld über die  bank zurückgeholt. am 22.2.10 kam dann schließlich eine email mit  zahlungsaufforderung in höhe von 64,50€ (abogebühren zuzüglich inkassogebühren). ich bin etwas verunsichert, da  ich nicht per brief gekündigt habe sondern per email und ich nicht  deswegen vor gericht will. ich habe falsche adressdaten bei der  anmeldung angegeben, allerdings haben sie eben meine kontodaten. 
allerdings haben sie irgendwie doch meine adressdaten rausgefunden und mir am 8.3.2010 eine "letzte außergerichtliche mahnung" per brief an meine adresse geschickt. es ist nur noch einmal eine "dringliche" zahlungsaufforderung, die bei nichtbezahlen an einen rechtsanwalt und/oder ein inkassobüro übertragen wird. ich bin etwas verunsichert, da ich eben am 6.1.2010 nur per email gekündigt habe und, nicht wie in den AGBs der seite, per brief.  wie soll ich nun konkret vorgehen? soll ich nochmal eine offiziele kündigung per brief schicken, da sie meine adresse ja jetzt eh haben, oder einfach nichts tun und abwarten bis der spuk vorbei ist?

über hilfe würde ich mich echt freuen, da ich nicht weiter weiß
danke

lg


----------



## Antiscammer (10 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



celeI3rator schrieb:


> die AGBs  schreiben ja vor, eine kündigung schriftlich zu schicken, per brief, was  ich aber leider zu spät wahrgenommen habe.



Überraschende Preisklauseln in AGB werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil.  § 305c BGB.

Eine Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Webseite in den AGB reicht nicht. Die Widerrufsbelehrung muss in Textform dauerhaft zugegangen sein, d.h. mindestens per e-Mail mit Ausdruck. Falls nicht, dann hat die Widerrufsfrist nie begonnen, und man kann theoretisch unendlich lang den Widerruf erklären.

Vorausgesetzt, man hat überhaupt einen Vertrag, den es zu widerrufen gibt. Dazu s.o.
Gibt es schon keinen wirksamen Vertrag, braucht auch nix widerrufen, gekündigt oder sonst gedingenst werden.

Wenn ein kostenloses Testabo in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauerabo übergehen soll, so darf das nicht nur in den AGB (oder in der e-Mail) stehen, sondern es muss auf der Anmeldewebseite in sofort sichtbarer Form stehen.



celeI3rator schrieb:


> und keinen zahlungen mehr  per bankeinzug zugestimmt. (die 1,99€ für das probeabo waren per bankeinzug). am 18.1.10  buchten sie mir 57 € ab. im kleingedruckten der seite steht, dass nach  dem probeabo ohne kündigung (die ich ja gesendet habe. allerdings per email.) ein 6 monatliches  abo fällig wird, zu 57€.



Fällig ist regelmäßig nur der Weihnachtsmann und der Osterhase. Und sonst zunächst mal gar nichts.

Zumindest dann nicht, wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt.



celeI3rator schrieb:


> es ist nur noch einmal eine "dringliche" zahlungsaufforderung, die bei nichtbezahlen an einen rechtsanwalt und/oder ein inkassobüro übertragen wird.



Ja, ja. Und danach wird die Forderung an den Scharfrichter weitergereicht. Und wenn der auch nicht mit Dir klarkommt, kriegt es der Oberinkassovollstreckungsgerichtshofspräsident in Oer-Erkenschwick auf den Schreibtisch.



celeI3rator schrieb:


> ich bin etwas verunsichert, da ich eben am 6.1.2010 nur per email gekündigt habe und, nicht wie in den AGBs der seite, per brief.  wie soll ich nun konkret vorgehen?



Wenn nebenan der Köter kläfft, dann kriegt der kein Leberwurstbrötchen. Und man braucht auch nicht dagegen vorgehen, denn irgendwann ist der heiser und stellt das Gekeife von allein ein.

Wenn man sich mit falschen Daten auf so einem Portal angemeldet hat, so kann hieraus kein Betrug konstruiert werden - vorausgesetzt, man durfte der Meinung sein, das Angebot sei kostenlos.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> - vorausgesetzt, man durfte der Meinung sein, das Angebot sei kostenlos.


Den Nachweis daüber, dass es nicht kostenlos und  dies sichtbar bei der Anmeldung gewesen sei,  muß der Anbieter führen, nicht der Verbraucher seine "Unschuld".

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## mojano (22 März 2010)

Wie kann man das ABO kündigen. Das ist alles [ edit] , ich habe mehere FAX an die Nummer 01805522611 geschickt und das Sendeprotokoll aufgehoben. Werde heute noch einen eingeschriebenen Brief an die folgende Addresse schreiben 
Digital Performance GmbH
Rosenthaler Str. 40/41
10178 Berlin

Ob das was nützt und ich nicht doch noch ein Premiumabo aufgedrückt bekomme weiß ich nicht. Wer hat sonst noch einen Tipp, weil von dieser Addresse erwarte ich keine Rückantwort, dass was eingestellt wird. Voraussichtlich buchen die auch von meiner Kreditkarte ab und ich bin im Schlamassel drin.

Hilfe brauche dringen Rat


----------



## Lumoco (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ich wollte auch mal meine Erfahrung mit Flirt Fair darlegen.

Auch ich habe mich zu dem Testabo hinreißen lassen :wall: und habe erst danach in den diversen Foren gesucht ob Erfahrungsberichte zu den "kontaktfreudigen Damen" vorliegen.
Was ich dagegen fand waren Warnhinweise zu Betrug und Abzocke.
Ich war verunsichert und habe die AGB noch einmal genauer gelesen.
Eine Kündigung ist möglich, gut soweit, innerhalb der Testzeit von einen Tag auf den anderen, doch auch darüber wurde schon geschrieben das diese nicht akzeptiert werden.
Ich habe darauf hin meine Kündigung aufgesetzt und darin alle geforderten Daten angegeben - laut AGB "formgerecht" damit man mich richtig Identifizieren kann.
Die Kündigung habe ich am 11.05. per Fax an die angegebene Nr. geschickt, zur Sicherheit mit Sendebericht. Nun begann das hoffen das ich ohne Schaden aus dem Testabo heraus komme.
Heute, 12.05., kam eine eMail von FlirtFair das meine Kündigung eingegangen und bearbeitet ist und das mein Abo zum ende der Testlaufzeit gelöscht wird.
Ich war froh als ich das gelesen habe und hoffe nun das dem auch so ist.
Was dann noch bleibt ist mein Profil zu löschen, was erst nach der Testphase möglich ist, da ein Profil mit Premiumabo nicht gelöscht werden kann.

Fazit: Ich kann jeden nur raten sich an die geforderte Form der Kündigung zu halten und alle Daten so einzugeben wie sie bei der Registrierung gemacht wurden.

Info: folgende Daten müssen bei der Kündigung angegeben werden:
  - Vor- und Nachname
  - Adresse
  - EMail-Adresse
  - Benutzername
  - Rechnungsbetrag der Mitgliedschaft
  - Rechnungsnummer
  - Grund der Kündigung
  - persönliche Unterschrift
Das solte soweit langen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einigen weiter helfen.


----------



## steffi_r63 (27 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Auch mir ist es ähnlich wie LUMOCO gegangen, ich habe allerdings noch nicht gekündigt. Dies steht jetzt, nachdem ich mir das Ganze einen Tag angeschaut habe, definitiv an. Ist es sinnvoll, tatsächlich die richtige Adresse anzugeben, mit Original Unterschrift? So etwas habe ich im Netz noch nicht erlebt...

Kann ich die Kreditkarte, falls die Firma nicht reagiert, für weitere Abbuchungen, über die € 1,99 hinaus, sperren lassen?

Wenn dies möglich ist sollte dann nicht weiter auf irgendwelche Mahnungen eingegangen werden. Dies würde bei Abgabe einer fiktiven Adresse überflüssig.

Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich mich verhalten soll.


----------



## Lumoco (27 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ich möchte nur mal eben durchgeben das bei mir keine weiteren Abbuchungen von meinem Konto getätigt wurden.

Auch konnte ich mein Profil, nachdem das Premium-Abo weg war, löschen.

Man findet mich jetzt nicht mehr da . . . und auch nie wieder !!!!

Sich an die gewollte Form der Kündigung zu halten hat bei mir geholfen.

Hoffe Euch ergeht es auch so wie mir.


----------



## Dan0711 (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo,
Auch ich habe mich auf das dubiose Test-Abo eingelassen und gestern gleich schriftlich (per Fax) mit den geforderten Angaben gekündigt.
Heute kam prompt die Kündigungsbestätigung per Mail.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mich hier im Forum nicht informiert hätte,
hätte ich es vermutlich genau gleich gemacht und wäre bisher null beunruhigt oder misstrauisch, da ja bisher alles ganz gesittet abläuft: Probeabo mit automatischer Umwandlung in normales Abo (gibt auch von der seriösen ortsansässigen Tageszeitung), dann Kündigung, Kündigungsbestätigung, bisher nur eine genehmigte Abbuchung für das Probeabo.

Nun ist mir aber schon ein bisschen mulmig zu Mute nachdem ich hier ein bisschen gelesen habe. Hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen mit flirtfair oder dieser Fa. Marvelo Media? Was geschieht mit meinen Daten (Name, Anschrift, Kreditkartennr...) im weiteren? Sollte ich vorsichtshalber meine aktuelle Kreditkarte sperren lassen? Bringt es etwas die Marvelo Media zur Löschung 
meiner Daten aufzufordern?


----------



## BrendenTommy (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



iancurtis schrieb:


> In einer Aktion geistiger Unzurechnungsfähigkeit wall habe ich ein Abo bei flirtfair.de abgeschlossen, und dummerweise den Betrag von 1,99€ per Kreditkarte bezahlt. Nach einer knappen Woche wollte ich das Abo kündigen, aber es gibt nur eine Fax-Nr, an die ich die Kündigung schicken kann. Es wurde von mir verlangt u.a. meine Adresse und meinen Namen anzugeben und den fälligen Betrag (die Kündigungsfristen könnte ich dem Verrag entnehmen - wobei ich einen Vertrag nie gesehen habe und ihn auch nicht nachtäglich aufrufen kann. Ich habe ledigleich meine Bestätigung für ein kostenloses Probeabo erhalten, welches bequem innerhalb von einem Tag zu kündigen sein soll).
> In meinem Kündigungsfax habe ich weder die Adresse (lediglich die Postleitzahl) noch meinen wirklichen Namen angegeben. Was wahrscheinlich auch gut war, denn die Betreiber der Seie melden sich nicht, auch nicht auf meine Aufforderung im Kundenservicebereich meine Kündigung per e-mail zu bestätigen. (EIne Sende- und Emfangsbestätigung des Kümdigungsfaxes habe ich ausgedruckt)
> Frage: Was habe ich zu erwarten? Was muß ich jetzt tun? was soll ich unbedingt unterlessen?


Hallo Rookie!
Ich bin Brenden Tommy und habe Deine Naricht gelesen.
Den einzigen Tipp den ich Dir dabei geben kann, wende Dich mit diesem Anliegen am besten an die Stiftung Warentest. Dieses Unternehmen ist nicht nur sehr groß, sondern befäßt sich mit allen Themen. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, gibt es dafür auch eine Rechtsabteilung mit Anwälten,
die sich damit dann befassen. Wie hoch dann die Gebühr dafür ist, ist vom
jeweiligen Fall abhängig.
Ich hoffe, daß ich Dir etwas weiterhelfen konnte.
Brenden Tommy


----------



## demonster (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Habe auch auf den letzten Drücker per Fax gekündigt, in der gewünschten Form und im Fax vermerkt dass ich ein Sendeprotokoll erstellt habe.
Am Tag drauf kam dann die Kündigungsbestätigung per Email ... werde trotzdem mein Bankkonto im Auge behalten 
PS:
Kaum hatte ich mein Premiumabo gekündigt, kam wieder eine Nachricht an mein Postfach, die ich aber ja nur lesen kann wenn ich Premium-Mitglied bin.
Aber nicht mit mir, der Account wird jetzt ganz gelöscht, an dem Verein scheint absolut nichts seriöses


----------



## paintball (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Habe auch per Fax gekündigt und einen Tag später die Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten. Abbuchungen gab es keine mehr.  :sun:
Habe auch zuerst gedacht dass es Probleme gibt, aber bei mir hat alles reibungslos geklappt.
Trotzdem danke an euch!!


----------



## Jerry77 (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Auch ich hatte was auf den Augen und habe dieses Probeabo bestellt, was ich nun sofort kündigen möchte!
Aber ich finde keine Faxnummer!!
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen??


----------



## Xerxes12 (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

01805522611


----------



## Jerry77 (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Daaaaaaanke!!


----------



## Dbest (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Mal eine Frage, ich habe mehrfach ein Fax zu denen hingeshcikt aber da kommt nix zurück. Ich habe alles angebene was die haben wollten. könnte mir vllt jemand sagen was ich genau machen  muss ?! 

danke


> MeinName                                                                                                              Straße
> 12345 Stadt
> Marvelo Media S.R.L.
> Str. Soveja Nr. 53
> ...


 Is das nicht okay so ?!


----------



## Jerry77 (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

So habe ich das auch gemacht.
Hoffentlich ist die Nummer noch aktuell.
Die steht ja nirgendwo auf der Seite, in den AGBs oder in der Mail...

Sollte man lieber noch per Einschreiben kündigen?


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Jerry77 schrieb:


> Sollte man lieber noch per Einschreiben kündigen?


Bei einer rumänischen Klitsche? :wall::wall::wall: Wie naiv muss man eigentlich sein, wenn man glaubt, dass der karpatische Klabautermann einem was kann? Die beste Strategie kommt von den Österreichern: Österreichisch-Deutsch : nicht einmal ignorieren-komplett ignorieren


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Jerry77 schrieb:


> Sollte man lieber noch per Einschreiben kündigen?


[ir]Nur mit reitendem Boten und Fanfare ist das gültig[/ir]
 Wie naiv seid ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Dbest (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Also einfach wenn die abbuchen, sich das geld zurück holen und alles ignorieren was die schreiben ?! ..


----------



## Jerry77 (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Anscheinend...
sehr...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Dbest schrieb:


> Also einfach wenn die abbuchen, sich das geld zurück holen und alles ignorieren was die schreiben ?! ..


Was würdest du denn mit einem Taschendieb machen, den du dabei erwischt, 
wie er in deiner Einkaufstasche rumwühlt?

Sich von ihm seine  Adresse geben lassen und  ein Widerspruchsschreiben an ihn schicken?
Was anderes sind diese  Vögel nicht


----------



## Dbest (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

hmm... Ja ich hätte auch alles ignoriert, wollte nur noch mal eine Bestätigung haben. :-D

dank euch


----------



## Dbest (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wie kann es eigentlich noch sein, dass es so eine Firma überhaupt noch gibt ? Wie viele Leute beschweren sich über die weil die abzocken und betrügen ? Kann man dagegen nix machen ? ..:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall: das regt mich so auf .........


----------



## Vollmilch (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

... da mir auch knapp 120 Tacken abgebucht wurden und ich vorher natürlich naiv durch die Welt lief:
Was sollte ich nun tun? Einfach ignorieren und mir das Geld wiederholen? Kontonr haben sie ja nun ja 

Oder erstmal trotzdem per Fax kündigen?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Vollmilch schrieb:


> . und mir das Geld wiederholen?


Was hindert dich? 


> Kontonr haben sie ja nun ja


Die Kenntnis der Kontonummer beweist keinen Vertragsabschluss.


----------



## Vollmilch (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

ich wollts nur nochmal richtig verstanden haben. Durch diverse Sachen aus der AGB ist nie nicht ein richtiger Vertrag geschlossen worden und ich kann mir das Geld wiederholen ohne groß Befürchtungen zu haben. Alle Mails und weiteres ignoriere ich oder sollte ich trotzdem was schreiben?

Habe einfach keine große Ahnung, wie ich da nun geschickterweise vorgehen sollte. Wenn die mir nochmals Geld abziehen, hol ich es mir immer wieder zurück, bis die nicht mehr nerven?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Vollmilch schrieb:


> Wenn die mir nochmals Geld abziehen, hol ich es mir immer wieder zurück, bis die nicht mehr nerven?


Allzuoft machen die Abzocker das nicht. Die Rücklastschrift kostet die  ( nicht dich! ) jedesmal 10-15€ je nach Institut 

Werden  sicher fürchterlich  mosern aber dafür gibt es ja Spamfilter und grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne


----------



## Vollmilch (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

nun gut, danke für die Antwort!

Hab' halt nur etwas Panik davor, dass ich später doch noch krasser belangt werden könnte. Aber vllt sollt ich dann einfach etwas dreister sein...


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Vollmilch schrieb:


> Hab' halt nur etwas Panik davor, dass ich später doch noch krasser belangt werden könnte. .


Ein paar Stufen mehr, sonst passiert nichts 
>> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Jerry77 (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Na bitte, es geht doch! 

Gestern Nacht noch die Kündigung gefaxt und heute kam die Antwort:

Sehr geehrtes Flirtfair Mitglied,

  vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

  Wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie unseren Service nicht weiterhin nutzen möchten.

  Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen die Löschung Ihres Premium Paketes zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit 19.07.2010.

  Bitte beachten Sie, dass Ihr kostenloses Profil über dieses Datum hinaus aktiv bleibt und separat, über unser Kontaktformular (Impressum - Kundenservice),  nach Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit gekündigt werden kann.


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

  Ihr Flirtfair Team.

Wie lieb von denen :respekt:arty:

Nie wieder blind in sowas reinstolpern!


----------



## Dbest (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wie hast du die Kündigung denn aufgesetzt? ALso das Schreiben ...


----------



## Jerry77 (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ich habe das wie einen Brief aufgesetzt und dann dabei geschrieben, daß ich das Abo mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigen möchte, da ich kein Interesse an einer Verlängerung zu einer Abo-Basic-Mitgliedschaft habe.
Dann habe ich die gewünschten Daten dazu geschrieben und weggefaxt.


----------



## Dbest (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Genau das habe cih auch gemacht aber da kommt nie was von denen zurück, oder muss man warten bis man da premiummitglied ist ?


----------



## Dbest (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wie haben die gekündigt die noch in der Testphase waren ?


----------



## paintball (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

da werden Sie geholfen Premium-Mitgliedschaft - flirtfair
Kündigung faxen so wie es hier im Thread steht, dann funktioniert es.


----------



## thesani1987 (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Guten Abend liebes Forum,
auch ich war leider so dumm und habe mich auf der Seite flirtfair.de angemeldet. 
Am 30.06 habe ich mir das TestAbo gebucht und leider aufgrund von zuviel Arbeitsstress vergessen das TestAbo fristgerecht zukündigen. Am 15.07 habe ich eine Bestätigung per Mail für mein Premiumabo bekommen. 
Ich habe dann sofort am gleichen Tag wie beschreiben meine Kündigung per Fax verschickt. Doch leider zuspät direkt nächsten Tag würden mir die knapp 120 Euro abgebucht.
Ich habe denen dann schon mal eine Mail geschickt und darauf bekamm ich folgende Antwort:



> Sehr geehrtes Flirtfair Mitglied,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...





  Darauf habe ich dann geantwortet:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> [FONT=&quot]ich bedanke mich schon mal dass sie mir so schnell geantwortet haben. Dennoch habe Sie da was falsch verstanden, den ich möchte nicht das Premium-Packte bezahlen bis zum 15.10.2010 sondern einfach meine Testmitgliedschaft gekündigt haben. [/FONT]


Doch leider bis jetzt noch keine Antwort. Jetzt habe ich da Forum hier gefunden und mich hier durchgelesen. Ich habe jetzt als erstes mal das Geld zurück geholt. Hoffe das war erst mal richtig so. Was kann ich jetzt tun und was kann mich passieren?


Gruß

thesani1987


----------



## Dbest (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Aslo bei mir war es so, ich habe mich da auch angemeldet udn 3 Tage später erste im Forum nachgeschaut was dsa für eien Seite ist. Darauf hin habe ich mehrere Faxe zu denen hingeschickt (so wie es in der AGB steht). Es kam nie etwas zurück aber mir wurde auch kein Geld abgebucht. 

Ich hoffe ich bin da raus.


----------



## Dnalor71 (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Guten Tag,
auch ich habe versucht, mich im Moment der völligen "Blutleere" im Kopf bei flirt-fair anzumelen. Eigentlich sollte der Betrag von meinem Kto per Lastschrift abgebucht werden.
Jedoch gab es dann folgende Meldung: "Durch eine kurzfristige Störung des datentransfers wurde der Vorgang abgebrochen. Ihr Konto wurde dabei nicht belastet. Aufgrund der technischen Störung können wir Ihnen derzeit ausschliesslich die unten aufgeführten Bezahlmethoden anbieten. Bitte beachten Sie, dassfür einzelne Zahlungsarten nicht alle Paketoptionen verfügbar sind. Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis."

Hat von Euch auch schonmal jmd diese Nachricht bekommen? Und wenn ja, wurde trotzdem Euer Konto belastet?


----------



## Dbest (3 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wäre ich du, dann würde ich nix machen, die werden dir weiter nachrichten schicken das welche dein Profil beuscht haben und dir Mahnungen schicken, ignorieren ist die beste Methode  

Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht und schwupps, von jetzt auf gleich habe ich nix mehr von denen gehört ... also immer schön Geld zurück holen und die vergessen ..


----------



## Moe_72 (10 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo zusammmen,

habe mich dummerweise in ner etwas schwierigen Phase auch zum Testabo bei Flirtfair hinreißen lassen und wegen Stress gar nicht an irgendein Abo gedacht.

Also kam es wie es kommen musste - 120 Euro weg von der Kreditkarte...

Also hab ich mich an den Support gewandt und versucht mit denen zu reden.

Als Antwort wurde ich beleidigt, dass ich zu dumm wäre das zu verstehen und einen Vormund bräuchte.... (hart oder?)

Meine Argumentation war ganz sachlich und bezog sich hauptsächlich auf die Unwirksamkeit der Klauseln in den AGB. Außerdem wurde ich gar nicht mehr auf den Übergang in dieses Basic Paket hingewiesen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - soll ich das Geld einfach rückbuchen lassen?

Mich würde es wirklich reizen, diese Firma zu verklagen. Also den Vertrag gerichtlich anzufechten und evtl. auch die schriftliche Beleidigung in Ansatz zu bringen....

Was meint Ihr?

Is hier jemand, der einfach rückgebucht hat und bei dem der Terror zwischenzeitlich aufgehört hat?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Moe_72 schrieb:


> ...Geld einfach rückbuchen lassen?


Warum nicht? Wenn das geht hat der das Sagen, der das Geld hat.


----------



## Moe_72 (10 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Weil ich keine Lust auf nen ewigen Streit bzw. ewige Inkassoandrohungen hab 

Da wäre es ja fast noch einfacher eine Klage vor dem Amtsgericht einzureichen und die Unwirksamkeit feststellen zu lassen oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Inkassomahndrohmüll  im grünen/blauen Wertstoffcontainer  zu entsorgen
  ist mit  Sicherheit weniger aufwendig


----------



## Moe_72 (10 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Auch wieder wahr 

Deshalb ja vorher meine Frage, ob irgendjemand den Weg gegangen ist und inzwischen Ruhe hat


----------



## Moe_72 (12 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Achja was mich noch interessieren würde - woher sollten die eigentlich eine Adresse von mir haben um mir Mahnungen schicken zu können?

Die haben doch nur ne eMail-Adresse und Kreditkartendaten - dadrüber können die aber doch nicht rausfinden wo man wohnt oder?


----------



## killerspiel (16 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

@Moe: also zu mir war der Support super nett
das mit der kündigung lief auch ohne probleme


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Schön für dich, aber jetzt geh wieder in deine  Höhle...


----------



## Moe_72 (17 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

tja bei mir leider nicht - deren "nettigkeit" bestand darin mir geistige unzurechnungsfähigkeit vorzuwerfen und in dem angebot einen gutachter zu stellen, der mir durch diese feststellung zu einem vormund verhelfen würde....


----------



## Moe_72 (18 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

also ich habe jetzt mit meiner bank gesprochen wegen der rückbuchung.

allerdings sagen die das geht nicht so einfach - ich müsste zuerst eine betrugsanzeige stellen bei der polizei....

musstet ihr das auch machen?


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Moe_72 schrieb:


> allerdings sagen die das geht nicht so einfach - ich müsste zuerst eine betrugsanzeige stellen bei der polizei....



Wenn es eine ungenehmigte  Abbuchung ist, ist das blühender Unfug: 
 >> Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Antiscammer (18 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Den Antispam-Artikel ausdrucken und mit zur Bank nehmen.

Wenn das auch nicht hilft: => Anwalt.


----------



## stevenalpha (19 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ich bin auch grade dabei ein Fax aufzusetzen.
Finde allerdings keine Rechnungsnummer, kann mir bitte schnell einer sagen, wo ich die Rechungsnummer finde? 

Besten Dank!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



stevenalpha schrieb:


> kann mir bitte schnell einer sagen, wo ich die Rechungsnummer finde


Nimm halt deinen Nicname, damit lässt sich alles zuordnen.


----------



## Moe_72 (25 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Habe das Geld inzwischen rückbuchen lassen...

Jetz geht der Terror wohl los - heute hab ich als erstes mal ne Benachrichtigung von Facebook bekommen dass zwei Mal aus England auf mein Konto zugegriffen wurde.....

Nachdem der Kopf bzw. die Zentrale der Firma anscheinend in England sitzt kann ich wohl 1 und 1 zusammenzählen, wer das dann war...


----------



## killerspiel (26 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

 
es steht doch mehrfach im thread wie man kündigt
z.b. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...g-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de-4.html#post316754

ich wette du hast immer noch nicht richtig gekündigt und denkst das wird schon irgendwie
wenn du das bei allen sachen so machst dann will ich nicht wissen was du sonst noch für  probleme am hals hast
ich kann dir nur raten kündige so wie man es richtig macht, am besten per fax. Und mach nicht so einen Stuss, das bringt nur Ärger. Manchmal wirkt es Wunder wenn man sich an die Regeln hält und nicht immer mit dem Kopf durch die wand will :wall:


----------



## Moe_72 (26 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ja und ich habe gekündigt (online) und auch ne Bestätigungsmail bekommen...

Trotzdem wollte man meine Kündigung nur bis zum Ende des Abos akzeptieren...deshalb die Rückbuchung..

Aber danke für deinen sinnvollen Tipp....

Und nein - ich mache das nicht bei "allen Sachen so".... und hatte bis jetzt auch noch nie so ein Problem...


----------



## killerspiel (26 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

gl


Natürlich akzeptieren sie die kündigung nur zum ende des Abos. Die 1,99 sind für ein Testabo, das du kündigen musst. Aber innerhalb der Frist und nicht erst danach. Sonst verlängert sich das halt.:roll:
Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob du im Recht bist mit deiner Rückbuchung. Würde eher sagen du bist in diesem Falle im unrecht...
Wenn du viel Zeit und Nerven hast dann kannst du es ja versuchen mit der rückbuchung
Mir wäre aber nicht so wohl dabei Mahnungen und Inkassobriefe zu ignorieren, irgendwann schläft man dann doch nicht mehr so entspannt


----------



## Moe_72 (26 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ja das is mir inzwischen schon klar - allerdings ist diese Aboverlängerung unwirksam...

Siehe beispielsweise auch dieses Urteil hier....

   AG Düsseldorf, Urteil vom 16.05.2007 Az. 41 C 1538/07.

  Leitsätze der Entscheidung:

  1. Wer ein Probeabonnement (hier: für ein Internet-Angebot) abschließt, muss nicht damit rechnen, dass für den Fall, dass er nicht kündigt, sich der Vertrag - praktisch automatisch - fortsetzt (verlängert - hier: um jeweils 30 Tage). Dies gilt jedenfalls dann, wenn nicht ausdrücklich (außerhalb der AGB) auf eine "automatische Verlängerung" nach Ablauf des Probezeitraums hingewiesen worden ist.

  2. Eine Klausel in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen mit einem derartigen Regelungsgehalt ist überraschend im Sinne des § 305c BGB und damit unwirksam.


Habe das Ganze vor der Rückbuchung auch mit meinem Anwalt besprochen - hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen...


----------



## killerspiel (27 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Moe_72 schrieb:


> Ja das is mir inzwischen schon klar - allerdings ist diese Aboverlängerung unwirksam...
> 
> Siehe beispielsweise auch dieses Urteil hier....
> 
> ...



gl











es wird aber direkt bei der anmeldung darauf hingewiesen und nicht nur in den AGB:roll::roll::roll:
also nix mit versteckt


----------



## Helix (27 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Das stand da vorher aber NICHT. Entscheidend ist,wie die Seite zum Anmeldezeitpunkt aussah. Und so sah sie definitiv NICHT aus


----------



## webwatcher (27 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Helix schrieb:


> Das stand da vorher aber NICHT. Entscheidend ist,wie die Seite zum Anmeldezeitpunkt aussah. Und so sah sie definitiv NICHT aus


>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## killerspiel (30 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Helix schrieb:


> Das stand da vorher aber NICHT. Entscheidend ist,wie die Seite zum Anmeldezeitpunkt aussah. Und so sah sie definitiv NICHT aus





Das ist Quatsch
Über diese Box kommt jeder der ein Testabo oder dieses Basicabo abschließen will. Und unten steht das mit der Verlängerung. Und da steht auch, dass man das Testpaket bis einen Tag vor Ablauf kündigen kann damit es sich nicht verlängert


----------



## Dbest (6 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Also ich kann es nur empfehlen so zu kündigen wie die es von einem wollen. Per Fax und alles angeben was in der AGB steht. 

Ich kriege zwar noch Emails von denen aber die werden sofort gelöscht, denn so haben die keinen Grund mir geld abzubuchen. 

Also sofrot kündigen und nicht weiter beachten


----------



## VoLcOM (7 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo,
naja ich bin auch reingefallen, und muss sagen ich bin echt erschüttert.

ich würde gerne wissen wie ihr dort gekündigt habt! ich habe weder eine email adrsse noch eine telefon oder fax nummer?
wie soll ich vorgehen?

ich schildere meine geschichte mal:

undzwar habe ich  auf meinem kontoauszug gelesen das sie mir die knapp 120€ abgebucht haben, ich habe dies sovort rückgängig gemacht. etwar 1 woche später kam ein schreiben von einem rechtsanwalt namens S.  K., darauf hin habe ich versucht dort anzurufen und es ging nur eine sekretärin dran, der ich dann gesagt habe das er mich bitte zurück rufen möchte,  nach einer woche nihcts: ich wider angerufen (1.99€ aus dem dt.Festnetz) -.- rufe also an und diesekretärin so  der ist nicht da, ich so okey ich schreibe im eine email, ich 2 emails geschriben  wo drin stand das ich die adresse möchte da ich eine kündigung schreiben will! 21 woche später nichts! ich habe dann das geld überwiesen und nihcts mehr von denen gehört!  meine bitte ist nun, Wie kann ich mich komplett von den lösen ? soll ich einfach das geld zurück überweisen lassen und abwarten?
 "Dbest"  ein Fax schicken ? ich habe nichtmal die Fax nummer gefunden kann mir die einer posten ? wäre sehr hilfreich. Danke
oder wie

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:30:21 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:26:11 ---------- 
PS was soll ich bei 

- Rechnungsnummer 
- Gesamtbetrag

schreiben weil ich ja nur kündigen will und was hat das mit ner rechnung (die ich nicht habe) und welcher gesammtbetrag?

lg


----------



## tornado (9 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ich habe gekündigt über die Faxnummer 01805 522611

Die Kündigungsbestätigung von denen habe ich einen Tag später bekommen.

Du hast bestimmt eine Vertragsmail bekommen, da steht die Rechnungsnummer drin. Wenn du die angibst und deinen Nickname und deine Emailadresse dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite denke ich
Notfalls guck noch mal dort nach: Premium-Mitgliedschaft - flirtfair


----------



## freak (9 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hi Leute, bin bet flirtfair reingefallen, habe das testabo abgeschlossen für 1.99€ frist zur kündigung waren 2 wochen habe 1tag zu spät gekündigt die haben die 113€ abgebucht ich aber gleich zurückgebucht nach ner zeit kam vom Ra krippe en schreiben das ich sofort zahlen soll ich habe es ignoriert 3 wochen später ich wieder ignoriert jetzt kan en brief vom inkassoburo brandes wie soll ich mich verhalten??


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



freak schrieb:


> jetzt kan en brief vom inkassoburo brandes wie soll ich mich verhalten??


Inkassobüros der Nutzlosbranche sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sondervollmacht.
Heiser  kläffende Köter; beissen aber nicht 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## freak (10 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

also mach ich nix?


----------



## markros (14 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo Freak, hab das gleiche Problem, wie du? Kam da noch was vom Anwalt oder haben die sich nicht mehr gemeldet? Wäre Klasse wenn du mich da auf dem Laufenden halten könntest. Schon mal danke. MfG


----------



## Captain Picard (14 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



markros schrieb:


> Kam da noch was vom Anwalt


Und wenn, Anwälte der Nutzlosbranche sind höchstbezahlte Schreibknechte, 
die Mahnmüll absondern, der nicht sonderlich ernst genommen zu werden braucht.



markros schrieb:


> Wäre Klasse wenn du mich da auf dem Laufenden halten könntest.


Immer wieder interessant zu beobachten. 
Man vertraut  anonymen Einmalpostern mehr als den Erfahrungen von  Experten 
aus fünf Jahren in diesem Forum.


----------



## franz007 (14 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

hallo an euch alle,  erstmal danke für die guten beiträge zuvor, diese haben mir schon gut weitergeholfen. ich hab auch den fehler gemacht auf schnellen weiblichen kontakt zu hoffen, geistesabwesender moment.   ich hab das jetzt gekündigt, wie beschrieben per fax an die angegebene faxnummer (01805xxxx) mit allen dort geforderten daten. jedoch hab ich keine kündigungsbestätigung bekommen und hab nur noch ein paar tage zeit, bis die zweiwöchige frist abläuft. hat jemand ne gute idee wie ich weiterverfahren soll? ich habe dennen das fax jetzt schon zweimal zugesandt, aber es kam keine kündigungsbestätigung per e-mail.  habe ich vielleicht die falsche faxnummer genommen, das ist da alles etwas schwer durchsichtig, aber das ist ja sicherlich bewusst so gemacht. ich hatte einfach die faxnummer genommen, die im impressum angegeben war. ist das vielleicht die falsche?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Am besten die Versendeprotokolle der Faxe aufheben.


----------



## VoLcOM (15 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

könnte mir bitte jemand die Fax nummer  senden oder posten ??


----------



## Captain Picard (15 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wozu willst du nach Rumänien faxen ?
[noparse]http://www.flirtfair.de/impressum.htm[/noparse]
aus dem Impressum :


> Registrierte Adresse des Seitenbetreibers:
> Marvelo Media S.R.L.
> Str. Soveja, No. 53, Camera 4
> 010165 Bucharest
> Romania



genausogut kannst du mit einer  Straßenlaterne  Adventslieder singen,
 macht mehr Sinn


----------



## tornado (16 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



VoLcOM schrieb:


> könnte mir bitte jemand die Fax nummer  senden oder posten ??




Fax einfach an die Nummer die im Impressum steht

Impressum - flirtfair

also an die 01805 522611

bei mir hat das auch geklappt


----------



## freak (17 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

hab nur 2 mahnungen von dem anwalt erhalten und einen brief von dem inkassobüro ich reagier nicht


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



tornado schrieb:


> Fax einfach an die Nummer die im Impressum steht



Fax mit Kündigung  an eine   01805 Geheimnummer, die auf wer-weiß-wohin 
weiterleitet,  kann man sich sparen.


----------



## tornado (20 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wie gesagt, bei mir hat es funktioniert.

Unter "Kontakt" steht es auch noch mal: Kontakt - flirtfair
dann auf Fragen/Kündigung Premiummitgliedschaft

Und dann kommt dieser Text:



> Wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie unseren Service nicht weiterhin nutzen möchten. Um Ihr Profil kündigen zu können, müssen Sie zuerst Ihren Premiumdienst bzw. Ihre Testmitgliedschaft kündigen.
> Wenn Sie Ihre Premium-Mitgliedschaft / Testmitgliedschaft kündigen wollen, senden Sie uns bitte ein Fax. Wir werden dann die automatische Abbuchung von Ihrer Kreditkarte oder Ihrem Konto stoppen.
> Bitte senden Sie das Fax an die Nummer 01805 / 522 611 (14 Cent/Min.).
> Damit wir alles einwandfrei verarbeiten können, sollte das Fax maschinell geschrieben sein und zur fehlerfreien Identifikation folgende Informationen enthalten:
> ...


----------



## franz007 (26 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hi,

ich hab jetzt trotz fristgerechter und formal richtiger kündigung per fax ein schreiben von RA bekommen, dieser will das geld und die Mahngebühr. 

Kann von euch jemand sagen, wie das ausgegangen ist?


----------



## tornado (28 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



franz007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab jetzt trotz fristgerechter und formal richtiger kündigung per fax ein schreiben von RA bekommen, dieser will das geld und die Mahngebühr.
> 
> Kann von euch jemand sagen, wie das ausgegangen ist?




Dann würde ich da mal beim Kundendienst anrufen: 018055226117
Wenn du richtig gekündigt hast wird sich das ja klären lassen


----------



## omgod (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo,

ich bin nun auch dieser Situation. Wollte mich eigentlich fristgerecht per Fax abmelden, bin in einen Faxshop einen Tag vorher gegangen und habe es versucht. Auf der Seite war eine Faxnummer angegeben unter der man kündigen sollte. Leider war die Nummer nicht erreichbar... 
Jetzt hab ich also auch so nen abo am Hals - einfach aussitzen?
Also nichts machen und die Beträge zurückbuchen lassen?

Was sonst?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

* Geld zurückbuchen lassen

* Faxbericht und Fax aufheben

* Hardcopy von der Bildschirmseite machen wo die Faxnummer steht

* zurücklehnen


Grund: Wenn die eine Faxnummer angeben ist es DEREN Sache daß ihr Fax auch empfangsbereit ist

Ausführlich hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...mail-kommt-zurueck-fax-kommt-nicht-durch.html


----------



## omgod (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort. Eine Hardcopy von der Seite wo das steht, kann ich leider nicht mehr machen und habe ich dummerweise nicht gemacht. Evtl kann das wer anders für mich machen, der noch nicht verlängert hat oder so...

Steht wenn man sich unter "Mein Konto" noch einmal unten einloggt direkt da.
Was mach ich sonst?

Gruß & Dank


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hier ist die FaxNr die unter "Kontakt" steht


----------



## Jadorra (13 Oktober 2010)

*Neuer Seitenbetreiber*

Sehr geehrte Forenmitglieder, sehr geehrte Nutzer,

  wir möchten Ihnen hiermit mitteilen, dass sämtliche Angebote und Internetauftritte der Marvelo Media S.R.L. von einem neuen Seitenbetreiber übernommen wurden und damit ein neuer Inhaber für die Seite zuständig ist. Die vollständigen Adressdaten des neuen Seitenbetreibers lauten:
  Jadorra S.à r.l., 50 Esplanade, L-9227 Diekirch, Luxemburg

  Selbstverständlich ist uns nicht entgangen, dass die Marvelo Media S.R.L. in der Vergangenheit Versäumnisse bezüglich des Services begangen hat, was zu Kritik innerhalb dieses Forums geführt hat. Diese Kritik möchten wir aufnehmen und den Internetauftritt der Jadorra S.à r.l. dort hingehend verbessern. Um den Kundenservice in Zukunft zu optimieren und in den Vordergrund zu stellen haben wir eine neue, internationale Supporthotline eingerichtet. Unter der 

  00800 9999 9900 

  erreichen Sie uns ab sofort zwischen 9.00Uhr und 18.00Uhr. Um die anfallenden Kosten so gering wie möglich für Sie zu halten, ist diese Nummer kostenlos aus dem deutschen Festnetz zu erreichen. Unser Kundenservice wird Ihnen hier gerne helfen, wenn Sie Fragen haben oder Unklarheiten bestehen. Die bestehenden Service - E-Mailadressen bleiben selbstverständlich aktiv, so dass sich für Sie so wenig wie möglich ändert. 

Bitte seien Sie zudem versichert, dass keinerlei Beiträge unrechtmäßig abgebucht werden oder Kündigungen ignoriert werden. Sollten Sie Fragen zu einer Abbuchung oder zum Stand Ihrer Kündigung haben, melden Sie sich bitte beim Kundenservice. Des Weiteren hat die Jadorra S.à r.l. die Zusammenarbeit mit dem bisherigen Inkassobüro eingestellt, um hier ein verbessertes System einzuführen. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass dies für Kunden der Marvelo aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich ist. Sollten Sie unsicher sein inwieweit Sie dies betrifft, so wenden Sie sich gerne telefonisch an den Kundenservice. 
  Neben diesen Neuerungen werden wir uns in den nächsten Monaten bemühen, die Plattform attraktiver zu gestalten und die Funktionalitäten zu verbessern. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass dies natürlich ein wenig  Zeit beanspruchen wird. 

  Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis

  Der neue Seitenbetreiber, Jadorra S.à r.l.


----------



## technofreak (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ob die  obigen Aussagen stimmen und ob der Schreiber des Postings dazu legimiert ist,
 kann von unserer Seite nicht verifiziert werden.

Der Poster hat sich ggü. den Forenbetreibern nicht legitimiert und  die Anmeldedaten geben
 keinerlei Hinweise  auf die vorgebliche Identität.


----------



## omgod (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ist ja lustig, dass man so eine Nachricht nicht per Mail erhält, sondern die hier im Forum auftaucht : D.

@Hippo: vielen Dank, aber das ist nicht das was ich suchte. Wenn man sich da unten einloggte, dann stand da sowas wie: Sie können ihren Premium Account nicht online kündigen, bitte senden sie dazu ein fax an 0035226800677. 

Ich habe versucht ein Fax dahin zu senden, aber unter der Nummer war kein Fax erreichbar, den Faxbericht habe ich noch.

Trotzdem nicht zahlen?


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



omgod schrieb:


> bitte senden sie dazu ein fax an 0035226800677.


ist dieselbe Nummer wie auf dieser Seite > sexpartnerclub.de/kontaktformular.htm 


> Unsere Faxnummer:
> 00352 26 80 06 77* . Bitte beachten Sie zudem, dass die Faxnummer eine lokale Nummer in Luxemburg ist.



Wer von mir Geld haben wollte, müßte beweisen, dass er Anspruch darauf hat, nicht umgekehrt dass nicht.


----------



## omgod (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo,
ich habe also noch den Beleg, dass ich noch vor Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist an die o.g. Nummer versucht habe ein Fax zu schicken, allerdings war die Nummer nicht zu erreichen. Habe es auch noch mal überprüft...

Habe heute jetzt einen Brief von einem Rechtsanwalt aus Hamburg erhalten. namens "Sebastian Kipke". Habe grade mal ein wenig nach ihm gegoogelt - scheint ja ein alter bekannter zu sein.
Rechtsanwalt Sebastian Kipke

Ich werde mich einfach weiterhin nicht melden, nichts überweisen, nichts. Ist das richtig? Möchte mich nur noch einmal vergewissern ; ).

Gruß


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



omgod schrieb:


> ...ich habe also noch den Beleg, dass ich noch vor Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist an die o.g. Nummer versucht habe ein Fax zu schicken, allerdings war die Nummer nicht zu erreichen. Habe es auch noch mal überprüft...



Sehr gut! Wer eine Faxnummer angibt hat auch dafür zu sorgen daß diese funktioniert. Und wenn nicht ist es nicht Dein Problem.




omgod schrieb:


> Ich werde mich einfach weiterhin nicht melden, nichts überweisen, nichts. Ist das richtig? Möchte mich nur noch einmal vergewissern ; )



Wer nicht weiter reagiert kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## VoLcOM (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

hallo Freunde, ich habe das problem das mein GMX auf der einstellung stand, alle 30 tage alten e-mails zu löschen, jetz tweis ich meine Rechnungsnummer nincht bzw das was ich wissen muss für dir kündigung! 


kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die finden soll ?

ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wnen ihr eine "kündigung" schreiben könntet bzw wie sie aussehen soll  :help: 

naja mahnungen vim inkasso hab ich auch schon bekommen und ignorire sie, ich habe auch schon 2 E-Mails an den komischen vogel Kipke geschireben und 2 mal angerufen, wo es hiß er würde sich melden, nichts garnichts... vondaher ises mir schnuppe...

Liebe Grüße und danke


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Du kannst Dich im Zweifelsfall auch einfach zurücklehnen und gar nichts mehr tun. Das Ergebnis dürfte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit das Gleiche sein.
Erst wenn ein ECHTER Mahnbescheid (sh. Link in der Signatur) kommt mußt Du wieder was tun. [ edit]
Lies Dir mal die Links in meiner Signatur durch und Du wirst feststellen daß Du nicht alleine bist und Deine Fragen in den entsprechenden Threads schon hunderte Male gestellt und beantwortet wurden.
Hier findest Du noch einen Post von Antiscammer der das auch beschreibt was die Mahnpupser tun und dürfen.
Also laß Dich nicht verrückt machen, auch der Beginn einer Brieffreundschaft mit den Mahnpupsern bringt nix außer einer kurzweiligen Schreibtätigkeit Deinerseits. Deswegen kommt kein Mahnpups weniger oder mehr.
Und wie schrieb ein anderer Haudegen hier mal - bevor ein (echter) Mahnbescheid kommt wachsen Ananas am Südpol


----------



## VoLcOM (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

okey dann mache ich einfach garnichts mehr.  zumglück war mein konto zu dem zeitpunkt leer als sie das geld abbuchen wollten =D

Und danke Hippo du bist echt gold wert!

LG Jan


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



VoLcOM schrieb:


> Und danke Hippo du bist echt gold wert!
> 
> LG Jan



Der Dank gebührt denen die das hier aufgezogen haben und seit Jahren das Fachwissen zusammengetragen haben. Aber ich freue mich trotzdem ein bißchen über das Kompliment


----------



## VoLcOM (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ich schwöhre es euch wenn die [ edit]  vor mir ständen ...:bang:

ich hatte eine e-mail bekommen. Hat das Irgendeine Bedeutung oder ist das eine weitere masche von denen ? LG Jan 





> *Hallo XXXX,*
> 
> 
> wir freuen uns Dir mitteilen zu dürfen, dass Flirtfair.de einen neuen Seitenbetreiber hat und seit kurzem von der *Jadorra S.à r.l. *aus Diekirch in Luxemburg betrieben wird.
> ...


----------



## Goblin (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> Hat das Irgendeine Bedeutung oder ist das eine weitere masche von denen


 
Das Bäumchen wechsle dich Spielchen beginnt. Übliche Masche der Nutzlosen wenn man zu bekannt wird


----------



## Brunolewski (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo zusammen, 

natürlich ist mir der selbe Mist passiert, wie vielen hier.
Ich hab mich bei Flirtfair angemeldet:wall:

Mein Problem besteht in erster Linie darin, dass ich im Gegensatz zu anderen Usern nicht versucht habe, in der Testphase vorbildlich zu kündigen.
Jetzt möchte der Anbieter 119,70 Euro von meine Konto abbuchen.

Ich habe mir die Beiträge im Forum zu diesem Thema gründlich durchgelesen und hab herauslesen können, dass die erwähnte Faxnummer 0035226XXXX77
nicht zu erreichen sei.

Meine Frage: Da es ja nun sowieso zu spät ist mit kündigen, lohnt es sich überhaupt, es zu versuchen oder kann mich zurücklegen, die Mahnung (die bald kommen werden) ignorieren und mein Konto für den Anbieter sperren bzw. zurück buchen, wenn es soweit ist? 

Bitte um Rat, ich bin armer Student und brauche mein Geld :roll:

danke schon mal im Vorfeld


----------



## Goblin (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> mein Konto für den Anbieter sperren bzw. zurück buchen


 
Das mit dem Sperren geht so nicht. Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurück geben. Alles weitere steht in den Beiträgen dieses Threads


----------



## VoLcOM (1 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

st du, wnen du die ersten briefe von S.Kipke bekommst lass dich blosnicht einschüchtern, ich habe 2x da angerufen und es kostete knapp2 euro die minute, dann hiß es er ist nicht da dann wollte er mich zurück rufen (es kam nie ein anruf, dnan habe ich 2 emails geschrieben(Keine Antwort)  habe versucht bei bei der angegebenen fax zu kündigen nichts.... und anrufen??? vergiss es deswegen buche ich mein geld zurück und werde es auch in zukunft nicht bezahlen!

Jan

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:41:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:39:02 ----------

PS. Das könnte dir behilflich sein 

Von Hippo Zitirt

Hier einige Informationen die von den alten Hasen hier zusammengestellt wurden - danke dafür
Das Wichtigste im Überblick  und   hier
Inkassofirmen und ihre Tricks
Lohnt sich eine Brieffreundschaft mit den Inkassobüros?
Einschüchterungsfallen der Inkassobüros
Dichtung und Wahrheit über den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Brunolewski schrieb:


> Bitte um Rat, ich bin armer *Student* und brauche mein Geld :roll:



Ich weiß daß das jetzt "pöhse" ist aber *die* Steilvorlage kann ich jetzt nicht ungenutzt vorüberziehen lassen...

[ir]

Wenn das die Bildungselite unseres Landes ist, dann "Gut Nacht"  

[/ir]


----------



## Brunolewski (1 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

@Jan: Ja danke, dass hat mir geholfen.
         Ein Kündigungsversuch ist dann ja quasi zwecklos.

@Hippo: Ich hab keine Ahnung, auf was du hier anspielen willst.
            Fehler macht jeder mal, selbst höher Gebildete.
            Mal abgesehen davon, studiere ich nicht Jura!


----------



## VoLcOM (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

@Hippo: Die haben mir schoneinmal 119.70 euro runter gebucht vom konto, meinst du ich kann die Lastschrift zurück buchen  ???


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wie lange ist das her?

Guggst Du da >>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist


----------



## Goblin (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurück geben 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html



> Die 6-Wochen-Frist gilt nur für Lastschriften, bei denen tatsächlich eine Einzugsermächtigung vorlag!
> Sie gilt nicht für Abbuchungen, bei denen keine Einzugsermächtigung vorlag!


----------



## VoLcOM (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

ja wunderbar, also müsste ich es ja eig. ohne probleme machen können ![

also habe grade mit meiner sparkasse geredet die meinten nur das "lastschriften nur bis zu 6 wochen widerufen werden können"

haben die [ edit]  den eine einzugs ermächtigung ?? also auf eminem auszug steht nur " Lastschrift WEBBLLING.COM  "  ich versteh es nicht :wall:

@Hippo 4. Monat dieses Jahres


----------



## Goblin (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> die meinten nur das "lastschriften nur bis zu 6 wochen widerufen werden können"


 
Blödsinn ! Wenn du nie einene Einzugsermächtigug erteilt hast ist die Abbuchung unberechtigt. Dazu gibts genug Gerichtsurteile. Geh am besten zum Filialleiter und erklär ihm das

Immer zurück buchen,kostet dem Abbucher schöne Gebühren. Lange machen die das nicht. Sowas kann auf Dauer richtig teuer werden


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



VoLcOM schrieb:


> also habe grade mit meiner sparkasse geredet die meinten nur das "lastschriften nur bis zu 6 wochen widerufen werden können"



Wenn die Sparkasse keine  schriftliche Einzugsgenehmigung vorlegen kann, lügt der Berater
 dreist und frech oder ist dumm wie  Bohnenstroh. 

( Ist nicht gerade selten )


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



VoLcOM schrieb:


> ...also habe grade mit meiner sparkasse geredet die meinten nur das "lastschriften nur bis zu 6 wochen widerufen werden können"



Dann druck´ Dir die Datei hinter dem Link zur 6-Wochen-Lüge aus und hau ihm das Ding um die Ohren


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Nachhilfe für Banker  kann nie schaden...


----------



## Whitehunter (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Auch ich bin bei Flirtfair "reingefallen"
Am 20.10.2010 habe ich das Testabo abgeschlossen und am 21.10. wurden von meinem Girokonto auch die 1,99 Euro abgebucht.

Ich wollte eigentlich direkt kündigen, aber ein Fax war nicht zur Hand und dann habe ichs verpennt.
Wenn ich richtig rechne läuft mein Testpaket bis heute. Ich hätte also bis gestern kündigen müssen.
Die Widerrufsfrist läuft aber noch bis heut. - Soweit richtig???

Wenn ich hier lese das deren Fax eh nicht funktioniert, soll ich es dann trotzdem per Fax versuchen? Ein Einschrieben krige ich heute leider nicht mehr abgeschickt. Und bei einem einfachen Brief habe ich nachher nichts in der Hand.



> *Widerrufsrecht *
> 
> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung  innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B.  Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser  Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und auch nicht  vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2 BGB in  Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1, 2 und 4 BGB-InfoV sowie unserer Pflichten  gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit § 3 BGB-InfoV. Zur  Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des  Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> 
> ...



An welche Mailadresse kann ich den Widerruf schicken?

Bitte gebt mir einen Tipp wie ich rechtmäßig um die Abofalle herum komme

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:19:47 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:10:57 ----------

Würde folgender Widerruf per E-Mail ausreichen?



> An
> 
> Jadorra S.à r.l.
> 50 Esplanade
> ...


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wenn es Dich beruhigt ...
Ansonsten lies mal >>> hier <<< oder auch >>> da <<< zum Thema Brieffreundschaft mit Abofallenanbietern

Und >>> hier <<< findest Du einen Post von Nicko zu Deiner Frage.
Und §1 bei der Problematik *BLEIB COOL* !

Lies Dich einfach mal hier durch die diversen Threads, speziell die über "flirt-fever", "flirtfair" und auch "A-W-T"
Du bist nicht alleine und wie heißt es so schön, wer stur bleibt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## lothar (4 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Whitehunter schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich direkt kündigen, aber ein Fax war nicht zur Hand und dann habe ichs verpennt.



Das verstehe ich nicht.
Du hast genau gewusst dass es sich verlängert und anstatt zum nächsten Copyshop zu gehen und das Fax loszuschicken regst du dich hier auf. :wall:
Du kannst da kostenlos anrufen wenn du Fragen hast oder Schiss hast dass dein Fax nicht ankommt
Klick auf deren Seite unten auf "Kontakt" dann siehst du die Nummern


----------



## VoLcOM (4 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Also hippo, eine lastschrift zurück zu buchen geht nicht außer die 6 wochen, ich habe gesag das die keine einzugs ermächtigung haben und die frau meinte nur "das können wir nicht kontrolliren"  dann habe ich gesagt das sie die filial leiterin holen soll, diese war nicht da, daher werde ich mich morgen telefonisch bei ihr melden!

ich bin so abgefuckt ey!

aber ich freue mich schon wenn die von willblling nochmal abbuchen wollen dann werde ich es zurück buchen und dann soll der S.Kipke futzi mal seine brife schicken ey...

@Whitehunter  blosnicht bezahlen! ich würde auch die 1.99€ zurück buchen und vorallem die 119 euro nicht bezahlen!

und wenn du einen brief vom rechtsanwalt S.Kipke bekommst dann mach in garnicht erst auf, benutz in sinnvoll, z.b. im winter um den ofen anschmeißen oder wenn du mal kein klopapir mehr hast....


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



VoLcOM schrieb:


> Also hippo, eine lastschrift zurück zu buchen geht nicht außer die 6 wochen, !


Wenn die  das gesagt hat, ist es eine  dreiste Lüge 


VoLcOM schrieb:


> ich habe gesag das die keine einzugs ermächtigung haben und die frau meinte nur "das können wir nicht kontrolliren"


Ein solche    Unverschämtheit  gehört an die ganz große Glocke


VoLcOM schrieb:


> idaher werde ich mich morgen telefonisch bei ihr melden!


Tu das und falls die nicht spurt, wend  dich an der Vorstand der Sparkasse


----------



## VoLcOM (4 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

das mache ich, aber ich bin echt verwundert das die so DOOF sind an das kasse ?!?!?! hammer ey Haaammer ...


----------



## Ducie (4 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo,
bin wohl gerade der aktuellste Geschädigte von dieser Gaunertruppe. Ich werde natürlich alles versuchen und nicht zahlen, wie empfohlen und eigentlich auch in Ordnung, da es sich um Internetbetrüger handelt.
Übrigens hier die aktuellste (ich glaube die 4. genannte) Adresse der angeblichen "Firma":
                               Jadorra S.á r.L.
                               50 Esplanade
                               L-9227 Diekirch
                               Luxemburg

Man sollte überlegen, ob man mal einen Ausflug zum Firmensitz in Luxemburg macht, um ein leeres Büro zu sehen, oder ob man die profilierten Reporter von Magazinen wie Akte2010 oder SpiegelTV dort hinschickt. 
Also in diesem Sinne bin ich wohl Mitglied einer großen Gemeinde - aber gemeinsam sind wir stark.
Ducie


----------



## qwert1234 (6 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Dann reihe ich mich mal in die Gruppe der dummen ein :-?

Zuerst mal eine Sache von der ich hier noch nichts gelesen habe:
Ungefähr 2 Tage bevor das "Abo" automatisch verlängert wurde (was ich leider erst nach der Abbuchung der 119€ festgestellt hab) bin ich über die Startseite von dem Verein nicht hinaus gekommen. Ich melde mich an und egal was ich anklicke, ich lande immer wieder auf der Startseite. Haben da welche ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Und jetzt zum Problem: Ich hab mir den Thread schon durchgelesen und hab jetzt so ein ungefähres Bild wie ich weiter verfahre, hätte das gerne aber nochmal bestätigt ob da nicht ein Fehler in meiner Logik steckt.

Zuerst marschier ich Montag zur Bank und lass das Geld zurückbuchen.

Da ich die Geschichte heute erst mitgekriegt habe, habe ich mich auch noch nicht abgemeldet. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die Geschichte mit dem Fax scheinbar zu funktionieren scheint. Da hab ich aber das Problem, dass ich den Typen nicht noch meine Adresse geben will.
Ich hab mich da in (scheinbar doch nicht so) weiser Vorraussicht mit ner extra dafür angelegten e-Mail Adresse mit falschem Namen angemeldet, aber inwiefern könnten die das über die Bank oder den Namen rauskriegen?
Sollte ich das trotzdem machen, damit ich den gleichen Schlammassel in 3 Monaten nicht wieder habe, oder einfach alles ignorieren und so lange zurückbuchen und Papiermüll entsorgen bis dann im schlimmsten Fall doch der offizielle gelbe Brief kommt?

Den Account löschen kann ich wie gesagt nicht weil ich auf der Seite einfach gar nichts mehr machen kann.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir da mal ein bisschen Klarheit verschaffen könntet.

btw. ganz großartige Arbeit die ihr hier leistet, ich hatte ein bisschen Zeit mich mal umzuschauen während ich auf die Bestätigungsmail gewartet hab, große Klasse!


----------



## Goblin (6 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> aber inwiefern könnten die das über die Bank oder den Namen rauskriegen


 
Banken dürfen keine Daten rausgeben ( Datenschutz ) Selbst wenn,was wäre so schlimm daran ?



> Zuerst marschier ich Montag zur Bank und lass das Geld zurückbuchen


 
Gute Idee



> Da hab ich aber das Problem, dass ich den Typen nicht noch meine Adresse geben will


 
Gute Idee. Die haben das Problem,nicht Du



> bis dann im schlimmsten Fall doch der offizielle gelbe Brief kommt


 
Aber vorher gibts Hitzewellen am Südpol. Ausserdem haben die deine Adresse gar nicht. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



qwert1234 schrieb:


> Dann reihe ich mich mal in die Gruppe der dummen ein :-?



Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung 





qwert1234 schrieb:


> Und jetzt zum Problem: Ich hab mir den Thread schon durchgelesen und hab jetzt so ein ungefähres Bild wie ich weiter verfahre, hätte das gerne aber nochmal bestätigt ob da nicht ein Fehler in meiner Logik steckt.



Sehr löblich !
Ich denke aber doch daß Du aus dem Thread die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen hast. Unten in meiner Signatur sind auch noch einige Links zu den einzelnen Punkten



qwert1234 schrieb:


> Zuerst marschier ich Montag zur Bank und lass das Geld zurückbuchen.



Sehr gut !




qwert1234 schrieb:


> Da ich die Geschichte heute erst mitgekriegt habe, habe ich mich auch noch nicht abgemeldet. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die Geschichte mit dem Fax scheinbar zu funktionieren scheint. Da hab ich aber das Problem, dass ich den Typen *nicht noch meine Adresse geben will.*



Noch besser



qwert1234 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da in (scheinbar doch nicht so) weiser Vorraussicht mit ner extra dafür angelegten e-Mail Adresse mit falschem Namen angemeldet, aber inwiefern könnten die das über die Bank oder den Namen rauskriegen?



Schlawiner - tststs
Wenn Deine Bank auf Anfrage eines Mahnpupsers Deine Adresse und den Namen rausgibt würde ich der aber ganz schön vor den Koffer sch......
Und selbst dann muß derjenige der ein Geld will beweisen daß der die Rechnung an den Richtigen schreibt. Deine Kontonummer könnte sich jeder beschafft haben und eine falsche Mailaddi gibts an jeder Straßenecke.




qwert1234 schrieb:


> *Sollte ich das trotzdem machen*, damit ich den gleichen Schlammassel in 3 Monaten nicht wieder habe,



Bloß nicht !
Die Mahnpupse kommen egal ob Du eine Brieffreundschaft anfängst oder nicht.




qwert1234 schrieb:


> oder einfach alles ignorieren und so lange zurückbuchen und Papiermüll entsorgen



Genau das



qwert1234 schrieb:


> bis dann im schlimmsten Fall doch der offizielle gelbe Brief kommt?



DAS kann ich mir nun gar nicht vorstellen, denn per Mail geht das nicht und ´ne ladungsfähige Anschrift gibts nicht




qwert1234 schrieb:


> Den Account löschen kann ich wie gesagt nicht weil ich auf der Seite einfach gar nichts mehr machen kann.



Na und ?
S.o. - die Mahnpupse kommen trotzdem an die bekannte Mailadresse. Aber die Dinger sind ja manchmal gar nicht lange haltbar.




qwert1234 schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir da mal ein bisschen Klarheit verschaffen könntet.



Hoffe gehelft zu haben



qwert1234 schrieb:


> btw. ganz großartige Arbeit die ihr hier leistet, ich hatte ein bisschen Zeit mich mal umzuschauen während ich auf die Bestätigungsmail gewartet hab, große Klasse!



Der Dank gebührt tatsächlich denn alten Hasen hier


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (7 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Moin

gut dass ich euch hier gefunden hab 

auch ich hab gestern ne Mail erhalten mit Abbuchung von 120 €....

...Mich kurz auf der flirtfair-Seite informiert und gesehen dass ich da eigentlich nicht so leicht rauskommen würde...

Kurz meine Geschichte...


"In einer Aktion geistiger Unzurechnungsfähigkeit" iwann um 3 Uhr vor 2 Wochen dort angemeldet und das Probeabo abgeschlossen


ne Mailadresse verwendet die ich immer für sowas nehme....und auch abrufe.... jedoch weis ich nicht mehr was ich für ne Anschrift angegeben habe :wall:.
nicht gekündigt und auch sonnst keinen Kontakt mehr zu der Seite gehabt (nur letzte Woche probiert anzumelden weil sich mein Firefox die Seite gemerkt hat)
weiter weis ich nicht was noch von Intresse sein sollte 
nach gestrieger Mail fast der Meinung gewesen die 120€ als "Lehrgeld" loszuwerden... jedoch hoffe ich das nun nicht mehr zu müssen

Wie schaut das den nun aus? Ist der "Vertrag" nicht doch iwie rechtsmäßig nachdem ja auf der Anmeldeseite iwas stand mit Kündigen und ich dass nicht gemacht habe?

Mein weiteres vorgehen soll aber auch so werden dass ich mein Geld zurückbuchen lasse und abwarte. Bin aber halt verunsichert wegen obigen Gründen. 

MfG und schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Lies den Post hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de-13.html#post325933

Daß Du Deine echte Mailadresse angegeben hast macht nur einen marginalen Unterschied. Nämlich den daß Du die Adresse nicht so einfach entsorgen kannst.

Aber eine Abofalle bleibts trotzdem mit allen unangenehmen Konsequenzen für die Mahnpupser. Es entsteht kein wirksamer Vertrag egal ob mit oder ohne Adresse. Und was das heißt setze ich nach Deinem Posting als bekannt voraus.

Es folgt meine Empfehlung sich einfach zurückzulehnen und genüsslich einen Caol Ila zu schlabbern.

Bevor jetzt nicht ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt besteht kein Anlaß zu irgendwelcher Aktivität. Erst dem echten Mahnbescheid muß dann aktiv widersprochen werden.

So und jetzt cool down
Wenn Du immer noch Zweifel hast lies Dir die Links in meiner Signatur durch, da ist alles noch ausführlich beschrieben


----------



## Goblin (7 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> Bin aber halt verunsichert wegen obigen Gründen


 
Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Einfach mal die anderen Beiträge lesen


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (10 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

So da bin ich wieder 




Hippo schrieb:


> Es folgt meine Empfehlung sich einfach zurückzulehnen und genüsslich einen Caol Ila zu schlabbern.



So ersten Rat befolgt....aber ich bin eher der Obstlertyp ....

zum Thema...



Goblin schrieb:


> Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den  anderen in diesem Thread. Einfach mal die anderen Beiträge lesen



das weis und wusste ich auch vorher 

ich hab meine Geschichte deshalb gepostet 

1. 





Goblin schrieb:


> _Tatsachen schafft man nicht_ aus der _Welt_,indem _man_ sie ignoriert



2. dacht ich mir das wegen ständigen Firmenwechsel auch immer die AGB´s umgeschrieben wurden (aber nach nochmaligen durchlesen endlich gerafft das es sich doch um ein und das selbe handelt)

3. weil ich auf diesen post http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de-11.html#post325510 keine Antwort gefunden habe (obwohl mich das sicher beruhigt hätte )

4. einer schreibt kündigen der andere wieder nicht kündigen weil die Fax-nummer eh nicht geht

so dass hier bitte nicht rumheulen verstehen :scherzkeks:

- mein Geld wird schon zurückgebucht

Jetzt noch eine einfache Frage bevor ich mir meinen (und natürlich auch euren) Feierabend gönne:

Kündige Ja/nein? (/vielleicht )

Grüße
----------------------------------
Is schon schrecklich was für ein Haufen an Zeit draufgeht wegen 5 sinnlosen Minuten Unachtsamkeit


----------



## Goblin (10 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> Kündige Ja/nein? (/vielleicht :grin


 
Wenn Du wissentlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast macht Kündigen schon Sinn

Wenn Du unwissentlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast,weil Du die Kosten nicht gesehen hast,gíbts nichts zu Kündigen



> Tatsachen schafft man nicht aus der Welt,indem man sie ignoriert



Dat is meine Sigi,hat nix mit Dir zu tun


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (10 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Find deine Signatur aber richtig :sun: und bin auch selbst bestrebt meine Probleme gleich aber auch gut zu lösen.

zu deinen Tipp 
Es ist mir nicht bewusst dass Bildchen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...g-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de-7.html#post320588 beim anmelden gelesen/gesehen zu haben 

aber im nachhinein musses ja dort gestanden haben und demnach müsste ich ja kündigen ... allerdings wenn ich kündige bestädige ich da nicht einen Vertrag (der ja keiner ist)....??

Ich hoffe ich mach es mir nicht zu sinnlos kompliziert

Aber ich möchte mich erst dann zurücklehnen wenn ich mich im Recht fühle

Grüße


----------



## Goblin (10 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> Es ist mir nicht bewusst dass Bildchen
> Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de beim anmelden gelesen/gesehen zu haben


 
Simpler Trick
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Der Anbieter muss beweisen dass die Kosten zum Anmeldezeitpunkt da gestanden haben. Ob und wie er das macht ist sein Problem


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (10 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

OK dass ist ja nu wie bei all den andern.... werd nacher nochma die bestädigungsmail raussuchen ma schaun ob da was steht wenn nicht bin ich seeeeehr beruhigt und werd mich mal den schöneren Dingen des Lebens erfreuen 

Grüße

Ps klappt auch ohne Flirtfair


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (10 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Schade aufn rechner hab ich die Mail nicht mehr und s Iphone will sie nicht mehr anzeigen(Flash oder iwas andres verdächtiges).... deshalb mal wieder in die Runde gefragt stand in der Bestädigung zum Probeabo was mit den Folgekosten - oder ist das wieder völlig egal wegen Betrugs?

Grüße


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Schnapsi mach Dich doch nicht verrückt!
Das Forum gibts seit über 5 Jahren, wenn Dir die Jungs hier sagen "lehn Dich einfach zurück" mußt Du nicht noch mit Gewalt ein Haar in der Suppe suchen.
Die marginalen Unterschiede der Fälle sind sowas von pups.
Der Grundtenor bleibt.


----------



## killerspiel (11 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Schnapsbrenner schrieb:


> Schade aufn rechner hab ich die Mail nicht mehr und s Iphone will sie nicht mehr anzeigen(Flash oder iwas andres verdächtiges).... deshalb mal wieder in die Runde gefragt stand in der Bestädigung zum Probeabo was mit den Folgekosten - oder ist das wieder völlig egal wegen Betrugs?
> 
> Grüße



Vielleicht kannst du die Mail ja vom Iphone zurück auf deinen Rechner zurückschicken und dann öffnen.
Muss dir aber leider sagen dass in der Bestätigungsmail eindeutig drinsteht dass sich das verlängert.
Würde mich auch fragen warum einige hier behaupten du hättest keinen Vertrag mit denen, oder der wäre ungültig, obwohl du ja selber geschrieben hast dass du das Probeabo abgeschlossen hast... Ob das Forum wirklich aus reiner Nächstenliebe existiert oder ob damit noch andere Dinge beabsichtigt werden :roll:


----------



## Goblin (11 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> oder ob damit noch andere Dinge beabsichtigt werden


 
Oh oh,mit solchen Sprüchen würde ich hier vorsichtig sein !


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



killerspiel schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du die Mail ja vom Iphone zurück auf deinen Rechner zurückschicken und dann öffnen.
> Muss dir aber leider sagen dass in der Bestätigungsmail eindeutig drinsteht dass sich das verlängert.
> Würde mich auch fragen warum einige hier behaupten du hättest keinen Vertrag mit denen, oder der wäre ungültig, obwohl du ja selber geschrieben hast dass du das Probeabo abgeschlossen hast... Ob das Forum wirklich aus reiner Nächstenliebe existiert oder ob damit noch andere Dinge beabsichtigt werden :roll:



Alter Du bewegst Dich auf dünnem Eis ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gesetzliche Vorschriften sind nunmal da und wenn sich ein Anbieter nicht daran hält ändern auch 1000 Mails und Zusagen nullkommagarnix dran daß der erschlichene und untergeschobene Vertrag genau gar keine Rechtsfolgen oder Verpflichtungen für das schanghaite Opfer hat.
Und daß sich der Erschleicher sich nicht an die Vorschriften hält liegt doch wohl nur daran daß er sonst wohl kein Opfer zum Mahnpupsen hätte...


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (11 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> Schnapsi mach Dich doch nicht verrückt!
> Das Forum gibts seit über 5 Jahren, wenn Dir die Jungs hier sagen "lehn Dich einfach zurück" mußt Du nicht noch mit Gewalt ein Haar in der Suppe suchen.
> Die marginalen Unterschiede der Fälle sind sowas von pups.
> Der Grundtenor bleibt.



Hach ja da war gestern wieder der Blutdruck gestiegen ... :-D

Okey alles easy meine sparsau hat seine 120 euronen wieder - jetzt halt ma *abwarten*....

Grüße


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (14 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> Sehr geehrte/r XXX,
> 
> 
> Sie haben sich mit folgenden Daten registriert und eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft  auf der Plattform flirtfair erworben:
> ...


Sou gestern kam dann schonmal die mail

Man bemerke das ich nicht mit Kreditkarte bezahlt habe und gestern kam die mail das ich vorgestern bezahlen soll!

Soviel dazu.....

Schönen (Formel 1-) Sonntag


----------



## Goblin (14 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> Uns stehen damit die sofortige Beantragung eines Mahnbescheids und die damit einhergehende Eröffnung eines Mahnverfahrens durch unsere Rechtsanwälte zu


 
Typische Mahndrohgeblubbere. Nichts was man ernst nehmen muss. Setz den Spamfilter drauf an

Kannst ja mal die Bank anschreiben
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen?



> Kontonummer: 53497
> Bankleitzahl: 51230800
> Bank: Wirecard Bank


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Goblin schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal die Bank anschreiben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ausgerechnet die! :auslach:

Die WireCard Bank ist hinreichend bekannt dafür, allen möglichen und unmöglichen ein Konto bereit zu stellen. Deren Kunden lesen sich deshalb auch in mancher Hinsicht wie ein who is who der Halunken. Dass die Grasbrunner auch redliche Kunden haben, sei denen unbenommen.


----------



## VoLcOM (14 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo leute, ich habe freitag eine neue "mahnung" bekommen diesmal von einem anderen "Rechtsanwalt" -.- M Brandes Forderungs überwachung inkasso, sie sagten ich muss überweisen 172,59 ansonsten will er sieiner mandantin emfehlen gerifchtliche klärung einzusetzen. hab ich was zu befürchten?
gruß jan


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ja - 6. Dezember ist Nikolaus und der verhaut Dich mit der Rute wenn Du zahlst 

Also eins versprech´ ich, dem Ersten der mir einen *echten* Mahnbescheid der Mahnpupsindustrie zeigt dem geb ich einen aus !


----------



## Goblin (14 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> hab ich was zu befürchten?


 
Das lesen
Abofallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkasso


----------



## VoLcOM (14 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

boa okey ich ignorire jetzt einfach alles von den scheißern dieolle kuh soll sich ihr geld wo nders holen (ich hätt eh nicht gezahlt) xD  

@Hippo, gibt es den nikolaus wirklich  

=P


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



VoLcOM schrieb:


> [email protected], gibt es den nikolaus wirklich



Na klar ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So - Du bist jetzt wieder beruhigt, warten wir auf den nächsten der nicht weiß ob er die Mahnpupserrechnung zahlen soll oder nicht


----------



## Nils19 (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo Leute,

erstmal gut zu wissen das man nicht der einzige ist 
Ich hab mich im Sommer angemeldet und einfach vergessen in den 2 wochen zu kündigen:wall:.
Jetz wo ich mir das hier alles durchgelesen hab Überlege ich ob ich überhaupt noch Kündigen soll oder einfach direkt die Lastschrift zurückbuchen soll ( Wenn das so einfach geht).
Die haben mir jetz gestern zum 2ten mal 120€ abgezogen. Beim ersten mal hab ich mir gedacht ok selber schuld haste halt pech gehabt.
Kann ich die ersten 120€ trotzdem noch wiederholen.
Und die frage ist ich hab die seite schon ab und zu mal genutzt und mir seiten angeguckt, ist es dann nicht doof das jetz auf einmal zurückbuchen zulassen. oder soll ich erst "Probieren" zu Kündigen. und erst beim nächsten mal wenn die mir 120€ abzocken zurückbuchenlassen.

Hoffe das ist jetz nicht zu Kompliziert.

Ich mache mir halt echt sorgen das dass nicht gut endet.
MFG


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Sehe ich das jetzt richtig daß die ersten 120 Euronen bereits vor einem Jahr abgebucht wurden?
Wenn ja solltest Du aber flott in die Hufe kommen
Erklärung hier >>> Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist - Antispam Wiki
D.h. wenn Du flott bist kannst Du das Geld der ersten Zahlung auch noch zurückholen. Das würde ich aber per Einschreiben/Rückschein machen damit die Bank (die Dir mit Sicherheit die 6 Wochen-Lüge auftischen wird) nicht aus der Frist rutscht
Beachte aber die Fristen im Link, bei Dir ists grad an der Grenze

Und zu den zweiten 120 Euronen gipps hier die Info 
>>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...en-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-100518/
Eine erste Zahlung heißt auf jeden Fall NICHT daß Du einen Vertrag anerkennst wenn diese Zahlung im Rechtsirrtum geleistet wird.


----------



## Nils19 (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Danke.
ne ich rede von diesem Sommer :-?
also vor 3 Monaten hab ich schonmal 120€ quasi gezalht und jetz gestern das 2te mal.

Ich hab nochmal ein bisschen wo anders was über das thema hier gelesen und da stand, das in dem kleingedruckten sowie in den AGB´s drinstand das es sich automatisch verlängert und auch der Preis angegeben war also somit auch gezahlt werden muss da man je auch leistung erhält.
Also wäre ich ja eigentlich im Unrecht wenn ich mir das Geld jetz einfach zurückhole.

Am sinnvollsten wäre es doch jetz zu Kündigen (Wie auch Immer) und dann zu gucken ob die mir nochmal was abbuchen und wenn das der fall ist dann erst das geld wiederzuholen.(Ich würde mir das Geld natürlich jetz am liebsten direkt alles wiederholen )


Hat eig. schonmal jemand diese Scheisse erfolgreich gekündigt?:wall:


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wo kein Vertrag da keine Zahlungspflicht.
Du hast hier doch schon gelesen. Willst Du die ganzen Antworten nochmal  an Dich persönlich haben? Auch Deine Situation unterscheidet sich nur in Namen und Datum von den anderen.
Versteckte Preisangaben sind *UNGÜLTIG*
Lies mal die Links in meiner Signatur, da steht alles was notwendig ist um Dir die Angst zu nehmen.
Das Forum gibts jetzt seit über 9 Jahren, seit 5 Jahren gibts Abofallen und es ging nie weiter als zu pöhsen Mahnpupsen.
Und ich erneuere mein Versprechen - dem ersten der mir einen echten Mahnbescheid in einer Abofallenmahnpupsersache vorlegt gebe ich einen aus.
Wenn Du Dein Geld behalten und wiederkriegen willst stellst Du Dich gegenüber dem Mahnpupser stur, zahlst nicht und holst Dir das andere wieder zurück oder Du beteiligst Dich daran daß der Mahnpupserferrari weiter betankt werden kann. Und genau von solchen Angstzahlern lebt die ganze Abzockermahnpupsindustrie.


----------



## rhinozeros (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo liebes Forum!

Und hier ist wieder einer von denen, die aus irgendeinem nicht ganz koscheren Grund bei dieser seltsamen Seite ein Probe-Abo geholt hat.

Die 14 Tage sind zwar noch nicht rum, jedoch würde ich den "Vertrag" gerne möglichst frühzeitig wiederrufen. Ich hab aber kein Faxgerät und müsste deswegen einen Brief (Einschreiben?) an diesen Verein senden.
Soll ich das aber überhaupt machen? Oder haben die sowieso keine Handhabe und ich kann mir die 4€nochwas für das Einschreiben sparen?

Ich weiß, diese Frage ist bestimmt schon oft gestellt worden, aber die ändern ja dauernd ihre AGB. Und da weiß man schon garnicht mehr, was jetzt Sache ist.


Danke für eure Hilfe! :-D


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Wenn Du den Vertrag (Probeabo) widerrufst wirst Du 12 Mahnmails und 7 Mahnbriefe bekommen.
Wenn Du den Vertrag nicht widerrufst wirst Du 12 Mahnmails und 7 Mahnbriefe bekommen ...

Was ich damit sagen will, es existiert erstmal überhaupt kein Vertrag weil diese Abofallen die gesetzlichen Vorschriften nicht erfüllen. Und was die wollen ist lediglich ihre Angstzahler zu erschrecken, ob berechtigt oder nicht. Ein paar zahlen gleich und ärgern sich dann, Du informierst Dich und ärgerst die ...




Beispiele für Kostenfallen im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Und was nicht existiert kann man nicht widerrufen.
Lies Dir mal noch die Links in meiner Signatur durch, nimm das Gebiß raus und beiß Dir damit mal in den Hintern, dann schenk Dir ´nen guten Tropfen ein und freu Dich daß Du glimpflich davongekommen bist.
Und mein Angebot steht immer noch, der erste der mir einen echten Mahnbescheid in so einer Mahnpupserabofallengeschichte vorlegt, dem geb´ ich einen aus


----------



## rhinozeros (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Also nicht widerrufen und dann einfach immer zurückbuchen!?

Das wäre ja echt cool, wenn das so einfach geht!

Wie lange kann dieses Spiel denn gehen? Also wann geben die dann auf?


----------



## Goblin (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hippo hat alles gesagt. Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

@Rhinozeros



Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Vertrag (Probeabo) widerrufst wirst Du 12 Mahnmails und 7 Mahnbriefe bekommen.
> Wenn Du den Vertrag nicht widerrufst wirst Du 12 Mahnmails und 7 Mahnbriefe bekommen ...



Ich gebe zu es können auch 11 Mahnmails und 8 Mahnbriefe sein ...


----------



## rhinozeros (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Na gut, dann bin ich ja beruhigt!

Danke für eure Hilfe! 

P.S.: Meint ihr eigentlich, das die Betreiber solcher Firmen sich wohl in ihrer Haut fühlen?


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Mit Sicherheit - wenn Du jeden Tag ein paar Dutzend Sponsoren findest Die Dir den Ferrari auftanken.
Mit Gewissen ist nicht jeder gesegnet


----------



## Goblin (15 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Nimms mit Humor
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## VoLcOM (16 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

oh wie süüüß ChristmasHippos =D 

wieso versuchen wenn es die nummern eh nicht gibt, und vorallem wen ndie anschrift zum 4. mal in 2 monaten wächselt und du niemanden erreichst, nichtmals bei den "anwälten" ich zahle nichts und werde auch nicht zahlen! und die 120 euro immer wider zurückbuchen!  Also ignorire es einfach ^^

die spinnen doch voll man!!:steinigung: <--- sollte man die alle !


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Mehr als 2x buchen die nicht ab - das kostet denen jedes mal so 10.- bis 15.- Teuronen Rücklastschriftgebühr...


----------



## the_gladiator (23 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo liebes Forum,

mir ist genau das selbe geschehen...ich war so doof ;O)

Ja heute bekam ich dann die Erinnerung an diese Seite mit einer Rechnung von 119,70 EUR

Ich hab bis jetzt weder was gekündigt noch sonst was unternommen.

Ich Frage nochmal nach da mich die teilweise vorhandene Ironie etc verunsichert.

Allerdings denke ich ich habe es richtig verstanden....zur Kontrolle:

1.Nicht bezahlen, bzw Rückbuchen lassen durch Bank
2. Alles in die Tonne werfen was von denen deren Anwälten oder Inkassoheinis kommt.
3. Nur dann Aktiv werden wenn der gelbe Mahnbescheid des Gerichts kommt, welcher sehr wahrscheinlich niemals kommen wird?

Frage: Was ist mit dem einen Post hier in dem Thread wo sich der angeblich neue Betreiber meldete???

Danke im voraus


----------



## Hippo (23 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*





http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de-10.html#post324205


----------



## technofreak (23 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Der hat sich seit dem  25.10.2010 und diesem einzigen Posting  nicht mehr blicken lassen
 und diese Aussage gilt nach wie vor: 


technofreak schrieb:


> Ob die  obigen Aussagen stimmen und ob der Schreiber des Postings dazu legimiert ist,
> kann von unserer Seite nicht verifiziert werden.
> 
> Der Poster hat sich ggü. den Forenbetreibern nicht legitimiert und  die Anmeldedaten geben
> keinerlei Hinweise  auf die vorgebliche Identität.



Zu deutsch: kann man vergessen


----------



## the_gladiator (23 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

ihr seit ja schneller als die Polizei erlaubt ! 

Danke 

Punkt 1-3 meines 1. Beitrages sind also richtig bzw richtig interpretiert... alles nach dem Motto keine Reaktion ist auch eine Reaktion ?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hier  gilt der Leitsatz:  "wer nichts  tut, kann nichts  falsch machen und  sein Geld behalten"


----------



## fengshui (25 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

die seite ist ein einziger witz. ich musste es einfach mal tun und mich probeweise anmelden. ok. dann von den agb´s eine kopie gemacht und siehe da ich soll mich bei kündigung direkt an eine adresse in luxemburg wenden. als ich mich jetzt um die kündigung kümmern wollte, sah ich mir nochmal die agb´s an und siehe da.... der betreiber hatte gewechselt jetzt ist es eine firma in rumänien :sun:. ja und heute ist es wieder eine in luxemburg . ja wo soll ich denn nun kündigen??? trotz luxemburg hab ich mal die kosten der firma in die höhe getrieben und mich eine 1/4 stunde mit einer jungen frau in ... RUMÄNIEN... unterhalten. sie sei aber neu hier und wisse noch nicht so recht bescheid. sie würden aber gern wieder zurückrufen wenn sie denn dann meinen namen und meine telefonnummer hätte :-D. ich bin mal auf die mahnungen und emails gespannt :turn:
lg
sim


----------



## Floboy92 (25 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls ein 14 tage testaccount für 1,99 euro abgeschlossen und habe jetzt eine rechnung von fast 120 euro...ich habe als bezahlung, das lastschriftverfahren genutzt und habe mit einer girokarte gezahlt. Meine Frage ist jetzt, hat sich jetzt mein abo verlängert? und muss ich es immer noch kündigen? bitte um rückmeldung! 

danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Lies mal die Links in meiner Signatur durch, da steht alles drin was Du wissen mußt. Ansonsten blätter in diesem Thread 2 bis 3 Seiten zurück, da stehen die Antworten auch nochmal.
Du bist nämlich nicht alleine und auch für Dich gilt, wer sich stur stellt kann sein Geld behalten. Und ein Abo das nicht besteht kann sich nicht verlängern ...
Was meinst Du übrigens mit "Girokarte" ?


----------



## Goblin (25 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> bitte um rückmeldung


 
Lies die anderen Beiträge. Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht im geringsten von all den anderen in diesem Thread


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*






   Doch, das Datum dürfte unterschiedlich sein .......................


----------



## Floboy92 (25 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Also erstmal danke Hippo...

mit girokarte meine ich eine stinknormale bank karte von maestro xD, da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze. Also ich soll einfach meine Bank anweisen, die Abbuchung des Betrags rückgängig zu machen? Mir sind nämlich heute echt fast die Augen rausgefallen als ich den Betrag gesehen hab :wall:

Und alles was in Zukunft von flirtfair kommt ignorieren? Das hat bei euch allen auch geklappt?


----------



## Goblin (25 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> Also ich soll einfach meine Bank anweisen, die Abbuchung des Betrags rückgängig zu machen?


 
Das lesen
Widerruf von Lastschriften - die "6-Wochen-Mär"

Das passiert,wenn man nicht reagiert
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Floboy92 (25 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Ok danke Goblin :-D

also werde ich es einfach rückgängig machen und weitere e-mails oder so von denen ignorieren...


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Floboy92 schrieb:


> ...mit girokarte meine ich eine stinknormale bank karte von maestro xD, da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze....



Richtg - nur so funktionierts.
Wegen der Girokarte hab´ ich gefragt weil mir der Ausdruck im Zusammemhang nicht geläufig war. Ich dachte im ersten Moment dran daß Du sebst AKTIV das Geld hinübergeschafft hast. Dann wärs nämlich weg gewesen weil Du Überweisungen praktisch nicht zurückholen kannst. Weiß zwar grad nicht wie ich da draufkomme aber lieber noch mal blöd gefragt ...


----------



## fengshui (26 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

versuch es doch einfach mal mit lesen. es steht doch alles schon ..... mal hier geschrieben. geh zur bank. lass es zurückbuchen und kauf dir eine große flasche baldriantropfen damit du ruhig bleibst in der zwischenzeit :magic:


----------



## Goblin (26 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Nu lass ihn doch. Viele wollen es zur " Sicherheit " nochmal persönlich vorgekaut haben. Is doch net schlimm


----------



## Niclas (27 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | In der Flirtfalle


> Flirten und Partner suchen im Internet – das ist inzwischen so normal wie das Kennenlernen am Arbeitsplatz oder in der Disco. Doch Flirtportale und Singlebörsen sind manchmal trickreich aufgebaut. Nutzer werden später zur Kasse gebeten – dabei wollten sie doch bloß kostenlos flirten.
> 
> Bei den Verbraucherzentralen häufen sich die Beschwerden. Verbraucher wollten kostenlose Testabos für Internetflirtportale nutzen oder Flirt-Gutscheine einlösen. Prompt stolpern sie dann in langfristige Abonnements. Widerrufsrechte sind angeblich erloschen, Kündigungen werden nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## Floboy92 (28 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Also nochmal danke an alle die mir hier geholfen haben...
die können schauen wo sie mit ihren mahnungen bleiben :handreib:


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

So mein lieber Floboy, eine Frage mag ich Dir jetzt aber nicht ersparen ...
Ich war ja auch mal 18 - jetzt verrat mir altem Dackel doch mal was einer mit 18 auf einer Flirtseite will?
Lebst Du in der Wüste daß es nix in freier Wildbahn gibt oder ist es das was meine Mutter damals immer in die Kategorie "jung, dumm und gefräßig" einsortiert hat - ist ja nicht so daß ich keinen Blödsinn angestellt hätte.
UND NEIN ICH VERATE MEINE SÜNDEN HIER NICHT !!!


----------



## Floboy92 (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

lieber Hippo xD

normalerweise melde ich mich bei solchen seiten auch nich an, nur zu dem zeitpunkt zudem ich das abo abgeschlossen hatte, war mit meiner freundin schluss und da hab ich halt gedacht ich probier das abo mal aus^^

war so zu sagen ein ausnahmezustand :roll:


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

*schmunzel*
Absolution erteilt :sun:


----------



## Sweeney (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hola. mich hat es auch erwischt bei Flirtaffair. hab heute von denen ne meil bekommen. 


> Sehr  geehrtes Flirtfair Mitglied,
> 
> vielen  Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goblin (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> Ebenso anbei ein Screenshot der Paymentseite, auf dem ebenso auf die Verlängerung hingewiesen wird


 
Das stand am Anfang aber nicht da. Sonst würde es hier keinen Thread dazu geben
Hinweis auf Kosten plötzlich da


----------



## Hippo (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo Sweeney,
Du bist nicht der erste und wirst nicht der letzte sein der in eine Abofalle tappt. D.h. Du bist nicht alleine. Guck mal wie viel Seiten der Thread schon hat. So ziemlich der einzige Unterschied zwischen Dir und den Vorpostern ist das Datum der Mahnpupse.
Lies mal die Links unten in meiner Signatur, da stehen die wichtigsten Informationen drin und/oder lies auch mal im Thread selbst. 
Allen Abofallen ist eines gemeinsam - es entsteht kein wirksamer Vertrag und wo kein Vertrag besteht gibts auch keine Zahlungspflicht.
Grundsatz Nr. 1 ist - wer stur bleibt darf sein Geld behalten und sponsert nicht die nächste Mahnpupsferraritankfüllung ...


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hey wollt mich mal wieder melden "meld"

es hat sich ja einiges gatan hier -viele neue und trotzdem das gleiche Problem 

Ich hab letztens folgens erhalten (bin quasi eine Stufe gestiegen)....

Sehr geehrte/r XXX,

			 			Sie haben nachweislich am Donnerstag, 21. Oktober 2010 unter Angabe  Ihrer persönlichen Daten sowie Ihrer IP-Adresse XXX 			auf der Plattform flirtfair eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft erworben und  dabei explizit den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zugestimmt, was Sie  vertraglich zur sofortigen Begleichung der Mitgliedsgebühr verpflichtet. 			Wir haben Ihre Daten wie folgt gespeichert:

			 			Username:      XXX
			Email-Adresse: XXX
			IP-Adresse: XXX

 			Bereits vor einigen Tagen haben wir Sie auf Ihren Zahlungsverzug  aufmerksam gemacht. Leider konnten wir immer noch keinen 			Ausgleich unserer Forderungen in Höhe von 119,70 Euro feststellen. 			Nach Ablauf des Freitag, 19. November 2010 werden wir unsere  Forderung an unseren Rechtsanwalt zur gerichtlichen Titulierung 			übergeben. Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher den Mahnbetrag umgehend  auszugleichen, um weitere Kosten eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens
			zu vermeiden, die Sie zu tragen hätten.

   			Bitte überweisen Sie den ausstehenden Betrag von 119,70 Euro zzgl. der Mahngebühr von 5,00 Euro			an folgende Bankverbindung:
	 	 	Empfänger: Jadorra S.Ã  r.l.
Kontonummer: 53497
Bankleitzahl: 51230800
Bank: Wirecard Bank
 Für Überweisungen aus der Europäischen Union:

			 IBAN: DE64512308000000053497
SWIFT Code: WIREDEMMXXX




 	 	Verwendungszweck: XXX

			Betrag:* 124,70 Euro
* 
 	 	Leider sehen wir uns gezwungen, Ihren Account aufgrund der ausstehenden Zahlung zu sperren.
		  			Sobald Ihr Mitgliedsbeitrag bei uns eingegangen ist, werden wir diesen selbstverständlich sofort wieder freischalten.

  			Sollten Sie Fragen oder Beanstandungen haben, helfen wir Ihnen gerne.
  			Kontaktieren Sie uns einfach per Email an [email protected].

  			  Bitte beachten Sie diese Mahnung bei bereits erfolgter Zahlung als gegenstandslos. 

 			Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  			Ihr flirtfair-Team 	
		  Jadorra S.á r.l. 50 Esplanade L-9227 Diekirch Luxemburg 
RCS: RCS 155.683 VAT ID: LU 24244105 TAX ID: 20102432763 CEO: Jason Rea 


So wer ich demnächst nicht mehr sinnlose Mails sondern hoffentlich Briefe auf ordentlichen Papier zum Ofenanbrennen bekommen.

Acount ist angeblich seit der ersten Mahnung gesperrt
allerdongs kommen immernoch mails mit flirtvorschlägen....

So long

Und an euch fleisigen Tipp-Geben es hilft unwahrscheinlich eine eigene Anleitung zu bekommen... kann man nicht ändern gibts in andern Threads auch

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

und heute gleich wieder E-Post

Sehr geehrte/r XXX,

                        Durch die von Ihnen verursachte Rücklastschrift  in Verbindung mit Ihrer Premiummitgliedschaft bei flirtfair.de haben Sie  Schulden in Höhe von 119,70 Euro. Aus diesem Grund wurden Ihre Daten an  unsere Inkasso-Abteilung weitergeleitet.


			 			Sie haben am Donnerstag, 21. Oktober 2010 nachweislich unter Angabe  Ihrer IP-Adresse sowie Ihren Kontaktdaten auf der Online-Plattform  flirtfair.de eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft erworben. Dabei haben Sie  unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zugestimmt. Damit haben Sie  sich verpflichtet, den Mitgliedsbeitrag von 119,70 Euro zu zahlen. Dies  ist – selbst nach zweimaliger Mahnung - nicht geschehen.
			Wir geben Ihnen nun eine letzte Chance, den ausstehenden Betrag  vollständig zu begleichen. Sollten Sie diese Möglichkeit nicht  wahrnehmen, kommen zusätzlich Mahnkosten auf Sie zu, welche Ihren  Schuldbetrag deutlich übersteigen können.

			 			Wir haben Ihre Daten wie folgt gespeichert:

			 			Username: XXX
			Email-Adresse: XXX
			IP-Adresse: XXX

			  			 			Bitte überweisen Sie den ausstehenden Betrag von 119,70 Euro zzgl. 10,00 Euro Mahngebühr umgehend auf folgendes Konto:

	 	 	Empfänger: Jadorra S.Ã  r.l.
Kontonummer: 53497
Bankleitzahl: 51230800
Bank: Wirecard Bank
 Für Überweisungen aus der Europäischen Union:

			 IBAN: DE64512308000000053497
SWIFT Code: WIREDEMMXXX



Verwendungszweck: XXX

            Betrag: 129,70 Euro


 	 	Sofern Ihre Zahlung bis zum Dienstag, 30. November 2010 eingeht, betrachten wir das Inkassoverfahren als beendet.
			Nach erfolgreichem Zahlungseingang wird Ihr Premium-Zugang bei Seitensprung, One Night Stand, Flirt - Kostenfrei anmelden! - flirtfair unverzüglich wieder freigeschaltet.
			 			Wir behalten uns ausdrücklich vor, Ihre Daten an die einschlägigen Schuldnerverzeichnisse weiterzuleiten.
  			In diesem Zusammenhang weisen wir auf die Möglichkeit der Verschlechterung Ihrer Bonität hin.

 			 			Sollten Sie Fragen oder Beanstandungen haben, helfen wir Ihnen gerne.
  			Kontaktieren Sie uns einfach per Email an [email protected].

  			Bitte beachten Sie diese Mahnung bei bereits erfolgter Zahlung als gegenstandslos.

			Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  			Ihr flirtfair-Team 
	  Jadorra S.à r.l. 50 Esplanade L-9227 Diekirch Luxemburg
RCS: RCS 155.683 VAT ID: LU 24244105 TAX ID: 20102432763 CEO: Jason Rea 

WOW und ganze 5 euro ist die Mahngebühr gestiegen
man beachte wieder das Datum bis wann man zu Zahlen hat (kam heute an)

Ich poste die Mails nur um auch anderen zu zeigen was auf sie zukommt und dass es wirklich "von den Haaren herbeigezogen" ist - diese Masche
Wenn das hier nicht gewünscht ist bitte Bescheid geben!

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Jadorra (6 Dezember 2010)

*weitere Verbesserungen*

Sehr geehrte Forenmitglieder, sehr geehrte Nutzer,

  wir möchten uns im Rahmen dieses Forums erneut auf Verbesserungen im Servicebereich der Portale der Jadorra S.à r.l. aufmerksam machen. Aufgrund von vereinzelten Problemen bei der Erreichbarkeit der Faxnummer haben wir eine weitere Faxnummer hinzu geschaltet. Diese kann nun beliebig viele eingehende Faxe entgegen nehmen und löst so das diskutierte Problem der besetzten Leitung. Neben der bestehenden Nummer 00352 26800677 (diese bleibt auch weiterhin für Sie aktiv) erreichen Sie uns nun auch unter der 00352 27000732. Wir bitten die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen und danken für Ihr Verständnis. Wir möchten zudem darauf hinweisen, dass wir versucht haben uns gegenüber dem Betreiber dieser Website als Seitenbetreiber zu legitimieren. Leider blieben unsere Anfragen unbeantwortet, weshalb uns dies leider nicht möglich war.

  Des Weiteren freuen wir uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass wir Ihnen inzwischen auch die Online Kündigung innerhalb Ihres Kunden-Accounts anbieten können. Hier können Sie unkompliziert und bequem Ihre Mitgliedschaft beenden. Wir sind uns sicher, damit einen weiteren Schritt zur Verbesserung der Plattform zu gehen und freuen uns auf weitere Optimierungen. Bei Fragen stehen wir Ihnen natürlich auch gerne telefonisch zur Verfügung, Sie erreichen uns kostenfrei aus dem Festnetz unter der 00800 99999900.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

  Jadorra S.à r.l.


----------



## Niclas (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> Ob die  obigen Aussagen stimmen und ob der Schreiber des Postings dazu legimiert ist,
> kann von unserer Seite nicht verifiziert werden.
> 
> Der Poster hat sich ggü. den Forenbetreibern nicht legitimiert und  die Anmeldedaten geben
> keinerlei Hinweise  auf die vorgebliche Identität.



Hat er sich denn jetzt legitimiert?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Niclas schrieb:


> Hat er sich denn jetzt legitimiert?





Jadorra schrieb:


> Wir möchten zudem darauf hinweisen, dass wir  versucht haben uns gegenüber dem Betreiber dieser Website als  Seitenbetreiber zu legitimieren. Leider blieben unsere Anfragen  unbeantwortet, weshalb uns dies leider nicht möglich war.


:gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Niclas schrieb:


> Hat er sich denn jetzt legitimiert?


Er hat. Schon im Oktober. Wir haben bislang aber keinen Weg definiert, das im Forum transparent zu machen. Ich werde als Übergangslösung einen Titel festlegen als "bestätigter Seitenbetreiber" oder so.


----------



## emir1234 (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo,
heute erhielt ich eine Email mit Inkasso von flirtfair.de ...meinen die das ernst ? oder soll ich nichts unternehmen...denn die haben mir vorher ca .10 emails geschickt das ich Zahlen soll..und den vorherigen Betrag ,habe ich Wiederrufen lassen ...

Sehr geehrte/r xxxxxx,

                        Durch die von Ihnen verursachte Rücklastschrift  in Verbindung mit Ihrer Premiummitgliedschaft bei flirtfair.de haben Sie  Schulden in Höhe von 119,70 Euro. Aus diesem Grund wurden Ihre Daten an  unsere Inkasso-Abteilung weitergeleitet.


			 			Sie haben am Freitag, 12. November 2010 nachweislich unter Angabe  Ihrer IP-Adresse sowie Ihren Kontaktdaten auf der Online-Plattform  flirtfair.de eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft erworben. Dabei haben Sie  unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zugestimmt. Damit haben Sie  sich verpflichtet, den Mitgliedsbeitrag von 119,70 Euro zu zahlen. Dies  ist – selbst nach zweimaliger Mahnung - nicht geschehen.
			Wir geben Ihnen nun eine letzte Chance, den ausstehenden Betrag  vollständig zu begleichen. Sollten Sie diese Möglichkeit nicht  wahrnehmen, kommen zusätzlich Mahnkosten auf Sie zu, welche Ihren  Schuldbetrag deutlich übersteigen können.

			 			Wir haben Ihre Daten wie folgt gespeichert:

			 			Username: xxxx
			Email-Adresse: xxxxxxxx
			IP-Adresse:    7xxxxxxxx

			  			 			Bitte überweisen Sie den ausstehenden Betrag von 119,70 Euro zzgl. 10,00 Euro Mahngebühr umgehend auf folgendes Konto:

	 	 	Empfänger: Jadorra S.Ã  r.l.
Kontonummer: 53497
Bankleitzahl: 51230800
Bank: Wirecard Bank
 Für Überweisungen aus der Europäischen Union:

			 IBAN: DE64512308000000053497
SWIFT Code: WIREDEMMXXX



Verwendungszweck: MTk3NDI4OA==, flirtfair

            Betrag: 129,70 Euro


 	 	Sofern Ihre Zahlung bis zum Dienstag, 7. Dezember 2010 eingeht, betrachten wir das Inkassoverfahren als beendet.
			Nach erfolgreichem Zahlungseingang wird Ihr Premium-Zugang bei Seitensprung, One Night Stand, Flirt - Kostenfrei anmelden! - flirtfair unverzüglich wieder freigeschaltet.
			 			Wir behalten uns ausdrücklich vor, Ihre Daten an die einschlägigen Schuldnerverzeichnisse weiterzuleiten.
  			In diesem Zusammenhang weisen wir auf die Möglichkeit der Verschlechterung Ihrer Bonität hin.

 			 			Sollten Sie Fragen oder Beanstandungen haben, helfen wir Ihnen gerne.
  			Kontaktieren Sie uns einfach per Email an [email protected].

  			Bitte beachten Sie diese Mahnung bei bereits erfolgter Zahlung als gegenstandslos.

			Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  			Ihr flirtfair-Team 
	  Jadorra S.à r.l. 50 Esplanade L-9227 Diekirch Luxemburg
RCS: RCS 155.683 VAT ID: LU 24244105 TAX ID: 20102432763 CEO: Jason Rea


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



emir1234 schrieb:


> ....heute erhielt ich eine Email mit Inkasso von flirtfair.de ...meinen die das ernst ?


Andere Fragen - hast du dich dort angemeldet, hast du einen Preishinweis bekommen, hast du eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten, hattest du die AGB des Anbieters zur Kenntnis genommen und verstanden?


----------



## emir1234 (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Andere Fragen - hast du dich dort angemeldet, hast du einen Preishinweis bekommen, hast du eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten, hattest du die AGB des Anbieters zur Kenntnis genommen und verstanden?



Hab mich dort angemeldet ,aber leider keine AGBs gelesen . Auch eine Kündigung an die Faxnummer gesendet..doch keine meldung von mitarbeiter !lg


----------



## Hippo (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



emir1234 schrieb:


> ... Auch eine Kündigung an die Faxnummer gesendet..doch keine meldung von mitarbeiter !lg



Da wird doch hoffentlich unser "bestätigter Seitenbetreiber" jadorra eine Antwort wissen ...


----------



## Floboy92 (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

oh ok hat sich der betreiber hier jetzt gemeldet?

jetzt weiß ich auch nich mehr was ich tun soll....


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Floboy92 schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich auch nich mehr was ich tun  soll....


Frag ihn halt, wenn er schon mal hier ist. So eine  offene Erörterung des Problems hat auch was. Also, Hosen runter!

Übrigens, AGB nicht gelesen sondern nur deren Kenntnisnahme bestätigt zu  haben, bedeutet längst noch nicht, dass die AGB auch wirksam in den  Vertragsschluss einbezogen sind. Der Preis eines Angebotes muss deutlich  bei der Vertragsbindung dem Vertragsnehmer dargestellt werden. Deshalb  hier nochmals die Frage:





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...hast du einen Preishinweis bekommen, hast du eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten...


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Zumindest, was den Preis betrifft, so ist der nicht wirklich zu übersehen (siehe Anhang) und unten drunter, im scrollbaren Bereich steht dann noch das hier:



			
				flirtfair.de schrieb:
			
		

> * Sind Sie zufrieden, so brauchen Sie nichts weiter zu tun. Ihre  Abo-Mitgliedschaft wird dann automatisch um die von Ihnen gewählte  Laufzeit verlängert, das Testpaket geht automatisch in das Abo -  „Basic-Paket“ über. (siehe oben angegebener Tarif). Somit können Sie  jederzeit Küsse versenden und Nachrichten verschicken.  Selbstverständlich können Sie Ihre Mitgliedschaft vor Ablauf der  Vertragslaufzeit jederzeit innerhalb der Kündigungsfristen (Testpaket:  bequem bis 1 Tag vor Ablauf der Paketlaufzeit | Andere Pakete: bis zwei  Wochen vor Ende der Paketlaufzeit) kündigen. Alle Preise enthalten die  gesetzlich gültige Mehrwertsteuer.



Die AGB-Bestätigung erfolgt bereits in dem Moment, wenn das kostenlose Angebot dargestellt wird. AGB in diesem Stadium bestätigen zu lassen, dürfte für deren Wirksamkeit mehr als zweifelhaft sein. Und wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht per eMail zur dauerhaften Speicherung übersendet worden ist, dann kann ein Nutzer jeder Zeit widerrufen, auch dann, wenn der Anbieter bereits mit seiner Leistung (hier dem Eintrag der Accountdaten des Nutzers in die Datenbank) begonnen hat.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

@ Jadorra, ihr seid angeblich in Luxemburg. Eure Münchener Mitbewerber von c-date waren das auch mal (oder sind es teils noch), haben sich nun aber offiziell nach Schlawakien verzupft. Komisch, dass ihr eure Domains recht ähnlich, wie die Mitbewerber mit dem nahezu gleichen Angebot, schreibt.

Wohin zahlt ihr eigentlich die Steuern bei deutschen Nutzern? Was steht auf der Rechnung drauf? Die Angabe der 





> TAX ID: 20102432763


in der eMail durfte ja wohl unzureichend, ungeeignet und womöglich gar falsch sein. Sollte keine Steuer in D entrichtet werden, die zuvor ausgewiesen worden ist, dann braucht ohnehin niemand zu zahlen, da er sich sonst womöglich der Beihilfe zur Steuerhinterziehung verdächtig macht.

Außerdem sagen eure AGB was von dem Parallelangebot 





> sexpartnerclub.de


das ich auch wieder mit c-date in Verbindung bringe. Abschließend verweise ich euch mal auf eure grotten schlechten AGB, wonach ihr selbst unter Art. 12 schreibt: 





> (2) Erfüllungsort und ausschließlicher Gerichtsstand ist, soweit gesetzlich zulässig, Bukarest, Rumänien.


Wie das? Wollt ihr mit der Störung der Hoheitsrechte eines Staates wie Deutschland womöglich den Nutzern weiß machen, dass ihr den im Fall einer Zahlungsverweigerung im wilden Osten verklagen würdet?

:auslach:

Mein Fazit: hier wird mal wieder prächtig geschwindelt. Das Angebot ist weder gerichtsfest noch vertragssicher. Meiner Meinung nach muss an Jadorra niemand einen Cent zahlen, schon gar nicht, wenn er auf das Angebot reingefallen ist und es an dessen Vertragswille mangelt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

...und schon wirds ruhig um den Thread. Entweder hat Jadorra garde besseres zu tun oder da raucht momentan mindestens ein Köpfchen. Wie praktisch, dass es in der 





> 50 Esplanade
> L-9227 Diekirch
> Luxemburg


auch gleich mindestens einen Anwalt gibt. Den hätte Jadorra ja vorher mal fragen können, wie man das Geschäftsmodell ohne Angriffspunkte und verbraucherfreundlich umsetzt.


----------



## Jadorra (8 Dezember 2010)

*Anmerkung*

Sehr geehrte Forenmitglieder, Sehr geehrte Nutzer, 

wir möchten an dieser Stelle kurz zu einigen Anmerkungen Stellung nehmen:

1) Sollte es einmal Probleme mit der Erreichbarkeit der Faxnummer geben, heben Sie bitte den Sendebericht auf. Gerne können Sie diesen per Email an uns senden. Wir werden diesen dann prüfen und ggf. auch als Frist- und formgerechte Kündigung akzeptieren. Alternativ steht Ihnen natürlich auch die Online Kündigung und die Kündigung per Brief zur Verfügung.

2) Bei der Angabe des Gerichtsstands handelt es sich in der Tat um einen Fehler, da ein Text versehentlich nicht aktualisiert wurde. Wir werden dies umgehend anpassen, da wir selbstverständlich das lokale Recht als Gerichtsstand akzeptieren. 

3) Selbstverständlich senden wir jedem Nutzer nach Abschluss einer Mitgliedschaft noch einmal alle vertraglichen Daten per Email zu. Dies beinhaltet die AGB und die Belehrung zum Widerrufsrecht.

Wir möchten an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass Sie uns bei Rückfragen immer kostenfrei aus dem Festnetz über unsere Service Hotline erreichen können. Dies ermöglicht eine eine individuelle Beantwortung Ihrer Fragen.

Wir verbleiben mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Dr_Peters (8 Dezember 2010)

*Wirksamkeit der AGB?!*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte das selbe problem wie viele hier im Forum und wollte mal recherchieren was es über diese Seite so gibt und da bin ich hier gelandet. hab mir das mal alles durchgelesen und nochmal angeschaut. ich bin meines zeichens selber anwalt und kenne mich auch mit den für das Internet relevanten Gesetzen ein wenig aus und muss sagen, dass ich vieles was hier geschrieben wird nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann da ich leider zu dem ergebnis komme dass ich das einfach verschlafen habe.

Hab mir die Seite nach erhalt der mahnung nochmal angeschaut und ich kann (leider) nicht feststellen, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein soll. Die AGB werden am Anfang akzeptiert, ich finde die Widerrufsbelehrung und auf die Infs auf der Zahlseite hatte reducal ja schon hingewiesen. Nachdem ich die Mahnung erhalten hatte und mich beschwert hatte, wurde ich zudem auf eine EMail aufmerksam gemacht die mir schickt wurde. die hatte ich übersehen aber leider steht dort ebenfalls nochmal alles drin. 
Ganz ehrlich: für mich sieht das erstmal alles korrekt aus, auch wenn ich gehofft hatte mit den hinweisen hier zu einem anderen schluss zu kommen.

@ reducal: deine punkte sind interessant, aber meiner meinung nach nicht korrekt wenn man sich das BGB anschaut: 

"Übrigens, AGB nicht gelesen sondern nur deren Kenntnisnahme bestätigt zu haben, bedeutet längst noch nicht, dass die AGB auch wirksam in den Vertragsschluss einbezogen sind"

Vgl hierzu BGB §305 (2)

_1.
die andere Vertragspartei ausdrücklich oder, wenn ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis wegen der Art des Vertragsschlusses nur unter unverhältnismäßigen Schwierigkeiten möglich ist, durch deutlich sichtbaren Aushang am Ort des Vertragsschlusses auf sie hinweist und
2.
der anderen Vertragspartei die Möglichkeit verschafft, in zumutbarer Weise, die auch eine für den Verwender erkennbare körperliche Behinderung der anderen Vertragspartei angemessen berücksichtigt, von ihrem Inhalt Kenntnis zu nehmen,
und wenn die andere Vertragspartei mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist._


"Die AGB-Bestätigung erfolgt bereits in dem Moment, wenn das kostenlose Angebot dargestellt wird. AGB in diesem Stadium bestätigen zu lassen, dürfte für deren Wirksamkeit mehr als zweifelhaft sein. Und wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht per eMail zur dauerhaften Speicherung übersendet worden ist, dann kann ein Nutzer jeder Zeit widerrufen, auch dann, wenn der Anbieter bereits mit seiner Leistung (hier dem Eintrag der Accountdaten des Nutzers in die Datenbank) begonnen hat."


Vgl hierzu BGB §305 (3)

_(3) Die Vertragsparteien können für eine bestimmte Art von Rechtsgeschäften die Geltung bestimmter Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen unter Beachtung der in Absatz 2 bezeichneten Erfordernisse im Voraus vereinbaren._


@reducal: ich bin mir wie gesagt auch nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich würde es eher so interpretieren, dass das eben doch rechtens ist! was meinst du? du scheinst dich ja auch auszukennen!? :gruebel:


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Dr_Peters schrieb:


> @reducal: was meinst du?


Also ich bin der Meinung, dass die AGB, deren Bestätigung beim kostenlosen Zugang erhoben wird, nicht in einem kausalen Zusammenhang zu der späteren kostenpflichtigen Vertragsbindung stehen. Der Kunde muss nicht davon ausgehen, dass die AGB wichtig sind, wenn deren Bestätigung ohne Not benötigt wird. Dazu kommt, dass sich Nutzer erst später, womöglich Tage oder Wochen nach der kostenlosen Anmeldung wieder an das Angebot entsinnen - deren eMailaccount läuft wahrscheinlich dann eh schon über. Niemand kann dann aber allen ernstes erwarten, dass man sich noch an irgendwelche AGB erinnert, selbst wenn man sie gelesen hat.

  Was aber überaus überraschend für die Kunden sein dürfte, ist die Tatsache mit dem "beliebtesten Paket" für 1,99 €, dass man innerhalb der 14tägigen Testphase wieder kündigen muss, sonst wird das automatisch zum Tarif "Basic". Wer aber will das wirklich?
  Hinzu kommt, dass "Basic" aber 119,70 € kostet und nicht, wie angeboten 39,90 € pro Monat. Das Paket gibt es nur als 3-Monats-Paket und nicht in der 1-Monats-Variante. Insofern erfolgt hier womöglich eine weitere Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr. Kunden können sich nun durchaus darauf berufen, das bei ihnen ein Irrtum erregt wurde. Der vermeintliche Vertrag ist mithin zumindest schwebend unwirksam, da es womöglich an der einvernehmlichen Willenserklärung mangelt.

  Obendrein kommen wir noch mal auf den Screenshot von zuvor zurück. Ich hänge hier mal eine überarbeitete Version an, die in etwa den Ausschnitt wieder gibt, den man bei einer üblichen Bildschirmauflösung erkennen kann. Da steht nichts von dem Kleingedruckten und den ***, der zu dem *** im nicht sichtbaren Bereich führen könnte, sucht man vergeblich (abgesehen von dem winzigen Kleks vor dem €). Der Kunde hat also keine Veranlassung zu der Annahme, dass er weiter nach unten scrollen soll. Das Kleingedruckte ist somit so platziert, dass es als überraschende Klausel gewertet werden kann, die nicht zwingend zum Angebot gehört.


----------



## Dr_Peters (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

@ reducal: 

"Also ich bin der Meinung, dass die AGB, deren Bestätigung beim kostenlosen Zugang erhoben wird, nicht in einem kausalen Zusammenhang zu der späteren kostenpflichtigen Vertragsbindung stehen. Der Kunde muss nicht davon ausgehen, dass die AGB wichtig sind, wenn deren Bestätigung ohne Not benötigt wird. Dazu kommt, dass sich Nutzer erst später, womöglich Tage oder Wochen nach der kostenlosen Anmeldung wieder an das Angebot entsinnen - deren eMailaccount läuft wahrscheinlich dann eh schon über. Niemand kann dann aber allen ernstes erwarten, dass man sich noch an irgendwelche AGB erinnert, selbst wenn man sie gelesen hat."

Ich verstehe was du meinst aber der Gesetztestext, und der ist ausschlaggebend wenn man die sache an sich betrachtet (vgl BGB 305 (3) ), sagt ja eben schon, dass man solche Vereinbarungen im Voraus treffen kann! Zudem gehen die AGB auch da schon auf die zahlungspflichtige Mitgliedschaft als solche ein. Da man diese als Nutzer akzeptieren muss (siehe BGB 305 (2) ) geht man meiner Meinung nach eben schon diese Verpflichtung ein, zumindest wenn man das Gesetz betrachtet. 
Dein Argument das die AGB, die wirksam akzeptiert wurden, mit der Zeit nicht mehr gültig sind, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn Du dich bei Amazon anmeldest und nen halbes Jahr später was kaufst sind die AGB doch dann auch nicht ungültig oder? auf welcher rechtlichen grundlage sollten AGB mit der Zeit ihre Wirkung verlieren?

"Was aber überaus überraschend für die Kunden sein dürfte, ist die Tatsache mit dem "beliebtesten Paket" für 1,99 €, dass man innerhalb der 14tägigen Testphase wieder kündigen muss, sonst wird das automatisch zum Tarif "Basic". Wer aber will das wirklich?
Hinzu kommt, dass "Basic" aber 119,70 € kostet und nicht, wie angeboten 39,90 € pro Monat. Das Paket gibt es nur als 3-Monats-Paket und nicht in der 1-Monats-Variante. Insofern erfolgt hier womöglich eine weitere Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr. Kunden können sich nun durchaus darauf berufen, das bei ihnen ein Irrtum erregt wurde. Der vermeintliche Vertrag ist mithin zumindest schwebend unwirksam, da es womöglich an der einvernehmlichen Willenserklärung mangelt."

Die Frage "wer will das wirklich" ist hier meiner meinung nach nicht ausschlaggebend. Wenn du das persönlich nicht willst, dann ist das natürlich absolut in ordnung. aber das ändert ja nichts an einer rechtlichen Vereinbarung, oder? wenn sich bei eplus dein 2jahres vertrag nochmal um 2 jahre verlängert, sagst du dann auch: "das wollte ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich"? wenn du es schaffst eplus so davon zu überzeugen dann sag mir auf jeden fall wie!:smile:

was testabos an sich angeht sind die ja jetzt auch nicht unüblich (Zeitung, etc?!), auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage sollte das also überraschend sein? Den seitenhinweis auf die gesamte Abbuchung zu 119,7 in einem Betrag finde ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich missverständlich, dabei von Täuschung zu sprechen finde ich nicht zutreffend. man muss es halt lesen, ja. aber rein von der rechtlichen Grundlage her, steht es erstmal so da. auch wenn man es evtl überliest...was aber wieder nichts am vertrag ändert da man es ja auf jeden fall lesen kann!

"Obendrein kommen wir noch mal auf den Screenshot von zuvor zurück. Ich hänge hier mal eine überarbeitete Version an, die in etwa den Ausschnitt wieder gibt, den man bei einer üblichen Bildschirmauflösung erkennen kann. Da steht nichts von dem Kleingedruckten und den *, der zu dem * im nicht sichtbaren Bereich führen könnte, sucht man vergeblich (abgesehen von dem winzigen Kleks vor dem €). Der Kunde hat also keine Veranlassung zu der Annahme, dass er weiter nach unten scrollen soll. Das Kleingedruckte ist somit so platziert, dass es als überraschende Klausel gewertet werden kann, die nicht zwingend zum Angebot gehört."

ist sicher ein punkt, hier würde ich aber nach deiner definition von "übliche auflösung" fragen, zumal der screenshot da doch sehr "breit" aussieht und eher abgeschnitten wirkt. Du hattest auf der letzten Seite doch schon einen screenshot gepostet, da sah das alles normal aus, bzw. du musstest nicht wirklich weit runterscrollen?! Hab bei mir aber auch nochmal selber geschaut. bin leider kein computerexperte und ich habe jetzt keinen so neuen computer und noch nicht einmal einen großen monitor bei meinen laptop. ich habe die auflösung auch nie geändert weshalb ich vermute das es die standard (übliche?) einstellung ist...trotzdem war der text sichtbar. wenn man natürlich eine alte auflösung hat, dann ist evtl wirklich weit unten. Aber wenn man einen so alten rechner hat, dann ist scrollen auch zumutbar denke ich. dann wirst du ja auf jeder seite scrollen müssen weil man sonst gar nichts sieht.

das kleingedruckte ist meiner ansicht nach also eher im sichtbaren bereich (das ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint aber wenn der mangel eklatant wäre dann wäre er dir vorher aufgefallen und du hättest es thematisiert denke ich?!), die klausel wäre in einem solchen fall nicht überraschend. wer einen sehr alten rechner hat und den text deshalb nicht sieht, dem ist scrollen aber zuzumuten glaube ich. ansonsten könnten ja alle internet nutzer ihre auflösung runterstellen und dann sagen: "das war aber alles nicht im sichtbaren bereich". das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

wenn es nun also im sichtbaren bereich ist, erübrigt sich die Diskussion zum * in meinen augen eigentlich ebenfalls. Aber um das auch noch anzusprechen: das sternchen ist ja nunmal auch noch vorhanden und ich würde argumentieren, dass es zumutbar ist das hier nach dem zugehörigen anderen * zu schauen. auch hier mal die frage: ich sehe jeden tag plakate von handyherstellern, da erkenne ich das sternchen nicht mal wenn ich direkt vorm plakat stehe. vom darauf folgenden kleingedruckten ganz zu schweigen. Die bewegen sich doch auch alle im rechtlichen rahmen oder nicht? ich geb dir recht, dass es schöner wäre wenn immer alles in fetter schrift und grossbuchstaben da stehen würde, aber wenn du nur die rechtlichen grundlagen betrachtest, dann ist das korrekt so. 

das wäre soweit meine meinung dazu, aber evtl findet man nicht immer einen gemeinsamen nenner, muss ja auch nicht sein:smile:

ps: bitte entschuldigt den langen beitrag:-p

grüße
der doc


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Doc, dazu fällt mir nur eins ein

entweder bist Du ein Maulwurf der Gegenseite oder hmmmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn es so klar wäre wie Du uns glauben machen möchtest, *WIESO* klagen die Abofallenanbieter dann nicht und breiten diese dann die sich daraus ergebenden massenweisen Urteile nicht aus?

Zu Deinem Vortrag im Einzelnen unabhängig vom Rest - wieso ist eine Vertragspartei verpflichtet sich in der Presse über diverse Geschäftsmodelle zu informieren ...


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> Doc, dazu fällt mir nur eins ein entweder bist Du ein Maulwurf der Gegenseite oder hmmmmmmm


Aber  wer wird denn gleich schwarzmalen? Er schreibt doch selbst:  





Dr_Peters schrieb:


> ...hatte das selbe problem wie viele hier im  Forum


 
 Es war klar, dass hier jemand auftauchen wird, der das Problem für den  Anbieter zu klären versuchen wird. Womöglich ist er der hier, den  Rüdiger meinte: 





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ... da raucht momentan mindestens ein Köpfchen.



@ Dr_Peters, mit ihren Ausführungen haben sie sich leider selbst  disqualifiziert. Für was steht "Dr" eigentlich, für Dragon oder  Draufgänger oder...? Wem wollen sie hier imponieren? Den kleinen kleinen  Anfängervorteil aus ihrem ersten Beitrag haben sie zumindest bei mir  verspielt. Mit ihrem Posting zuvor beziehen sie ganz klar die Position  des Anbieters und vertreten übliche Argumente, wie sie von derartigen  Anbietern vorgebracht werden. Das Wörtchen "Irrtum" kommt demnach auch  bei ihnen gar nicht vor. Ein Irrtum ist es aber, in dem sie sich  bewegen, wenn sie meinen, dass man sich weiter mit ihnen unterhalten  müsste.

Gelegentlich geben wir hier gern kostenlos und unverbindlich Nachhilfe für Anbieter, in der Hoffnung, damit für Verbraucher mehr Transparenz bei solchen Angeboten produzieren zu können. Ich habe sogar schon überlegt, Jadorra ein Beraterangebot zu unterbreiten. Doch von all dem nehme ich nun doch  lieber Abstand, da hier das Spiel überreizt wurde.

Zur Erinnerung:





Reducal schrieb:


> ....hier wird mal wieder prächtig geschwindelt.


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber  wer wird denn gleich schwarzmalen? Er schreibt doch selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht meint er daß viele Anbieter im (oder besser *MIT*) dem Forum haben ...

Und zum "Dr" fällt mir noch einer ein ...
"Warum wollen Sie Ihren Sohn Drafi Philip nennen?"
"Dann kann er auf seine Visitenkarte später Dr.Phil. schreiben!"


----------



## Floboy92 (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

hallo ich bins nochmal^^

so langsam weiß ich nich mehr genau was ich machen soll...sollte ich wie bis jetzt abwarten und nix machen oder wie? 

danke^^


----------



## Goblin (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> sollte ich wie bis jetzt abwarten und nix machen oder wie


 
Keine Ahnung wie oft das hier schon erwähnt wurde,persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten. Wer nichts macht,kann auch nichts Falsches machen
Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut. Wer eine Gerichtsfeste Vorderung hat macht nicht so ein Affentheater sondern klagt
Hippo hat es ja hier unten auf humorvolle Weise erklärt


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Mensch Flo, das was mit Dir grad passiert ist genau das was manche relativ neue User hier erreichen wollen.

Nach wie vor gilt, wenn die Abomafia nur den Hauch einer Chance sähe über Gerichte an die Kohle zu kommen, glaubst Du daß die sich dann hier im Forum mit uns abgeben würden?

Dann gäbe es ganz normal wie es bei ordentlichen Kaufleuten üblich ist

a) die Rechnung
b) die 1. Mahnung
c) die 2. Mahnung
d) vielleicht noch die 3. Mahnung
und ab da kommt dann 
e) der echte Mahnbescheid und ggf das
f) Gerichtsverfahren

Aber keine dutzende Mahnpupse.

Nur - warum passiert das nicht bei der Abomafia?
Weil die genau wissen daß sie vor Gericht keine Chance haben.
Also laß Dich nicht verrückt machen. Ich habs jetzt schon ein paar mal geschrieben, bei einer Bekannten läuft das jetzt fast 4 Jahre, die Rechnung wäre, wenn sie denn rechtens gewesen wäre schon lange verjährt.
Aber es geht weiter wie hier beschrieben.
Nur müßte man es um den vatikanischen Aboabgesandten und den Inkassobeauftragten des Neunschwänzigen erweitern. Möglicherweise auch noch um das Lynchkommando aus Tumbstone zum Teeren und Federn.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... wonach ihr selbst unter Art. 12 schreibt:
> 
> 
> > Gerichtsstand ist Bukarest, Rumänien


Wenigstens das ist nun geändert in





> (2) Erfüllungsort und ausschließlicher Gerichtsstand ist, soweit  gesetzlich zulässig, Diekirch, Luxemburg.


Erfüllungsort ist übrigens dort, wo die Leistung erbracht wird nun nicht dort, von wo aus der Anbieter anonymisiert agiert. Allenfalls könnte man hier noch Berlin in Betracht ziehen, da dort die Serverkultur für flirtfair.de angebunden ist. Nutzt aber nach gängiger Rechtsprechung auch nichts, da das Angebot ja beim Nutzer aufschlägt und das ist wahrscheinlich immer dort, wo der Kundes das Internet verwendet und sich angemeldet hat.


----------



## Dr_Peters (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo,

muss euch leider enttäuchen, ich schreibe in eigenem Interesse (die antwort hattet ihr jetzt aber wahrscheinlich auch erwartet oder?). das die einzige schlussfolgerung aus dem aufzeigen von gegenargumenten ist, dass man ein "maulwurf" sein soll...ich weiss nicht...schade eigentlich das so gedacht wird, aber ok. so scheint das wohl in vielen foren zu sein, musste ich mir vor einiger zeit auch schonmal woanders anhören...vllt liegts ja auch an mir...:smile:

grüße
der doc


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo doc,
dann gib uns doch mal Deine Einschätzung zum Besten, warum die Abomafia die Forderungen nicht gerichtlich geltend macht wenn doch Deiner Ansicht nach die angeblich entstandenen Verträge doch rechtssicher sind weil sie die gesetzlichen Anforderungen nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz oder wie das Teil heißt erfüllen


----------



## Teleton (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Dr_Peters schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss euch leider enttäuchen, ich schreibe in eigenem Interesse (die antwort hattet ihr jetzt aber wahrscheinlich auch erwartet oder?). das die einzige schlussfolgerung aus dem aufzeigen von gegenargumenten ist, dass man ein "maulwurf" sein soll...ich weiss nicht...schade eigentlich das so gedacht wird, aber ok. so scheint das wohl in vielen foren zu sein, musste ich mir vor einiger zeit auch schonmal woanders anhören...vllt liegts ja auch an mir...:smile:
> 
> ...


Das liegt einfach daran, dass nur selten Betroffene auf die Idee kommen die Position der Anbieterseite zu vertreten während Maulwürfe immer wieder mal erscheinen.

Ich halte Deine Grundannahme für falsch. Du schreibst:





> Die Frage "wer will das wirklich" ist hier meiner meinung nach nicht ausschlaggebend. Wenn du das persönlich nicht willst, dann ist das natürlich absolut in ordnung. aber das ändert ja nichts an einer rechtlichen Vereinbarung, oder?


Wir sind uns sicherlich einig, dass Verträge durch zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen zustande kommen. Die Frage ist daher, darf der Anbieter das Ausfüllen seines Formulares als Angebot zu seinen eigenen Bedingungen verstehen? Ausgangspunkt ist dabei der objektive Empfängerhorizont. Hier wird dann meist darauf abgestellt, ob die Kostenpflichtigkeit bei sorgfältigen Lesen erkennbar war. M.E. falsch, Maßstab ist der Empfängerhorizont eines redlichen Kaufmanns. Würde ein redlicher Kaufmann tatsächlich auf die Idee kommen "Mensch der Formularausfüller will echt einen Vertrag zu meinen Bedingungen haben". Sicherlich nicht wenn ein erheblicher Teil der Kundschaft die Kostenpflichtigkeit gar nicht erkennt und sich auch nur die "Blindfische" anmelden. Dann kann der Betreiber auch kein schutzwürdiges Vertrauen "Die wollen das doch " entwickeln. Es kommt daher m.E. kein Vertrag zustande.






BTW OT


> wenn sich bei eplus dein 2jahres vertrag nochmal um 2 jahre verlängert, sagst du dann auch: "das wollte ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich"? wenn du es schaffst eplus so davon zu überzeugen dann sag mir auf jeden fall wie!


Das ist einfach, man verweist auf §309 Ziffer 9 Buchstabe b BGB 


> ....ist in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unwirksam...bei einem Vertragsverhältnis, das die regelmäßige Lieferung von Waren oder die regelmäßige Erbringung von Dienst- oder Werkleistungen durch den Verwender zum Gegenstand hat,
> a) .....
> b) 	eine den anderen Vertragsteil bindende stillschweigende Verlängerung des Vertragsverhältnisses um jeweils mehr als ein Jahr .......


----------



## fengshui (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

also ich habe das hier alles mit sehr viel interesse verfolgt und finde man sollte es so machen wie "sweeny" und der "Schnapsbrenner" es machen. schickt einfach die mails und jeder kann sie nachlesen. es ist wirklich immer das gleiche! :wall: 
glaubt mir. das einzige was euch was kostet sind eure nerven. MEHR NICHT 
es wird sich nach einiger zeit herausstellen, dass ihr die 1. mahnung bekommt, dann die 2. und so fort. nehmt sie wirklich und vergesst sie. IRGENDWANN kann!!! es sein, dass ihr ein Mahnschreiben von der Gerichtsstelle erhaltet. 
das ist ein legitimes (und für die gegenseite kostenpflichtiges :-D) mittel um die zahlung einzufordern. HIER IST ES NUR WICHTIG, DEN FREIUMSCHLAG NICHT WEGZUWERFEN und in dem Schreiben an der stelle ein X zu machen, wo steht, dass ich dem ganzen !!!! unfug widerspreche. DANN !!! erhaltet ihr wieder eine nachricht, dass die gegenseite euren widerspruch erhalten hat und sie verlangt!!! :scherzkeks: von euch, euch zu dem sachverhalt zu erklären, damit sie dann mit diesem wissen (OHHHH SO DOOF IST DOCH WOHL DANN KEINER MEHR VON EUCH) klagen können. und dann ist plötzlich:
SCHLUSS
​


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



fengshui schrieb:


> also ich habe das hier alles mit sehr viel interesse verfolgt und finde man sollte es so machen wie "sweeny" und der "Schnapsbrenner" es machen. schickt einfach die mails und jeder kann sie nachlesen. es ist wirklich immer das gleiche! :wall:



Und Du glaubst das hilft 

Die einen lesen den Thread und schreiben dann erleichtert als Rückmeldung ihren Post und was sie tun werden, nämlich nicht zahlen.
Die brauchen das garantiert nicht daß alle Mahnschreiben von jedem eingestellt werden.

Und dann sind da noch die anderen, die lesen nicht mal die letzte Seite des Threads und realisieren nicht mal daß alle Fragen die sie haben schon 1-2 Posts vorher beantwortet wurden.
Die lesen das eh nicht


----------



## Goblin (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> IRGENDWANN kann!!! es sein, dass ihr ein Mahnschreiben von der Gerichtsstelle erhaltet


 
Gerichte verschicken keine Mahnschreiben



> HIER IST ES NUR WICHTIG, DEN FREIUMSCHLAG NICHT WEGZUWERFEN


 
Was fürn Freiumschlag ??



> es ist wirklich immer das gleiche


 
Genau,und darum ist es unsinnig den Schrott hier ständig rein zu kopieren



> dass die gegenseite euren widerspruch erhalten hat und sie verlangt!!! :scherzkeks: von euch, euch zu dem sachverhalt zu erklären


 
Das zeigt wohl dass die absolut nichts in der Hand haben


----------



## fengshui (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

ok, ok, ok, nun kommen wir mal wieder alle runter. was wir hier wollen, ist doch eingentlich jedem klar: dem anderen helfen. :smile: 



Goblin schrieb:


> Gerichte verschicken keine Mahnschreiben


 
jaaaaaa kann man so sagen, was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass du iregendwann eine (wahr es ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG) von einer OFFIZIELLEN STELLE bekommst. 



> Was fürn Freiumschlag ??


den senden sie dir mit. damit sie sicher gehen können, dass du auch antworten kannst, selbst wenn du hartz4 empfänger bist!



> Genau,und darum ist es unsinnig den Schrott hier ständig rein zu kopieren


da hast du wahr :scherzkeks: ich dachte ja auch an den schriftwechsel von EINEM aber den komplett und auf die ersten seiten, da viele ja nicht den nerv haben sich durch nunmehr fast 22 seiten zu lesen.



> Das zeigt wohl dass die absolut nichts in der Hand haben


richtig beobachtet :sun:


----------



## Niclas (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



fengshui schrieb:


> was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass du iregendwann eine (wahr es ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG) von einer OFFIZIELLEN STELLE bekommst.


Was für eine "offizielle" Stelle soll das sein?


----------



## fengshui (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Niclas schrieb:


> Was für eine "offizielle" Stelle soll das sein?



na da schaust du doch einfach mal hier :wall:

*Mahnverfahren*

 			 			 			 				 				aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
 				 				 				 				 																 				 					Wechseln zu: Navigation, 					Suche 
 				 								 				Das *Mahnverfahren* (amtlich _gerichtliches Mahnverfahren_) ist ein Gerichtsverfahren, das in Deutschland der vereinfachten Durchsetzung von Geldforderungen dient. Es ist in §§ 688 ff. ZPO geregelt und nicht zu verwechseln mit außergerichtlichen Mahnungen durch Unternehmen, Rechtsanwälte oder Inkassobüros. Der Anspruch darf auch nicht von einer Gegenleistung abhängig sein, die noch nicht erbracht wurde (§ 688 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 ZPO). Für Forderungen aus Verbraucherdarlehensverträgen gelten weitere Voraussetzungen (§ 688 Abs. 2 Nr. 1, § 691 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 ZPO).
 Das Mahnverfahren ermöglicht die Vollstreckung einer Geldforderung ohne Klageerhebung, also auch ohne Urteil. Das Verfahren wird von einem Rechtspfleger oder sogar voll automatisiert durchgeführt, ohne dass geprüft wird, ob dem Antragsteller  der Zahlungsanspruch tatsächlich zusteht. Das Mahnverfahren ist damit  eine schnelle und kostensparende Alternative zum gewöhnlichen Zivilprozess,  die sich besonders für Ansprüche eignet, über die kein Streit besteht.  Ziel des Verfahrens ist zunächst, einen Schuldner zur Zahlung zu  bewegen. Am Ende des Mahnverfahrens steht jedoch der  Vollstreckungsbescheid. Das ist ein Vollstreckungstitel, mit dem der Gläubiger seine Geldforderung vollstrecken kann (§ 794 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 ZPO).


----------



## Goblin (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hörst Du bitte auf Panik zu verbreiten. Solche Beiträge verunsichern mehr als sie helfen

Selbst wenn sie klagen,was zu 99.99999 % nicht passieren wird,kann man sich immer noch wehren. Auch einem Vollstreckungsbescheid kann man widersprechen. Dann wäre die Gegenseite wieder drann


----------



## Niclas (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



fengshui schrieb:


> na da schaust du doch einfach mal hier :wall:



ach das meinst du    das ist natürlich hier völlig unbekannt 

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>>  Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## zeerfire (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

hatte im dezember auch eine inkassomahnung erhalten.

habe dann nach TFFF und den üblichen einwendungen - dank dieses forums :-p - nix mehr gehört vom inkasso.

wie ist es bei euch weitergegangen? haben sich FLIRTFAIR irgendwo gewagt, das ganze tatsächlich vor gericht zu bringen um sich dabei den :wall:?


----------



## Goblin (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> wie ist es bei euch weitergegangen


Wahrscheinlich so
Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Simonn (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hi. also ich habe jetzt das geld vom 26.10 und vom 28.01 wiederbekommen und habe heute mal meine emails gecheckt und gesehen das ich von flirtfair eine mail erhalten habe mit dem betreff " 1. Mahnung " und da stand dann sowas drin wie das ich mich gemäß irgendwelchen paragraphen im verzug mit meiner zahlung befinde und das ein mahnverfahren durch deren rechtsanwälte in gang gesetzt wird. wie genau soll ich darauf reagieren ?


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Simonn schrieb:


> wie genau soll ich darauf reagieren ?


Das darf dir in einem Internetforum nicht beantwortet werden, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung ist.





Simonn schrieb:


> flirtfair


Hier biste aber im Thread zu flirt-fever.de. Zum unfairen flirtfair geht hier lang: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61054-kuendigung-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de.html

(DF Mod-Aktion: Hab das mal rumgeschoben in den richtigen Thread)


----------



## Simonn (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

hi, ich habe mal eine frage und zwar habe ich den ungewollten premium account bei flirtfait jetzt gekündigt, allerdings direkt über deren seite. da gibt es eine option mit der man seine premium - mitgliedschaft kündigen kann. allerdings läuft diese jetzt noch bis zum 27.04.11. am ende dieser zeit wird flirtfair wohl noch einmal den betrag von 119,70€ abbuchen und dann bin ich wohl kein premium - user mehr und hoffe meinen account dann dort endgültig löschen zu können. allerdings habe ich die ersten beiden abbuchungen stornieren können also werde ich das bei der nächsten auch so machen. meine frage ist nur, reicht es die angebliche premium - mitgliedschaft so zu kündigen wie ich es geschildert habe oder sollte ich das besser noch per brief tätigen ? ich bin mir da unsicher, denn wieso sollte ich etwas kündigen wollen dem ich garnicht zugestimmt habe ?


----------



## Goblin (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



> meine frage ist nur, reicht es die angebliche premium - mitgliedschaft so zu kündigen wie ich es geschildert habe oder sollte ich das besser noch per brief tätigen ? ich bin mir da unsicher, denn wieso sollte ich etwas kündigen wollen dem ich garnicht zugestimmt habe


Du hast Dir die Frage selbst beantwortet


----------



## derChristian (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Bin in der gleichen Situation. Den Beitrag hab ich zurück buchen lassen.
Heute kam ein Mahnschreiben von einem Hamburger Rechtsanwalt.

"... Ich weise Sie an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass ich bereits von meiner Mandantin dem dem Betreiber des Portal damit beauftragt bin nach Ablauf der Zahlfrist umgehend weitere Maßnahmen zu ergreifen."

Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten??


----------



## Goblin (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von den anderen in diesem Thread. Einfach die anderen Beiträge lesen


----------



## Sanane (16 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hi!

I want help!!!

This internet page (flirtfair) :SSSS I hate them....

They sent me i must pay money to them. They tryed take money my credit cart. But they cound't take and later they sent to me. I must pay money. But i don't want pay any money to them. 

What i must do?

1) I dind't give to them my name and surename.
2) First time i tryed test packet for 14 dag but later i forget delete and they did automatic take money. But this isn't work because my credit cart don't write my name and this is a present card. When this money finish in this card. Then peoples kan shoot.
3) I didn't give my home adress.

Only They know my ip adress and they say they will send law.

Must i pay or not to them????

And i live in Sweden and i searced in internet and i found this page. 

Please help me!!!!!!!

What is they???? is they serious? and send thet anything to me?

Thank you!


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

As far as I understand, Swedish ISPs do not store logdata for IPs any more.
heise online - Schwedische Provider speichern keine IP-Daten mehr

So - anyway, flirtfair can wipe their asses with a printout of your IP-adress. 

And anyway, the procedure would be so complicated that in my opinion it is very much unlikely that they will enforce that. They would have to sue you in Sweden under Swedish consumer law which is by far not bad, maybe even better than in Germany. Even in Germany I have never heard of any case where they filed suit to court. Because there are many, many doubts that a valid contract was established at all.

Don't be afraid. If you do not pay and do not react, you will just keep your money, and after some dumb mails there will be silence.


----------



## Sanane (16 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> As far as I understand, Swedish ISPs do not store logdata for IPs any more.





Antiscammer schrieb:


> heise online - Schwedische Provider speichern keine IP-Daten mehr
> 
> So - anyway, flirtfair can wipe their asses with a printout of your IP-adress.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you very much for help Antiscammer. I am little happy now.

 First they sent me. I must pay 957 Sek. until 1 Mars and i didn't pay and yesterday they sent again a e-mail and they say I must pay 200 sek more and That is for information. 200+957=1157 Sek. until 19 Mars. Later they say if i buy new a basicpaket then they will not do anyting. Ohh! By the way.. And they say we give you last a chans. If i pay them int. page med credit card then i will not pay 200 sek extra. I think They try afraid people. How they kan get money.

 If not they will start law (Sweden Inkasso). I mean They don't know my name, Adress, Credit Card, Only they have a my ip adress. I am not Terorist or murder  If my internet company give that for that then. Very much Hucker, cheat can do very much things. 

 And this is very big a lesson for me )


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

That is a typical rip-off-scheme which is very common in Germany. They will try to frighten and harrass you, although their rights are comparable to those of your neighbour's pinscher barking behind the fence.

If you talk to the pinscher, it will go on barking. If you do not react, it will stop after some time because it will get bored or its voice will get croaky. Do not care, that is always the best you can do with that kind of rip-off-scheme.


----------



## Sanane (16 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> That is a typical rip-off-scheme which is very common in Germany. They will try to frighten and harrass you, although their rights are comparable to those of your neighbour's pinscher barking behind the fence.
> 
> If you talk to the pinscher, it will go on barking. If you do not react, it will stop after some time because it will get bored or its voice will get croaky. Do not care, that is always the best you can do with that kind of rip-off-scheme.


 
I understand. I will not answer anyting  Maybe i must delete my e-mail adress. If i don't read i will not have stress 

Really! Thank you so much Antiscammer.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Sanane schrieb:


> Maybe i must delete my e-mail adress.



Every e-mail-account has a spamfilter. Just go and add the senders adress as a spam sender with a new filter rule (normally it is already sufficient if you mark such a mail once as "spam"...), and then all their fuzz will go directly to the junk folder. Noone can force you to read and take any notice of their bullshit.


----------



## Sanane (16 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Every e-mail-account has a spamfilter. Just go and add the senders adress as a spam sender with a new filter rule (normally it is already sufficient if you mark such a mail once as "spam"...), and then all their fuzz will go directly to the junk folder. Noone can force you to read and take any notice of their bullshit.


 
I did now


----------



## Sweeney (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

heute kam eine neue mahnung


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Jetzt hätte ich fast gesagt: "Na und?"
Laß den Mahnfuzzi doch kläffen





Triangelus kalletalus ? Antispam Wiki

Mehr passiert sicher nicht.
Die versuchen halt noch nachzuernten


----------



## eisvogel_1966 (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*

Hallo ihr Fragenden...
also auch ich bin mal in diesem Chat gewesen bis heute obwohl mein Probeabo noch bis 06.06.2011 laufen sollte. Wen es interessiert wie ich hier rauskam der kann gern weiterlesen. Zudem sei gesagt ich bin nicht von Jadora und hoffe dass das auch deutlich wird. Zumindest habe ich mich ziemlich verrückt machen lassen von einigen hier weshalb ich schreiben möchte wie ich rauskam: Also ein Fax vor Ablauf mit dem möglichst vollständigen Text zu wann man kündigen möchte, die Kundennummer und alls wie es in den AGB steht funktioniert problemlos. Dann noch ein Fax mit der Bitte das Profil sofort zu löschen und den Entzug der Einzugsermächtigung. Wer glaubt eine Rückbuchung löst das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach falsch beraten. Das ist nur ein Vorgang ohne rechtliche Kraft. Nun ich möchte auch garnicht erst in Streit geraten weshalb ich hierzu nichts sagen kann wie es da weitergeht. Ich richte mich an alle die sofort nach der Anmeldung schnell wieder rausmöchten. 
Je näher ihr an den letzten Tag kommt umso enger wird es natürlich.
Mein Tip: Glaubt nicht an die vielen geilen Frauen, es sind von den Hübschen fast alles Bezahlbare und die nicht so Hübschen ....naja, irgendwo findet sich immer was. Hey, mal ganz ehrlich, 1% der schönen Frauen ist sogar so blöd sich hier was zu angeln. Wenn die nicht in kostenlosen Chats zum vö....... kommt, dann ist sie halt eine die die Notgeilen hier verarscht.

Also faxt rechtzeitig, ruft oft freundlich aber bestimmt an und haltet euch an die Regeln. Denkt bei allem was ihr tut auch mal an das Ende und spätestens dann geht ihr so etwas garnicht erst ein.
Wer Infos benötigt kann mir an [modedit - keine Mailaddis veröffentlichen] schreiben....ich schicke euch gern meinen Kündigungstext.

P.S. Über Web de gibts ein kostenloses Onlinefax (faxen selbst kostet natürlich was) und dort werden elekrtonische Faxe gespeichert.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



eisvogel_1966 schrieb:


> ... Wer glaubt eine Rückbuchung löst das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach falsch beraten. Das ist nur ein Vorgang ohne rechtliche Kraft...



Aha ...
Aber man hat erstmal sein Geld wieder ... 




eisvogel_1966 schrieb:


> ... Nun ich möchte auch garnicht erst in Streit geraten weshalb ich hierzu nichts sagen kann wie es da weitergeht. Ich richte mich an alle die sofort nach der Anmeldung schnell wieder rausmöchten....



Das an sich wäre ja löblich...


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> Aber man hat erstmal sein Geld wieder ...


...und wers Geld hat, hat zumeist das Sagen!


----------



## rene_a87 (26 Juni 2011)

hallo Freunde =D

war auch zu dumm, nur noch dümmer^^

habe es nicht pünktlich hinbekommen das Fax zuverschicken

dennoch was ich sagen wollte
Hier kommt kein Vertrag zu stande!

Dafür ist eine ordnungsmäßige Rechnung notwendig undmuss die Rechtsbelehrung noch einmal schriftlich erfolgen, es reicht nicht das die in den AGBs steht
dann scheinen die AGBs widersprüchlich zu sei

und, die Aufwertung des Testabos auf eine Premiummitgliedschaft ohne Zustimmung ist auch nichtig
schweigen als Zustimmung gilt nur für Kaufleute


----------



## Hippo (26 Juni 2011)

rene_a87 schrieb:


> ...dennoch was ich sagen wollte
> Hier kommt kein Vertrag zu stande! ...



Gott sei Dank daß uns das mal einer erklärt 
Was hätten wir nur ohne Dich gemacht?

Mal im Ernst - gelesen hast Du hier im Forum nicht und die Suchmaschine zum Thema Flirt-Fever hast Du auch nicht bemüht ...
Der Laden ist uns hier schon seit Jahren bekannt und die Rechtslage zu Abofallen auch.

Guggst Du da >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/23504/?q=flirtfever&t=post&o=date&g=1


----------



## Bento (26 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank daß uns das mal einer erklärt
> Was hätten wir nur ohne Dich gemacht?
> Der Laden ist uns hier schon seit Jahren bekannt und die Rechtslage zu Abofallen auch.


 Hey Hippo, ich versteh deinen Unmut nicht. Ich finde es gut, dass endlich mal jemand hier bestätigt, dass die Anwälte die bisher hier im Forum geschrieben hatten, Recht haben


----------



## Hippo (26 Juni 2011)

Na wenn er das hätte bestätigen wollen hätte er es wohl anders geschrieben ...
... und Unmut sieht anders aus 

Tante Edit sagt mir grade daß ich oben den falschen Suchling gepostet habe :-(
Hier der richtige: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/23552/?q=FlirtFair&t=post&o=date&g=1


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2011)

Geht hier nimmer, ich arbeite aber dran...


----------



## davehe (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe mich spaßes halber mal bei flirtfair.de angemeldet (warum weiß ich eigentlich nicht) und ein Probeaccount für 1,99€ erstellt. Nun bin ich plötzlich in ein Abo gelandet... Ich habe ein wenig gegooglet und gelesen, dass man die Mahnungen/E-Mails ignorieren soll und schnellst möglichst den Account kündigen soll. Ich habe daraufhin ein Kündigungsschreiben per Post hingeschickt. Daraufhin habe ich weitere Mahnungen bekommen und habe soeben eine Inkassomahnung erhalten?? Was sollte ich jetzt am besten tun?? Zahlen??

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (11 Juli 2011)

davehe schrieb:


> ... Was sollte ich jetzt am besten tun?? Zahlen??



Den Thread >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kündigung-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de.31155/   lesen 
Du bist nämlich nicht der erste dem das passiert ist ...
Deinen Post verschiebe ich auch gleich dorthin


----------



## pascal (12 Juli 2011)

hallo ich möchte so schnell es geht ber Post das Test-Abo Kündigen mit den notwendigen sachen.. nur habe ich keine rechnungsnummer??? und auch noch keine bekommen?.. was nun? =(


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

Was wissen die von Dir?
Vollen Namen? Kontonummer? Adresse?


----------



## pascal (12 Juli 2011)

Vollen Namen.. Kontonummer.. Adresse... hab richtig Angst um ehrlich zu sein.. ich hab keine Ahung was ich mir dabei gedacht habe...


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

> ich hab keine Ahung was ich mir dabei gedacht habe...


DAS eruiere ich jetzt mal lieber nicht öffentlich ... 

Wenn die eh alles von Dir haben schickst Du am sichersten einen Einschreibebrief.
Und mit dem Namen sollten die das zuordnen können.
Bist Du noch in der Widerrufsfrist?


----------



## pascal (12 Juli 2011)

oder gibt es kosteloser Fax?... habe das heute gemacht, dann kam mir alles komisch vor.. und sofort nachgeschaut und überall lese ich nur noch das man da kaum raus kommt und einem viel Geld abgezockt würd.. *binn noch Schüler* *hust*


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

Du wenn ich EInschreiben sage meine ich Einschreiben. Die 1,99 für das Testabo wolltest Du auch latzen ...
Wie alt bist Du?


----------



## pascal (12 Juli 2011)

das Einschreiben an : Flirtcafe Online GmbH, Kaiser-Wilhelm-Ring 27-29, 50672 Köln ?... 17 Jahre, ich danke dir für die Hilfe.


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

Wat nu?
Flirt FAIR
Flirt CAFE
Flirt FEVER oder?

Wenn Du 17 bist ist der Passus da sehr interessant. Ein Dauerschuldverhältnis gehört nämlich zu den Vertragsarten die solange schwebend unwirksam sind bis sie von den Eltern genehmigt werden.

>>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschäftsfähigkeit_(Deutschland)#Beschr.C3.A4nkte_Gesch.C3.A4ftsf.C3.A4higkeit

>>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...etrugsanzeige-090620/?sword_list[0]=schwebend

>>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/newsdetails/urteil-minderjaehrige-muessen-abonnement-im-internet-nicht-zahlen-090309/?tx_ttnews[pointer]=3&sword_list[0]=schwebend

Weißt Du welchen Text meine Mutter über ihrem Schreibtisch hängen hatte?
"Warum können uns die großen Probleme des Lebens nicht begegnen solange wir NOCH 17 sind und ALLES wissen ..."


----------



## pascal (12 Juli 2011)

Flirtcafe sry.. da muss man ja nicht 18 sein um sich anmelden zu können, und habe mir auch nix dabei gedacht als ich meine Kontodaten angegeben habe für das 2 euro 14 tage Test-Abo.. was bedeutet das jetzt für mich? Kündigen muss ich das ja nun trozdem oder?


----------



## Goblin (12 Juli 2011)

Hast Du die Links und den Beitrag von Hippo überhaupt gelesen ? Man muss 18 sein um selbstständig Verträge abschließen zu können

Anmelden könnte sich da auch theroretisch meine Katze,wenn sie denn lesen könnte


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

Ist egal, unter 18 brauchts die Erlaubnis der Eltern.
Lies Dir mal den Thread durch, das kann ich Dir jetzt nicht ersparen. Weitere Info wäre jetzt dannn nämlich unerlaubte (individuelle) Rechtsberatung die Rechtsanwälten und Verbraucherzentralen vorbehalten ist. Es brennt Dir aber nichts an weil der Vertrag schwebend unwirksam ist. Kannst also auch langsam lesen 
Was ich Dir noch raten darf ist Dein Konto im Auge zu behalten und eine Belastung ggf sofort zurückbuchen zu lassen.


----------



## pascal (12 Juli 2011)

ich lese das man die Kündigung *Schriftlich* machen muss, kann ich nicht alles mit dem PC schreiben, drucken und unterschreiben?


----------



## Goblin (12 Juli 2011)

Ja,kannst Du

Hier mal die AGB



> Sofern der Kunde zwischen 14 und 18 Jahren alt ist, kommt dieser Vertrag nur mit Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter des Kunden zustande. Der minderjährige Kunde versichert, dass seine gesetzlichen Vertreter dem Vertragsschluss zugestimmt haben


----------



## pascal (12 Juli 2011)

achso, das heißt ich muss keine Kündigung schreiben, habe einwenig nachgelesen... aber was ist jetzt mit dem Test-Abo ich mein ich kann da ja alles jetzt machen also läuft es doch?


----------



## pascal (12 Juli 2011)

puuh ... also doch.. tut mir leid hatte sowas noch nie binn einwenig durcheinander


----------



## pascal (12 Juli 2011)

habe nun eine Kündigung geschrieben, werde die morgen sofort zu Post bringen und per Einschreiben verschicken. hoffe das es dann vorbei ist..


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

Keine Kündigung - einen Widerruf!
Und ab da Funkstille - wenn was kommt - erst fragen dann handeln
Der Satz


> ... *Der minderjährige Kunde versichert, dass seine gesetzlichen Vertreter dem Vertragsschluss zugestimmt haben*


 hat genausoviel juristischen Nährwert wie die Tafel "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder" an Baustellenzäunen.
Wenn Du bis 18 keinen Vertrag schließen kannst dann kannst Du auch keine AGB rechtsverbindlich anerkennen!


----------



## anjalo (26 Juli 2011)

Leider bin ich auch in die Abofalle getappt und soll nun nach 2. Mahnung (die erste Mahnung ist komischerweise im Spam-Ordner gelandet ?) 124,70 € bezahlen. Allerdings habe ich keine Bestätungsmail bekommen (auch nicht im Spam Ordner), dass mein 14-tägiges Probeabo in ein Premiumabo gelaufen ist. Ist dadurch diese Forderung überhaupt rechtens ?


----------



## Goblin (26 Juli 2011)

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juli 2011)

anjalo schrieb:


> (die erste Mahnung ist komischerweise im Spam-Ordner gelandet ?)


Wieso komisch? Dein Spamfilter arbeitet einwandfrei.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Juli 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wieso komisch? Dein Spamfilter arbeitet einwandfrei.


Naja nicht ganz, die zweite Mahnung ist ja durchgekommen


----------



## davehe (11 August 2011)

Hi,

ich hatte mich auch mal bei flirtfair.de angemeldet und bin auch in diese "Abofalle" raingefallen, nun hatte ich meinen Account dort schriftlich gekündigt und hab fleißig Mahnungen bekommen. U.a. dann auch von atriga, zuerst per E-Mail und dann per Post (zum Schluss in einem roten Umschlag uiui  ). Die Mahnungen habe ich ignoriert.

Heute hat die atriga GmbH dann hier angerufen, ich selber bin nicht rangegangen weil ich nicht da war, sondern mein Vater. Die Person am Telefon hat den Firmennamen nicht genannt, sondern nur seinen Namen und das Aktenzeichen, worüber mein Name und die Foderung läuft, sowie dass es aus Datenschutz-technischen Gründen nicht möglich sei nähere Auskunft zu geben - es würde sich nur um ein Inkassounternehmen handeln. Die Person meinte, dass ich doch gern mal zurückrufen sollte. Nun hatte ich nach der Telefonnummer gegooglet und habe gesehen das es sich um die atriga GmbH handelt.

Sollte ich da zurückrufen oder auch die Anrufe fleißig ignorieren und nicht rangehen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2011)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Das gleiche gilt für Telefonate!
Du hast da schneller eine juristisch brisante Formulierung von Dir gegeben als Dir lieb sein kann. Und dann könnte es sein daß Du nur aufgrund dieser Formulierung den Ärger multiplizierst.
Und wenn sie nochmal anrufen könntest Du Dir eher eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung gegen diese Firma überlegen ...


----------



## Goblin (11 August 2011)

> Sollte ich da zurückrufen



Warum solltest Du ? Man ruft NIEMALS bei Inkassoklitschen an. Viele haben sich durch ihre unüberlegte Geschwätzigkeit selber reingeritten. Man kann am Telefon nicht beweisen was besprochen wurde

Wer nichts sagt,kann nichts falsches sagen


----------



## davehe (11 August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, also werde ich weiterhin gar nichts machen und auch die Anrufe ignorieren.


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2011)

davehe schrieb:


> ... und auch die Anrufe ignorieren.



Guter Plan !


----------



## BenTigger (11 August 2011)

davehe schrieb:


> und auch die Anrufe ignorieren.



Ich habe mir bei einem dieser Anrufspammern immer erlaubt, erst "WAS?" zu fragen und dann ne Minute lang laut in den Hörer gelacht mit der Schlußbemerkung, "Geiler Witz, lange nicht so gut gelacht" und dann aufgelegt. Nach dem 4ten Anruf haben die aufgegeben und sich bisher nicht wieder gemeldet.(etwas über 3 Jahre her )


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2011)

Da gibts noch was ...
... Du weißt doch was ein Drumsalute ist ...
Und sowas hab´ ich auf dem Handy - dauert so 4 min etwa - das hat noch kein CCA überstanden ...

[edit: Link eingefügt]


----------



## davehe (11 August 2011)

haha danke für die Tipps


----------



## Nixe (13 August 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt fällt es mir schwer zu begreifen wieso etliche auf so Flirtabo`s reinfallen ,oder sich zu einem Abo hinreissen lassen.Flirten kann man doch auf x-beliebeigen kostenlosen Seiten oder Foren.In einer Kneipe auf einer Party im Supermarkt  und ...und ...und ...natürlich auch


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2011)

Oft ist es Dummheit, oft Neugierde - meist beides in Personalunion ...
Aber es gibt auch verzweifelte Menschen mit einem sehr schwachen Selbstbewußtsein die sich im Real-Life nicht trauen jemanden anzusprechen und auf die Anonymität des Internets ausweichen. Und wenn das dann noch mit Frust (Beziehung beendet oder so was) zusammenkommt ist der Kittel fertig.
Die einen wehren sich dann wenigstens noch aber man sieht daran daß es das Modell immer noch gibt trotz Warnungen in allen einschlägigen Foren und mehr oder weniger intelligenten Verbraucherschutzsendungen daß es immer noch einen großen Teil Menschen gibt die darauf hereinfallen und einfach zahlen.
Selbst der uralte Nigeriabetrug (419er) lebt noch und funktioniert.


----------



## davehe (13 August 2011)

Also aus eigener Erfahrung - bei mir hatte es wenig mit mangelnden Selbstbewustsein zu tun. Ich hatte Langeweile, war zu dem Zeitpunkt sehr frustriert, dann natürlich die Neugierde und der Gedanke "Wenn Werbung darüber im TV läuft, kann es ja nicht schlimm sein". Also evt. auch die Naivität.


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2011)

> Also evt. auch die Naivität.



Stimmt - die hatte ich vergessen ...
Und bei pubertierenden Grünschnäbeln kommt dann noch die Lust am Verbotenen dazu (wobei es ja auch genug naggiche Mädels ohne Abo gibt)


----------



## Nixe (13 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Oft ist es Dummheit, oft Neugierde - meist beides in Personalunion ...
> Aber es gibt auch verzweifelte Menschen mit einem sehr schwachen Selbstbewußtsein die sich im Real-Life nicht trauen jemanden anzusprechen und auf die Anonymität des Internets ausweichen. Und wenn das dann noch mit Frust (Beziehung beendet oder so was) zusammenkommt ist der Kittel fertig.
> Die einen wehren sich dann wenigstens noch aber man sieht daran daß es das Modell immer noch gibt trotz Warnungen in allen einschlägigen Foren und mehr oder weniger intelligenten Verbraucherschutzsendungen daß es immer noch einen großen Teil Menschen gibt die darauf hereinfallen und einfach zahlen.
> Selbst der uralte Nigeriabetrug (419er) lebt noch und funktioniert.



Auch ein interessantes Thema.

Selbstbewusstsein und Anonymität hin&her im Falle eines Real-Treffen könnte das ganze Aufgrund der eigenen Vorstellungen seines imaginärem Gegenübers ganz anders ausfallen als man sich selbst zusammengereimt hat.Ob mir jemand in der Realität sympatisch ist kann ich erst spüren wenn ich ihm oder ihr gegenüber stehe.Virtuell sind mir einige Aufgrund dessen was und wie sie etwas schreiben bzw. formulieren sympatisch,dass beruht allerdings wohl auch nur auf mein eigenes Empfinden.



Hippo schrieb:


> Stimmt - die hatte ich vergessen ...
> Und bei pubertierenden Grünschnäbeln kommt dann noch die Lust am Verbotenen dazu (wobei es ja auch genug naggiche Mädels ohne Abo gibt)



Hmmm,ich denke auch etliche erwachsene (auch gebundene)Männer & Frauen haben Lust am Verbotenen.Kann mir sogar vorstellen das gerade viele aus dieser Lust am Verbotenem plus Neugier und Anziehungskraft aus Angst vor dem "erwischt" werden schneller bereit sind zu zahlen wenn sie sich im Eifer des Gefechts versehentlich verklickt haben.


----------



## JaytFunky (17 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

In diesem Zusammenhang drängt sich mir folgende allgemeine Frage auf:

Existieren gesetzlich vorgeschriebene (und somit rechtlich bindende) Kündigungsfristen für diese sogenannten Testabos oder hat der jeweilige Anbieter quasi freie Hand bei der Ausgestaltung seiner AGB bezüglich der Kündigungsfrist?


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2011)

Testabos haben keine gesetzlich festgelegten Fristen. Der Anbieter müßte auch gar keinen Testzugang einrichten.
Das geschieht doch nur um an die Daten - sprich Name und Kontonummer zu kommen.
Für AGB allgemein gelten gewisse Mindeststandards


----------



## davehe (23 September 2011)

Und die Geschichte geht weiter:

Sehr geehrter Herr X,

wir möchten Sie darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass wir die Forderungsdaten zum Inkassoverfahren Aktenzeichen XXX-XXX wie angekündigt gem. § 28a Nr. 4 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) bei folgenden Auskunfteien eingemeldet haben: Deltavista GmbH.

Eine Erledigtmeldung an die Auskunftei(en) erfolgt erst nach vollständiger Zahlung der Gesamtforderung!

Umfangreiche Informationen zu Ihrem Inkassoverfahren, sowie den eingemeldeten Forderungsdaten, finden Sie im Internet unter http://ic.atriga.de/?RFC=XXX-XXX. 

Freundliche Grüße
atriga GmbH
Inkassoservice

was nun?


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2011)

davehe schrieb:


> davehe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...ich hatte mich auch mal bei flirtfair.de angemeldet und bin auch in diese "Abofalle" raingefallen, nun hatte ich meinen Account dort schriftlich gekündigt und hab fleißig Mahnungen bekommen.
> ...



Abwarten, was weiter passiert oder einen Anwalt fragen!


----------



## davehe (23 September 2011)

ich warte erstmal ab.
also auf diesen Link habe ich bisher noch nicht geklickt...


----------



## Hippo (23 September 2011)

Da steht auch nur Drohmüll drin wie ich vermute ...


----------



## Doggie (12 Oktober 2011)

Hihu,

hab mich leider auch bei flirtfair.de angemeldet und hab mir das 2 Wöchige Test Abo geholt...ja blöd ich weiß...
Aber ich hab es recht schnell gekündigt...aber nicht mit ein Brief oder Fax...ich hab bei den Angerufen unter der Nummer *00800 99 99 99 00 *( von ner Telefonzelle aus) hab eben alles durchgegeben was sie wissen wollte für die Kündigung...*Kundennummer,**Benutzername und E-mail Adresse...* damit dachte ich hat sich die Sache erledigt...Naja falsch gedacht, nach ner weile haben die mir die 120€ abgebucht -.- und als ich denen ein Mail geschickt habe was das soll ect. ect. kamm nur zurück das sie von mir keine Kündigung erhalten haben und ich solle ihnen doch ein Beleg o. Kopie von meine Telfon die Einzelverbindungsnachweis...nur blöd das ich eben von ner Zelle aus angerufen habe, da bekomm ich sowas nicht.
Also, was soll ich machen? Noch mal ne Kündigung schreiben und per Fax oder so hinschicken oder geld zurück holen und die einfach laber lassen und alles Ignorieren? 
Schon mal Danke für Antworten. 

[modedit by Hippo: Formatierung repariert]


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2011)

Ich empfehle mal hier zu lesen wie mit Flirtfair und Flirtfever zu verfahren ist.
Grad DIE sind hier sowas von durchgekaut wie sonst keiner.
Wenn Dir das nicht reicht was hier schon steht - dann weiß ich echt nicht was ich noch neues schreiben soll.
Nur der Standardsatz für diese Fälle - wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten ...
Und wenn Du alles ignorieren willst weil Du zuviel Geld hast - ich geb Dir gerne meine Kontonummer ...
Guckst Du auch in meine Signatur, da stehen hilfreiche Links drin


----------



## Doggie (12 Oktober 2011)

Ok, danke^^
Also werde ich mir morgen erst mal mein Geld zurück holen^^ hab ja nix zu verschenken...
Und das "Abo" hab ich ja schon eig. gekündigt...is nur eben blöd das ich nichts handfestes in der Hand habe falls doch mal was kommt (was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist wohl).


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2011)

Na bist ja lernfähig ...


----------



## Doggie (17 Oktober 2011)

Wuhu^^ hab mein Geld wieder...aber ich habs erst mal mit Reden versucht  was auch geklappt hat *freu*


----------



## Neroki (3 November 2011)

Hallo...

ich bin etwas Ratlos was das nun sein bzw noch werden soll...

Mein Mann hat bei der Kontrolle seines Bankkontos eine merkwürdige Abbuchung in höhe von 35,90 € der Firma Jadorra (oder im Vernwendungszweck auch www.billja.com genannt) festgestellt und mich gefragt ob ich weiß was das sein könnte. Nach etwas googlen habe ich rausgefunden, dass es ein Betreiber seiner oder mehrer Erotik-Seiten im Internet ist. Da wir nicht wussten was dieser Betrag sein soll haben wir diese Abbuchung umgehend zurück buchen lassen. Verwendungszweck (1-Monats-Paket). Ich hatte da schon so ein Gefühl...

Kurze zeit Später bekamen wir Post (War ja klar). Um es zusammenfassend zu schreiben: Er hätte wohl am 15.09.2011 besagte Plattform besucht und dort eine Premium-Mitgliefschaft abgeschlossen. Klar nun wird der ein oder andere vielleicht sagen "Dein Mann hat es halt gemacht". Kann er garnicht... wir waren am 15.09.2011 gemeinsam den ganzen Tag unterwegs und er hatte garkeinen PC in der nähe.

Stutzig macht mich daran schon, dass die Abbuchung bereits am 16.09.2011 vom Konto abging. Dauert das nicht normalerweise mehrere Tage bis eine Abbuchung statt findet?

Naja, jedenfalls kam Post. In diesem Brief stand bereits was von einer voran gegangenen Zahlungsaufforderung (diese hat er nach Kontrolle seines E-Mail Postfachs dann auch im Spamordner gefunden). Witzigerweise steht in der E-Mail allerdings auch eine vorran gengangene Zahlungsaufforderung. In diesem Schreiben wird eine IP Addresse, seine E-Mail Addresse und sein vor und Nachname genannt. Mit der E-Mail waren wir dann schon bei 39,90 € und mit dem Brief dann bei 44,90 € mit der Drohung eines Anwaltes und eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens. Wir haben nicht reagiertund gewartet was da noch so kommt.

Natürlich kam noch ein Brief 49,90 €. Diesmal jedoch wurde nicht mit einem Anwalt gedroht sondern mit einem Inkassoverfahren und der Weitergabe seiner Daten an ein Schuldnerverzeichnis wodurch seine Bonität verschlechtert werden würde. Wir habens trotzdem weiter igoriert.

Gestern flatterte dann eine E-Mail bei ihm rein von einem Inkassounternehmen "Atriga.de" mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass er dieses schreiben auch nochmal gesondert per Post erhalten würde. Nun sind wir bei 90,75 €. Heute war dann der Brief im Briefkasten.

Auf diese E-Mail haben wir dann doch mal reagiert und ihnen in noch höflicher Form mitgeteilt, dass er niemals auf dieser Seite war und schon garkeine Permium-Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen hat. Desweitern baten wir darum uns mitzuteilen um welche Uhrzeit das denn gewesen sein soll.

Was soll der Mist denn? Und vor allem, woher haben die seine Daten? Bankverbindung, Anschrift und E-Mail. Die einzige Internetseiten die diese Daten haben sind Blizzard und E-Bay.

Ich habe schon mehrfach google befragt aber wenn ich nach Jadorra oder sexpartnerclub.de suche, finde ich immer nur abzocke in richtung "nach der Kündigung" aber er hatte ja nie etwas abgeschlossen.
Wäre schön wenn mir der ein oder andere dazu was sagen könnte.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2011)

1. Nicht aufregen
2. Geld komplett zurückholen
3. Davon ausgehen und
4. Wohlfühlgetränk eurer Wahl genießen.

Wo die die Daten herhaben können, die Möglichkeiten sind unzählig.
Ach ja, da komme ich jetzt zu
5. den Rechner mit einer bootfähigen AntivirenCD auf Trojaner prüfen

und last but not least
6. sich auf weitere Mahnpupse einstellen und diese gepflegt ignorieren.
7. den Wetterbericht beobachten und wenn der von Schneestürmen in der Sahara berichtet mal aufpassen ob nicht doch ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt ...

btw - an welche Bank sollt ihr denn zahlen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 November 2011)

Neroki schrieb:


> Was soll der Mist denn?


Kurzum: ein fremder Internetnutzer hat wahrscheinlich die Daten deines Mannes missbräuchlich bei sexpartnerclub.de verwendet und nun richtet sich das Forderungsmanagement natürlich gegen deinen Mann aus. Beweisen muss dein Mann nichts, das ist Sache der Forderungssteller. Doch die tappen zumeist im Dunkel, da IP-Adressen ihrem physikalischen Ursprung für solche Unternehmen nicht zuordenbar sind.

Ach ja, oft wird dann vom Support geraten, dass man wegen dem Missbrauch der Daten Anzeige statten soll. Warum nur machen das die Unternehmen nicht selbst, wo die doch selbst vorgeben, geschädigt sein zu wollen? Also, lasst euch nicht veräppeln und nehmt gute Ratschläge an, wie dem hier:


Hippo schrieb:


> 1. Nicht aufregen
> 2. Geld komplett zurückholen
> 3. Davon ausgehen und
> 4. Wohlfühlgetränk eurer Wahl genießen.


----------



## Neroki (4 November 2011)

Hallo,
passt gerade wie die Faust aufs Auge...

Auf unsere E-Mail haben wir als Antwort bekommen, dass wir ein Aktenzeichen der Strafanzeige mitteilen sollen und falls diese noch nicht gestellt wurde, dies zügig in die Wege zu leiten. Wenn nicht soll ich halt einfach bezahlen. Zahlungsfrist wurde um satte 3 Tage verlängert. Wie lieb von denen 

Jedoch auf unsere Frage nach der Uhrzeit wann er sich da registriert haben soll, haben wir keine Antwort bekommen. Wir schreiben ihnen halt nochmal mit ner explizieten Frage nach der Uhrzeit. Mal sehen ob dann mal was kommt.


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Keine Brieffreundschaft anfangen ...
DIE sind in der Beweispflicht daß ihr was abgeschlossen gabt - nicht umgekehrt ...

Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 November 2011)

Neroki schrieb:


> Auf unsere E-Mail haben wir als Antwort bekommen, dass wir ein Aktenzeichen der Strafanzeige mitteilen sollen und falls diese noch nicht gestellt wurde, dies zügig in die Wege zu leiten.


Und, was habe ich dir zuvor geschrieben? Wenn es nach denen ginge, würden die dich auch anweisen vom Berliner Fernsehturm zu hüpfen - würdest du das machen?


----------



## Neroki (4 November 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Doch die tappen zumeist im Dunkel, da IP-Adressen ihrem physikalischen Ursprung für solche Unternehmen nicht zuordenbar sind.



Was bedeutet denn nicht zuordenbar? Dass die IP nicht unbedingt von uns sein muss, oder dass jemand anderes unsere benutzt haben könnte? Ich wollte nämlich schon unseren Provider kontaktieren, dass er uns die von uns an dem Tag verwendete IP-Adresse mitteilen soll.

Und ich dachte übrigens immer wenn ein Richtiges Mahnverfahren der Klärung bedarf werden die Fristen ausgesetzt.


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Mensch Neroki - wir machen den Sch... schon seit 10 Jahren mit.
Kannst uns schon glauben was wir schreiben.
Guck Dir mal die Threads über "flirtfever" und "flirtfair" an.
Meinst nicht daß wir das Rad nicht bei jedem neuen User neu erfinden müssen?
Es gibt keine langfristige Speicherung Deiner IP und sich bei flirtfair anzumelden ist kein Kapitalverbrechen
Also - keine IP, keine Zuordnung
Keine Zuordnung - kein Beweis möglich daß es eure IP war.
Feddisch, Ei drüber schlagen und sich von flirtfair gepflegt kreuz-, wahl-, leihweise oder wegen mir spiralförmig nachts im Mondschein besuchen lassen.

P.S. "Richtiges" Mahnverfahren = Mahnbescheid (siehe Link in der Signatur)
Hast Du schon von Schneestürmen in der Sahara gehört? Nein?
Und wir nicht von Mahnbescheiden von flirtfair und flirtfever ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 November 2011)

Neroki schrieb:


> Und ich dachte übrigens immer wenn ein Richtiges Mahnverfahren der Klärung bedarf werden die Fristen ausgesetzt.


Das ist doch kein "richtiges" Mahnverfahren. Das sind typische mehr oder minder kreative Bemühungen Dich unter Druck zu setzen. Du hast Dich auf eine Brieffreundschaft eingelassen - Also lassen die Dich nur noch ungern von der Angel. Grundsätzlich solltest Du Dich fragen, warum Du überhaupt im Zugzwang bist. Schließlich habt ihr euer Geld noch und damit keinen Schaden.


----------



## mm1234 (20 Januar 2012)

Hi!

Sorry for posting in English, though I'm from Sweden and got some questions about this.
I've been reading most of the comments by using google-translate, which isn't that good,
but I understand most of it. I can see the last post was Nov 4, but I hope someone will still answer
to this post.

I did the same thing as most here, paid for the test-membership.
(at their swedish site, singel-dejting.se, same as flirtfair.se/de)
I sent emails to them about quitting it and stop any renewal the very same day,
and the day after I got an confirmation mail saying:

*'Hej käre medlem,*

*vi tackar för ditt meddelande och beklagar att du inte längre vill*
*vara medlem hos oss.*

*Härmed bekräftas uppsägningen av ditt abonnemang med löptid fram till*
*2012-01-31.*

*Du kan fram tills dess fullt ut utnyttja ditt medlemskap.*

*Mvh,*
*Kundtjänsten!'*

(It's in swedish, please use google-translate or something and I'm sure you will recognize it)

So, this is a confirmation from them saying they've stopped my test-membership and renewal.
Now I wonder if you know if there's anyone that have got this mail and confirmation, but still
has been told that their test-membership haven't been stopped in time and have to pay for the
full membership, etc.

Do I have to worry about that they haven't stopped my membership at all, or is it usually true
that after you've got the cancellation confirmed you shouldn't have to worry any more or hear
from them again? If they do, I know I've got the Swedish rules and laws on my side, since I got
proof /evidence that I did request a cancellation in time, etc.

Do I even have to answer them anything if they afterall would send me anything or is it just to ignore?
I know I can go against them all the way to the court if they send me any bill etc, and there I can prove
them wrong.

They got my firstname, surname, ip-address, e-mail and VISA-cardinfo (which I've blocked).
Do you know if they can find out any contact-info to me etc?

Anyway, the main thing - *do you know about anyone having any trouble getting those mails about having to pay for full membership after getting the confirmation-mail from them or not?*

*Thank you very much for any answer!*


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

I think in may be possible to get the information via your VisaCard but i´m not sure which they get on this way.
In the german legal situation you can lay back and do nothing, just take care of your bank/visa-account and order the money back if somebody trys to get it.
But we here don´t know the swedish law what happens when somebody brings you in a tricky contract. In Germany a tricky contract is not to be fullfilled but in Sweden?
If you would live here I would say: Lay back, have a coffee and feel good, and train a spamfilter ...


----------



## mm1234 (20 Januar 2012)

Ok.

I know how to fight it if they would send me any bill, and they surely don't want to go to court with it,
which would be the 2nd, 3rd or 4th step of their try to get money from me. In court I will easily be able
to show them evidence (mail, etc.) about that I've sent messages to them in time for cancellation, got
a confirmation mail (even if it's automatic or not).

But what about people getting the confirmation-mail where they say they've stopped the subscription, etc,
do you know anyone on this forum, or elsewhere, that still has got the mails about having a full-membership and that they should have to pay for it?


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

Hm ...
They send mails/letters a long long time.
We call this system "Kalletaler Dreiueck"




> *Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben
> -----------------------------------------*
> Man nennt es auch: "Kalletaler Dreieck..."
> 
> ...


----------



## mm1234 (20 Januar 2012)

Ok, sounds quite funny, but still, *do they send this to the ones that have received a confirmation mail*
*that says they've stopped the subscription as well, or only to the ones that never stopped it in time?*

That's all I want to know, what they do or what they write I don't care about, since I know they have to contact me through 3-4 steps, which finally will end in the Swedish Court where they won't go 99,9%.
And if they send me any threat or insulting I will just file a complaint to the Swedish Consumer Agency as well as the police, so that would also be nice. Perhaps I should take them to court, instead of them taking me.
I sue them on every dime they've got, then spend it on a big party with all you guys here!


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

I think for a finally secure information you should ask your swedish consumer agency or a swedish lawyer.
Btw - when you win - you come over to Germany to celebrate the party


----------



## mm1234 (20 Januar 2012)

What information do you mean that I should ask them about?

As I said, I've already been in contact with the Swedish Consumer Agency, and since I've followed the Terms of Service on the site, by contacting them in the way it says I have to, in time, and told them I wanted to stop the subscription etc, they won't be able to get any cash from me, they can send reminders and debt collectors to me, but I can dispute/deny this and in the end they have to sue me in the Swedish Court if they want it to go any further, and when I show my evidence there, it will be proven I am right and they are wrong, and therefore they won't be allowed to send me any more mails etc, about that I have to pay them.

And if they send me any mail or letters that could be taken as a threat, I will sue them, since I think it would be the same thing as blackmailing me, since they apparently don't have any reason to require money from me.

Still, haven't got an answer for my question, *do they send this to the ones that have received a confirmation mail** that says they've stopped the subscription as well, or only to the ones that never stopped it in time? *YES or NO, do you know?  Just interested in what I should expect.

Also, read someone wrote something about VAT (value-added tax)*.*
Was it about that they didn't pay it, or anything like that?
Because then I'm quite sure I don't have to pay them anything either, by Swedish law.


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

Here we tell the users - don´t start a "letter-friendship" with any sites like flirtfever and their makers.
You should ask them about the legal rules what for example flirtfever has to fulfill to generate a real contract.
These rules can be different from the german (but I don´t believe)
So my advice - have a cup of coffee and feel well
Here we have the situation - whatever you write to flirtfever (or similar sites) - there is no difference whether you write a letter or you write the text of "Lords prayer" - you will get back text blocks.
And you should expect the "Kalletaler Dreieck" ...
So train your spamfilter and don´t worry about


----------



## mm1234 (20 Januar 2012)

Ok. So what about the things about *VAT*, as I explained in the post before?
And if I don't recall it wrong, I read something about them not being a registered company, or something like that?

Can you tell me what you know about that, and maybe a link about it, if you got any?
This I could show for my Customer Agency, would help a lot.

*(And if anyone else is reading this, please feel free to fill me in by answering earlier posts)*


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

If the contract-constuction of flirtfever/fair to make a contract is like in Germany you don´t need to spend any thought about VAT.
Normally there is legal NO contract and NO legal contract means you need not pay - thats all
About special rules what may be in Sweden diffrerent to the german law - you won´t get an answer in a german forum, for that you must contact a swedish lawyer.
There are links here about these themes >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## mm1234 (20 Januar 2012)

What do you mean with NO LEGAL CONTRACT / LEGAL NO CONTRACT?

Or can you try to explain what it is that makes the contract not legal in Germany, and I could ask about
the situation in Sweden to my Customer Agency?


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

One example is that you have as a customer the right to say "NO" within 14 days to a contract via internet WHEN you got a special information about this right.
Or - when the company trys to hide that you make a abo-contract when you click.
In the case of flirtfair they try to show that you make a test-abo and on the bottom of the site they write: "after 14 days you have an abo and you have to pay xxx€"
So the german law says: NO contract


----------



## mm1234 (21 Januar 2012)

Ok, so it's illegal that they put it out like this:

*Testmembership 14 days, xxx€  - BASIC-package 2 months, xxx€*
(then let you chose any of this, and then moves you to the payment window)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*But somewhere down here on the first page they explained with a very small text that the*
*testmembership automatically turns into a BASIC-package if you don't stop the supscription within 13 days*
*and that the BASIC package automatically gets renewed every 2nd month.*

Am I right?


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2012)

I don´t know the swedish sites.
That you subscribe a contract was on the former german sites light grey on dark grey in 6 pt arial narrow ...


----------



## mm1234 (21 Januar 2012)

Hmm, ok, I don't think the Swedish site looks exactly the same with colours etc, but I think overall it's the same thing.
And another thing, while being on the payment-page, you can't open any Terms of Service to read and you never press anything
that says you agree with the Terms of Service/Terms of Use, right? I think this could possibly be something to take a look at..

Though it seems like 'you accept the Terms of Service/Terms of Use when you register your account', don't know if that makes it up.. I'll look it up anyway.

And I'm still a little bit curious on the thing if they're paying VAT or not,
and whether or not they have are a approved registered company or not?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2012)

Sweden is part of the EU, and consumer laws can be somehow compared between all EU-members. It is very likely that situation is very similar to German law. If you are not sure, you can ask an organization for consumer protection, e.g. the Swedish "Konsumentverket".

Basically, a company demanding money from a consumer has to provide evidence that a valid contract between the company and the consumer had been established. The basics for those contracts are fixed in duties from Art. 246 EGBGB which is valid in whole EU and covers mandatory informations the company has to provide to the consumer. Informations about price and paying modality belong to these mandatory informations. These informations must be provided in a form which is noticeable and transparent, and not only in the "Terms of Service", but directly on the webpage where the consumer gets the offer from.

The company which is responsible for these obscure flirt pages does not really sue German consumers, and it is also not likely that they will sue Swedish consumers.

The whole rip-off-scheme just consists of the usual way: deceiving, harassing, threatening. But if you do not react and do not pay, they will hardly ever file suit. And if - there would be thousands of ways to defend. So there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2012)

Happy that you saw this thread - your english is better than mine


----------



## mm1234 (21 Januar 2012)

Ok, thank you very much Antiscammer.


----------



## Jason132 (22 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir den größten Teil aus diesem Forum durchgelesen, da ich auch auf dieses Testabo reingefallen bin. Die Abbuchung habe ich widerrufen und habe dann diverse Mahnungen (erst per Mail, und am Freitag per Post) bekommen. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, muss ich nichts weiter machen, auch wenn Post von irgendeinem Anwalt kommt? 



> Sehr geehrter Herr *******,
> Sie haben nachweislich am **.**.2012 unter Angabe Ihrer pers. Daten sowie Ihrer IP-Adresse **.**.***.*** auf der Plattform "treffpunkt18.de" eine Premium Mitgliedschaft erworben und dabei explizit den AGB zugestimmt, was sie vertraglich zur sorfotigen Begleichung der Mitgliedergebühr verpflichtet. Wir haben Ihre Daten wie folgt gespeichert:
> 
> Name: xx
> ...




So den Rest fasse ich kurz zusammen:


> -Hinweis darauf, dass ich mehrmals auf den Zahlungsverzug aufmerksam gemacht wurde. -Feststellung, dass noch kein Geld angekommen ist. - Übergabe der Forderung an den Rechtsanwalt (Zahlungsfrist bis 23.2). - Empfehlung zur Zahlung zur Vermeidung der Kosten eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens. -Bankverbindung an die Überwiesen werden soll: Webbilling.com B.V. in Hamburg etc.. -Sperrung meines Accounts bis zur Zahlung. - Bei Fragen bitte an service.billja.com eine Mail schreiben. -



Absender: 
Jason Rea
Jadorra S. a.r.l.
50 Esplanade
L-9227 Diekirch
Luxemburg

Auf der Seite sind im Impressum und in den AGBs folgende Angaben zum Betreiber genannt:



> *Betreiber der Website*
> 
> *Jadorra S.à r.l.*
> 50 Esplanade
> ...




Ich habe meine Emails kontrolliert und dabei folgendes gefunden:



> Sehr geehrtes treffpunkt18 Mitglied,
> 
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erwerb des Abo Paketes zu 1,99 Euro. Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für eine Premium Mitgliedschaft auf der Seite treffpunkt18 entschieden haben.
> ...


 


Mein Plan sieht nun wie folgt aus: Ich werde nichts tun und warten bis der Briefverkehr sich einstellt. Da ich aber leichte Zweifel habe, weil sich ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert haben und ich juristisch nicht so bewandert bin, würde ich mich darüber freuen, wenn Ihr oder Einer von Euch kurz über das von mir Gepostete drüberschaut und vielleicht noch ein kurzes Statement dazu, wie ich am Besten vorgehen sollte, abgibt. Ich bin euch echt dankbar dafür.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Florian.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Februar 2012)

Nur, weil sich möglicherweise ein paar Namen/Adressen der Bude geändert haben, hat sich am Gesamtprinzip der Abzocke sowie am fehlenden Zahlungsanspruch nichts geändert.

Anwälte haben keine Sondervollmachten. Das sind keine Behörden, die können Dir gar nichts - solange sie nicht Klage einreichen. Damit drohen die bei Abzocke zwar immer, machen es aber nicht, weil sie genau wissen, dass der rechtliche Stand der Abzocker wegen der Intransparenz etc. sehr schlecht ist.

Solange alles außergerichtlich bleibt, kann es Dir wurst sein. Bei Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief) Widerspruch innerhalb 14 Tagen einreichen. Ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (22 Februar 2012)

Ich kann nur widerholen, wie man sich bei unberechtigten Forderungen verhalten sollte



			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> *Zahlen Sie nicht!*
> *Bleiben Sie stur!*
> *Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


----------



## Ben09 (29 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Hab ich es richtig gelesen das nach einem probeabo nicht automatisch ohne gross anzukündigen ein normales bezahl Abo daraus wird?


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2012)

Ben09 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hab ich es richtig gelesen das nach einem probeabo nicht automatisch ohne gross anzukündigen ein normales bezahl Abo daraus wird?


So wird ein Schuh draus ...


----------



## Sulukan (19 September 2012)

Hi!
Hat jemand eine aktuelle Faxnummer? Habe 3 verschiedene gefunden. 2 aus Luxemburg, eine 01805. Jedoch funktioniert keine von denen. Würde nur zu gerne einen Widerruf senden, meine Daten wurden bei dem Verein missbräuchlich verwendet.


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2012)

Sulukan schrieb:


> ....meine Daten wurden bei dem Verein missbräuchlich verwendet.


Wieso willst du widerrufen, was du nicht angemeldet hast? Deinen Worten nach hat den Vertrag ein fremder abgeschlossen, nicht du!

Das wäre so, als würde jemand dir ohne deine Zustimmung eine Pizza bestellen und der Lieferant den Lieferbetrag von dir verlangen - würdest du darauf reagieren?


----------



## Sulukan (19 September 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wieso willst du widerrufen, was du nicht angemeldet hast? Deinen Worten nach hat den Vertrag ein fremder abgeschlossen, nicht du!
> 
> Das wäre so, als würde jemand dir ohne deine Zustimmung eine Pizza bestellen und der Lieferant den Lieferbetrag von dir verlangen - würdest du darauf reagieren?


 
Schon richtig. Die Kontodaten stehen auf meinen Rechnungen drauf, die kann ja jeder praktisch Zweckentfremden, inkl. der EMail. Unschön, aber wird so gewesen sein. Ich weiß das man die Sache locker aussitzen kann. Nur hab ich keine Lust auf Briefe und schon garnicht das die meine Daten weiterhin verwenden.


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2012)

...so einfach ist das aber nicht! Da könnte ja jeder daher kommen und behaupten, dass ein anderer seine Daten verwendet hat, nur weil ihm das Angebot nicht gefällt (oder er die falsche Pizza bestellt hat). Du wirst es dulden müssen, dass die weiterhin deine Daten verarbeiten, bis der Fall erledigt ist.

Also "Widerruf" ist nicht die richtige Wortwahl. MMn müsste das "Widerspruch" heißen und den kannst du auch mit der Briefpost nach Luxemburg senden. Kurze Erklärung des Sachverhalts, fertig!


----------



## Sulukan (19 September 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...so einfach ist das aber nicht! Da könnte ja jeder daher kommen und behaupten, dass ein anderer seine Daten verwendet hat, nur weil ihm das Angebot nicht gefällt (oder er die falsche Pizza bestellt hat). Du wirst es dulden müssen, dass die weiterhin deine Daten verarbeiten, bis der Fall erledigt ist.
> 
> Also "Widerruf" ist nicht die richtige Wortwahl. MMn müsste das "Widerspruch" heißen und den kannst du auch mit der Briefpost nach Luxemburg senden. Kurze Erklärung des Sachverhalts, fertig!


 
Das stimmt. "Wiederspruch" ist in dem Falle sicher die bessere Wortwahl. Ich änder dies ab und werde wohl den postalischen Weg versuchen, nachdem ich mir die restlichen Beiträge zu Thema "Brieffreundschaft" durchgelesen habe. Da es wohl eine Briefkastenfirma ist, werd ich mich auf vermehrte Post für die Rundablage einstellen. :I


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2012)

Naja, eine Briefkastenfirma im üblichen Sinne ist das wahrscheinlich nicht, auch wenn sie die Postzustellung durchaus verschleiert. Aber dir, Sulukan, ein großes Danke für´s Lesen der Beiträge (was viele Besucher hier leider nicht machen) - damit haben sich weitere Erklärungen erübrigt und du weißt ja nun, wie mit der Sache umzugehen ist.


----------



## garfield335 (14 Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch auf Flirtfair reingefallen.

Hier meine Geschichte... Ich habe mich auf der Seite flirtfair angemeldet, nun, da es anscheinend nach der Anmeldung ein paar Leute mein Profil geseehen haben sollen und mir Nachrichten geschickt haben, wollte ich sie lesen.
Aber stop, lesen der Nachrichten geht nur bei einer Gold Mitgliedschaft mhm, ok, sie boten aber ein kostenlose 14tage probe gold mitgliedschaft an, ich bejahte dies.


nun ich merkte aber gleich, dass es auf der Seite nur Fakeaccounts gab, und es nur eine Betrugmasche ist. Also habe ich mich wieder abgemeldet.
Nun hat die Firma aber versucht Geld von meiner Kreditkarte abzubuchen, ich habe es zurückbuchen lassen, und die Karte sperren lassen. So sie hat kein Geld bekommen.

Natürlich flattern jetzt Mahnbescheide per email rein, Ich ignoriere mal, bald wird es wohl Briefe von Anwälten geben.
Warum wird gegen solche dubiose Firmen nichts unternommen?
Der Mahnbescheid kommt angeblich von einer Firma die sich Cyberservices nennt, und ihren Sitz in Amsterdam haben soll, und das Geld anscheinend für Jadorra sarl eintreiben soll.

Die Firma gibt eine Addresse in Luxembourg an ... jadorra sarl, 50 rue de l'esplanade in diekirch Luxembourg...
Da ich wohnhaft in Luxemburg bin, bin ich spasseshalber ich dahin gefahren und habe die Addresse überprüft, ist eine Briefkastenfirma, da ist niemand. Nur ein Briefkasten und Büros eine Treuhand gesellschaft mit dem Namen Coficom Trust,...
Jadorra Sarl und Coficom Trust, teilen sich sogar einen Briefkasten... ein Briefkasten 2namen drauf.
Coficom trust scheint eine weltweit operierende Gesellschaft zu sein,  Villeicht sollte man mal herausfinden, was so genau machen. Es ist nicht unmöglich, dass die dahinter stecken. die haben auch eine Internetpräsenz. http://www.coficom.lu/ 


Vertràge mit einem Phantom kann man nicht abschliessen, ich werte den Vertrag als Gegenstandslos.

Die Firma Coficom Trust hat in dem Gebäude 50, rue de l'esplanade Büros gemietet, Aber teilen einen Breifkasten mit Jadorra sarl.

sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2012)

Also Mahnbescheide kommen nicht von Anwälten sondern nur von einem Mahngericht (zumindest in D)
Was von Anwälten oder Inkassobüros kommt sind einfach Bettelbriefe
Der Mahnbescheid - wie funktioniert das?
Der Mahnbescheid (allgemein)


> ... sehr merkwürdig.


Nö, eher der Normalfall daß solche Firmen in Briefkästen wohnen ...


----------



## garfield335 (14 Oktober 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Also Mahnbescheide kommen nicht von Anwälten sondern nur von einem Mahngericht (zumindest in D)
> Was von Anwälten oder Inkassobüros kommt sind einfach Bettelbriefe
> Der Mahnbescheid - wie funktioniert das?
> Der Mahnbescheid (allgemein)
> ...


 
Danke sehr,

ich wollte dem Forum nur mitteilen, dass eine Firma Namens Coficom Trust Sarl, da mit im Boot ist, villeicht taucht dieser Firmenname öfters auf.$
Die haben unter www.coficom.lu  auch eine Internetpräsenz.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2012)

Wer macht eigentlich dieses Jadorra tatsächlich?

Da gab es mal ein recht ähnliches Projekt einer anderen Anbieterin - c-date.de - die ebenfalls ihren Firmensitz in Luxemburg hat. Heute ist der Geschäftsführer mal wieder wer anderes, vor einigen Monaten jedenfalls stand da jemand aus München dahinter.


----------



## garfield335 (15 Oktober 2012)

C-Date gibt es immer noch, hat eine Addresse in der route d'arlon in Luxembourg, nur wenige meter von meinem Arbeitsplatz enfernt, villeicht sollte mal nachschauen nachher, op da mehr als ein Briefkasten ist 

Pimedate ist auch noch so eine nutzlosseite.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Oktober 2012)

garfield335 schrieb:


> C-Date .... villeicht sollte mal nachschauen nachher, op da mehr als ein Briefkasten ist


Wäre prima von dir! Könntest du dann vom Briefkasten auch ein (Handy-) Foto machen?


----------



## garfield335 (15 Oktober 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wäre prima von dir! Könntest du dann vom Briefkasten auch ein (Handy-) Foto machen?


 
Mache ich,
Es mag villeicht komisch sein, dass viele Seiten ihren Ursprung in Luxemburg haben, aber das ist glaube ich dem Umstand geschuldet, dass sich in Luxemburg eine grosse Internet und E-Commerce Wirtschaft herausgebildet hat, Grosse Unternehmen a la Amazon und Ebay haben ihre Euopazentrale auch in Lux,
Leider gibt es auch viele schwarze Schafe 

Luxemburg profitiert von seiner zentralen Lage und seiner Vielsprachigkeit.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Oktober 2012)

...nur haben die Großen auch Niederlassungen bzw. erforderliche Tochterunternehmen am Standort ihrer Kunden, z. B. in Deutschland. Steuern fallen am Erfüllungsort des Geschäftes beim Kunden an und sind auch dort zu entrichten. Viele dieser "schwarzen Schafe" verdrängen diese Tatsache.


----------



## garfield335 (15 Oktober 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...nur haben die Großen auch Niederlassungen bzw. erforderliche Tochterunternehmen am Standort ihrer Kunden, z. B. in Deutschland. Steuern fallen am Erfüllungsort des Geschäftes beim Kunden an und sind auch dort zu entrichten. Viele dieser "schwarzen Schafe" verdrängen diese Tatsache.


 
Das ist nicht korrekt, Amazon zahlt Mehrwertsteuer in Luxemburg.
Das ist für die ja auch ein Grund hier zu sein.

Zur info: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...-verkaufen-e-book-via-luxemburg-a-829658.html


----------



## garfield335 (15 Oktober 2012)

garfield335 schrieb:


> C-Date gibt es immer noch, hat eine Addresse in der route d'arlon in Luxembourg, nur wenige meter von meinem Arbeitsplatz enfernt, villeicht sollte mal nachschauen nachher, op da mehr als ein Briefkasten ist
> 
> Pimedate ist auch noch so eine nutzlosseite.


 
Ich glaube da ist niemand zu Hause, Ist ein Bürogebäude, wo ein dutzend Firman drin sind. Ich sehe aber nirgends ein Name oder Hinweis, dass da auch Interdate SA seinen Sitz haben sollte.  hmm Ins Gebäude reingehen wollte ich nicht.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Oktober 2012)

Oft geht es nur darum, eine zustellfähige Adresse zu haben. Entweder eine andere Firma (z. B. ein eBüro) nimmt die Post entgegen und leitet sie weiter oder die Zustellung erfolgt gleich durch eingerichtete Postweiter(-um-)leitungen.


----------



## garfield335 (15 Oktober 2012)

Brief von CyberServices



> ...
> Mit der Mitgliedschaft in unserem Memberbereich FlirtFair Gold haben Sie sich zur Zahlung der von Ihnen in Anspruch genommenen Leistungen verpflichtet
> ...
> Wir weisen rein formell darauf hin, dass Online Geschäfte im Internet denselben Gesetzen und der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit unterliegen, wie alle anderen Rechtsgeschäfte und daher von verbindlicher Natur sind


 
Aha, warum sollte die deutsche Gerichtsbarkeit zuständig sein, wenn eine Firma mit Sitz in Holland, Geld von jemand einfordern will, der in Luxemburg wohnt. ^^
Ich habe eine Brieffreundschaft begonnen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Oktober 2012)

garfield335 schrieb:


> ...warum sollte die deutsche Gerichtsbarkeit zuständig sein...


 


			
				Jadorra AGB schrieb:
			
		

> *Artikel 10 Einbeziehung Dritter*
> 
> Der Betreiber ist berechtigt, Dritte mit der Erbringung von Teilen oder des ganzen Leistungsspektrums zu beauftragen, bleibt jedoch dabei Vertragspartner des Nutzers.





			
				Jadorra AGB schrieb:
			
		

> *Artikel 13 Gerichtsstand und anwendbares Recht, Textformklausel *
> 
> (1) Es gilt deutsches Recht unter Ausschluss des UN-Kaufrechts.


 
Gegenfrage, wer bestimmt den Standort des Gerichtsstandes?


----------



## garfield335 (15 Oktober 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, wer bestimmt den Standort des Gerichtsstandes?


 
Wobei Jadorra sarl doch selbst in Luxemburg ihren Sitz hat. 


Kunde wohnt in Luxemburg.
Firma hat seinen Sitz in Luxemburg und ist im Handelsregister eingetragen.
Firma beauftragt Niederländische Firma zur Geldeintreibung.

und zuständig soll ein deutsches Gericht sein?


----------



## garfield335 (15 Oktober 2012)

Also sie haben ja anscheinend eine neue Addresse 38, route d'esch in Lux-city...

An dieser Addresse steht auf dem Briefkasten nicht mal der name der jadorra sarl... 
Wie will man denn da, Briefe zustellen? Die kommen eh nicht an...
Das kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Oktober 2012)

garfield335 schrieb:


> Wie will man denn da, Briefe zustellen?


Da habe ich zuvor schon zwei Beispiele genannt.


----------



## garfield335 (16 Oktober 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Da habe ich zuvor schon zwei Beispiele genannt.


 
An der neuen Adresse konnte ich nur die Firma Mikado finden.

www.mikado.lu


----------



## garfield335 (23 Oktober 2012)

Die antworten gar nich auf Mails ... Wollte doch eine Brieffreundschaft beginnen


----------



## garfield335 (23 Oktober 2012)

Mal so nebenbei gefragt:

Ist es zulässig, dass eine Firma: Cyberservices, geld eintreiben will für eine Firma die jadorra sarl heisst.  ?
Das geht doch schon mal gar nicht. Selbst wenn man einen Vertrag mit jadorra abgeschlossen hätte, würde man doch kein Geld auf ein Konto von Cyberservices senden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

Warum nicht? Das kann jeder machen, wie er will - auch eine niederländische Firma für ihren luxemburgischen Händler ggü. z. B. dem deutschen Kunden.


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (12 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich ************** habe vor einer Stunde per Kreditkarte bei FlirtFair ein 1 Monats Abo für 30€ gekauft, und als ich danach keine Nachrichten innerhalb FF schreiben konnte, habe ich angefangen stutzig zu werden. Und nun schreibe ich hier im Wissen, dass ich an Betrüger geraten bin.

Was kann ich jetzt noch tun? Ich habe bis jetzt eine Premium-Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen ( in Freundschaftsliste aufnehmen ).

Ich habe durch Lesen inzwischen in Erfahrung gebracht, dass ich per Einschreiben kündigen muss, was ich Morgen tun werde.
Dazu habe ich diese diese Addresse von der flirtfair-Seite:

Jadorra S.à r.l.
38 Route d'Esch
L-1470 Luxembourg

Ist das der richtige Weg und Addresse für ein Einschreiben? Was sollte darin stehen?

... ich, Carsten ********* kündige hiermit mit sofortiger Wirkung mein Abonement, was unter dem Account ,,********,, angemeldet ist.


Was muss sonst noch hinzu geschrieben werden?

Habe ich noch eine Chance auf die Rückerstattung meines Geldes?

Ich bin leicht in Panik wie ihr seht....

Bitte helft mir.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teleton (13 November 2012)

Neben der Kündigung geht auch noch der Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln.
Problematisch ist in Deinem Fall die Verwendung der Kreditkarte. Kreditkartenfirmen mischen sich gerne in die Vertragsbeziehungen und behaupten ohne den Nachweis von Kündigung und Widerruf müßten Buchungen immer weiter ausgeführt werden. Das Problem sind daher nicht die ersten 30 Euro sondern Folgebuchungen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 November 2012)

CarstenBinder87 schrieb:


> ....als ich danach keine Nachrichten innerhalb FF schreiben konnte


Was sagt denn der Support dazu? Du hast dich jedoch gestern Abend angemeldet, somit kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass du dort noch niemanden erreichen konntest.


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (13 November 2012)

> Neben der Kündigung geht auch noch der Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln.
> Problematisch ist in Deinem Fall die Verwendung der Kreditkarte. Kreditkartenfirmen mischen sich gerne in die Vertragsbeziehungen und behaupten ohne den Nachweis von Kündigung und Widerruf müßten Buchungen immer weiter ausgeführt werden. Das Problem sind daher nicht die ersten 30 Euro sondern Folgebuchungen.


 
D.h. ich kann innerhalb von 2 Wochen einen Widerruf einlegen, schriftlich oder per Mail. Dazu kann ich dann einfach bei meiner Kridirkartenfirma/Bank die Zahlung zurückfordern?

Dazu die Kündigung als Einschreiben an die dubiose Addresse, um Folgezahlungen zu unterbinden?

Also ich werde heute auf jeden Fall ein Kündigungsschreiben aufsetzten und per Einschreiben an diese Addresse schicken.



> Zitat von CarstenBinder87: ↑
> ....als ich danach keine Nachrichten innerhalb FF schreiben konnte​Was sagt denn der Support dazu? Du hast dich jedoch gestern Abend angemeldet, somit kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass du dort noch niemanden erreichen konntest.


 
Was dieses Problem angeht, habe ich eine Vermutung. Ich verwende in all meinen Browsers Add-Ons wie AdBlocker und Ghostery, die Hintergrundaktivitäten unterbinden. Irgendwo auf FF habe ich gelesen, dass Pop-Ups und Dienste mit Dritten für die volle Unterstützung benötigt werden. Kann sein, dass es daran liegt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 November 2012)

CarstenBinder87 schrieb:


> Was dieses Problem angeht, habe ich eine Vermutung. Kann sein, dass es daran liegt.


Ja.



CarstenBinder87 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich dann einfach bei meiner Kridirkartenfirma/Bank die Zahlung zurückfordern?


Wieso zurück fordern? Du hast bezahlt und die "Ware" mitgenommen. Jetzt gehste einfach her und holst dir das Geld über ein Hintertürchen zurück? Welchen Grund willst du ggü. der Kreditkartengesellschaft angeben? Etwa, dass du so hohe Sicherheitseinstellungen getroffen hattest, dass der Dienst gleich mit geblockt wurde und du dich nun wegen deiner eigenen Einstellungen von dem Anbieter "betrogen" fühlst?


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (13 November 2012)

OK, d.h. das Geld ist weg. Ist zwar eine teure Lehrstunde, aber OK.

D.h. ich reiche meine Kündigung ein, und versuche ob ich nicht doch einen Monat lang Spaß bei FF haben kann.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 November 2012)

Genau! Wobei, Teleton hat dir schon den Hinweis auf das Widerrufsrecht gegeben. Natürlich könntest du das in Anspruch nehmen, wobei eben der Anbieter Gelgenheit dazu haben müsste, dir den Betrag über die Kreditkarte zurück zu bezahlen. Das wird er aber sicher nicht tun und damit gingen deine "Bauchschmerzen" dann weiter.


Teleton schrieb:


> Neben der Kündigung geht auch noch der Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln. Problematisch ist in Deinem Fall die Verwendung der Kreditkarte.


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (13 November 2012)

Das wäre mein Schreiben:


Hier oben steht
meine Addresse

Jadorra S.à r.l.
38 Route d'Esch
L-1470 Luxembourg

*********, den 13.11.2012

*Kündigung des Abonnements des Accounts ***mein Nickname*****

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit kündige ich mein Abonnement ,,Silber Premium,, auf der Website www.flirtfair.de zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.

Bitte senden Sie mir eine Bestätigung der Kündigung mit Angabe des Vertragsendes.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Carsten *******


Genügt dieses Schreiben, oder fehlen Angaben?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 November 2012)

> Silber Premium


 
Welchen Status hat deine Mitgliedschaft eigentlich? Gratis-, Test- oder Vollmitgliedsachft?


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (13 November 2012)

Vollmitgliedschaft. Ich war bereits als normales, kostenloses Mitglied angemeldet, und habe mich dann weiter für dieses 30-Tägige Silber-Premium entschieden. Erst ab dieser Stufe kann man Nachrichten senden, detaillierten Suchen, usw..


----------



## Teleton (13 November 2012)

Genau, er kann noch widerrufen. Die Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung führt ja nicht zum Erlöschen des Widerrufsrecht. Die erhaltene "Ware" ist eine Frage des Wertersatz. Dann muß er halt zeitanteilig bis Widerruf zahlen aber nicht den ganzen Monat. Gegenüber der Kreditkartengesellschaft kann man ja fehlenden Vertrag rügen, ausserdem soll der Gegner doch mal den unterzeichneten Kreditkartenbeleg vorlegen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 November 2012)

In den AGB steht unter Artikel 6 Punkt2, wie gekündigt werden soll:


> Die Kündigung kann schriftlich (z.B. per Brief oder per Fax) oder über evtl. weitere im dafür vorgesehenen Webseitenbereich „Mein Konto" angezeigte Kündigungswege erfolgen. Zur einwandfreien Identifizierung muss die Kündigung die folgenden Informationen enthalten: E-Mail-Adresse (mit der sich der Nutzer registriert hat) und Benutzername. Sie sollte zudem folgende Informationen enthalten: Vor- und Nachname, Adresse, Kündigungsgrund. Die Kündigung ist persönlich zu unterzeichnen. Wenn nicht anders vereinbart, können kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften, die eine Laufzeit von einem Monat oder länger haben, bis 10 Tage vor Ende der Vertragslaufzeit gekündigt werden.


Schau mal nach dem Login unter "Mein Konto", ob dort die Möglichkeit zur Onlinekündigung besteht. Ansonsten wirst du wohl den Breif schreiben müssen.

Natürlich geht das alles auch noch anders. Aber dir soll hier ohne den sonst zu erwartenden Gegenwind geholfen werden.


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (13 November 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> In den AGB steht unter Artikel 6 Punkt2, wie gekündigt werden soll:
> Schau mal nach dem Login unter "Mein Konto", ob dort die Möglichkeit zur Onlinekündigung besteht. Ansonsten wirst du wohl den Breif schreiben müssen.
> 
> Natürlich geht das alles auch noch anders. Aber dir soll hier ohne den sonst zu erwartenden Gegenwind geholfen werden.


 
Ich habe Gestern in diesem Bereich nichts von einem Kündigungsbutton gesehen, werden heute Abend nochmal nachschaun.

Ich will das Ganze möglichst unkompliziert über die Bühne bringen, d.h. ich lass Ihnen die 30€, und beschränke mich auf die Kündigung. Diese will ich aber so eindeutig, und formgerecht wie möglichst einreichen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 November 2012)

...so hatte ich dich bislang auch verstanden!


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (13 November 2012)

Dann sag ich jetzt schonmal danke für die schnell und gute Hilfe und den Beistand  sowas ist ja auch immer etwas peinlich.

Ich werde mich heute Abend ohne AdBlocker und Ghostery einloggen, und schaun was ich online gewerkstelligen kann, und mich dann nochmals melden und berichten, auch im Sinne der stillen Leser.


----------



## garfield335 (14 November 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Wieso zurück fordern? Du hast bezahlt und die "Ware" mitgenommen. Jetzt gehste einfach her und holst dir das Geld über ein Hintertürchen zurück? Welchen Grund willst du ggü. der Kreditkartengesellschaft angeben? Etwa, dass du so hohe Sicherheitseinstellungen getroffen hattest, dass der Dienst gleich mit geblockt wurde und du dich nun wegen deiner eigenen Einstellungen von dem Anbieter "betrogen" fühlst?


 
Also bei meiner Bank habe ich einfach als Grund angegeben:  Unbefugte Abbuchung.   Und danach die Karte sperren lassen. Folgebuchungen sind also gar nicht mehr möglich. Ich bekam nie eine Antwort von support, somit kann die Kommunikdation mit denen gleich lassen.

Ein Einschreiben an obige Addresse zu schicken bringt auch nix, an oben genannter Adresse befindet sich die besagte Firma gar nicht.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 November 2012)

Im vorliegenden Fall des Carsten wurde aber nicht per Lastschrift sondern mit einer Kreditkarte bezahlt. Da sind die Abläufe etwas anders, lies noch mal hier nach: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kündigung-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de.31155/page-18#post-357852

Das mit der Anschrift ist unerheblich, da es ausreichend ist, dass man im Geschäftsverkehr eine Anschrift hat - wie wir beide schon erörtert haben. Im Zeitalter der Postweiterleitungen ist alles möglich.


----------



## Chrome123 (14 November 2012)

garfield335 schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Bank habe ich einfach als Grund angegeben: Unbefugte Abbuchung. Und danach die Karte sperren lassen. Folgebuchungen sind also gar nicht mehr möglich. Ich bekam nie eine Antwort von support, somit kann die Kommunikdation mit denen gleich lassen.
> 
> Ein Einschreiben an obige Addresse zu schicken bringt auch nix, an oben genannter Adresse befindet sich die besagte Firma gar nicht.


 
Das heißt dann, dass die Fax-Nummer auch nicht stimmt? Oder?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 November 2012)

Steht wo?


----------



## Chrome123 (14 November 2012)

Darf ich die hier posten?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 November 2012)

Chrome123 schrieb:


> die Fax-Nummer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber gerne doch, denn die steht ja sonst nirgendwo.


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2012)

Nicht die Nummer, aber den Link wo sie steht


----------



## Chrome123 (14 November 2012)

Mal schauen obs geht:
https://www.firmenwissen.de/az/firmeneintrag/1470/9370171629/JADORRA_S_RL.html


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 November 2012)

Chrome123 schrieb:


> https://www.firmenwissen.de/az/firmeneintrag/1470/9370171629/JADORRA_S_RL.html


Die Adresse ist stimmig, ob das auch die aktuelle Faxnummer ist und ob überhaupt jmd. die Faxen empfängt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Passend zum Thema hier gibt es übrigens auch noch andere Hinweise, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-l-youporn-mobile-de.39560/page-2#post-357948


----------



## Chrome123 (14 November 2012)

Aha, dann hat eine schriftliche Kündigung auch wenig Zweck?


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2012)

Habe da einen netten Satz gefunden, den ich sicher zukünftig des öfteren zitieren werde:


Teleton schrieb:


> Auch wenn eine Brieffreundschaft nicht nötig ist, ist eine rechtzeitige Einwendung sinnvoll.


Über Sinn oder Unsinn kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Wer ein dickes Fell hat, lässt die nur kommen. Wer aber zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit etwas in Händen haben möchte, sollte sich bemühen. Dann kann später niemand behaupten, dass er sich nicht bemüht hätte.


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2012)

Übersetzt für den lfd Fall heißt das - Einschreiben an die Adresse oder (billiger) Fax an die angegebene Nummer - Faxbericht gut aufheben auch wenns nicht klappt


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (15 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich werde heute das einschreiben abschicken, und das gleiche Schreiben per Mail ebenfalls an sie schicken. Mit Fax kenn ich mich nicht aus, und weiß nicht wo ich es tun könnte.

PS: In den AGSs steht eine weitere Adresse:

Jadorra S.a.r.l.
50 Esplanade
L-9227 Diekirch
Luxemburg


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

CarstenBinder87 schrieb:


> werde heute das einschreiben abschicken


...kostet nach Luxemburg übrigens nur 2,05 € und einen Rückschein braucht es nicht, da der Auslieferungsnachweis automatisch erstellt wird:  http://www.deutschepost.de/mlm.nf/dpag/briefe_ins_ausland/einschreiben/index.html







Onlineverfolgung: https://www.deutschepost.de/sendung/simpleQuery.html


----------



## Chrome123 (15 November 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...kostet nach Luxemburg übrigens nur 2,05 € und einen Rückschein braucht es nicht, da der Auslieferungsnachweis automatisch erstellt wird: http://www.deutschepost.de/mlm.nf/dpag/briefe_ins_ausland/einschreiben/index.html


 
Du meinst dann das Einwurf-Einschreiben?


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (15 November 2012)

Hallo,

also meine beiden Schreiben sind weg. Ein Brief an die Adresse in Luxembourg, der andere nach Diekirch. Habe jeweils 2,60€ + 2,05€ gezahlt. 2,60€ für Port für Einschreiben, und die 2,10€ sind Auslandszuschlag. Ich habe eine Nummer mitbekommen, mit der ich den Brief nachverfolgen kann.

Heute Abend geht noch eine Kopie des eingescannten, unterschriebenen Briefes im Anhang einer Mail als PDF an die e-Mail-Addresse von Flirtfair.


----------



## Chrome123 (15 November 2012)

CarstenBinder87 schrieb:


> also meine beiden Schreiben sind weg. Ein Brief an die Adresse in Luxembourg, der andere nach Diekirch.


 
Aber Diekirch ist doch in Luxemburg. Oder habe ich jetzt was nicht verstanden.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

...macht nichts, dann bekommen die eben die Willensbekundung des Carsten gleich drei Mal zugestellt.


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (15 November 2012)

So,

jetzt ist auch die Mail mit Lesebestätigung versendet, und im Anhang der eingescannte Brief. Bin mal gespannt was passieren wird.


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2012)

Der übliche Mahndrohmüll vermutlich


----------



## Goblin (16 November 2012)

Mich würde nicht wundern wenn die Briefe als unzustellbar zurück kommen. Viel Aufwand für nix. Das Geld hätte man sich eh sparen können


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hätte er sich das Porto sparen können, aber wie schon geschrieben wurde könnte es seit daß die KK-Gesellschaft zickt und wenn sich einer MIT Aktivität besser fühlt ist das soweit hier auch ok.
Es ist nicht jeder so abgebrüht wie die alten Hasen hier.


----------



## Teleton (16 November 2012)

Beim Widerruf reicht ja die rechtzeitige Absendung während bei der Kündigung Zugang erforderlich ist.


----------



## CarstenBinder87 (16 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal auf Hippo hören sollen 

Habe heute per Mail eine Bestätigung der Kündigung per Mail bekommen, also über die Support Mail-Adresse.

Meine Briefe sind z.Z. in Frankfurt. Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall bescheid geben, ob sie angenommen wurden oder nicht.


----------



## Marco871 (17 November 2012)

Hallo,

auch ich habe das gleich problem wie Carsten. Habe auch die "silber Premium" miedgliedschaft abgeschlossen und habe im nachinein auch gemerkt das dort etwas nicht stimmen kann. Habe auch nach einem weg der kündigung gesucht und wollte mich erstmal im netz schlau machen ob nicht jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht hat. bin dann über google hier gelandet und habe mir den verlauf hier mal angeschaut. jedoch hatte ich das ganze per lastschrift abgeschlossen... ich weiß es war schon etwas leichtsinnig. Aber wie sagt man so schön " im nachinein ist man im mer schlauer.

@ casten
habe ich jetzt richtig verstanden das du mit deiner kündigung bereits erfolgreich warst? (mit der Kopie des schreibens an die e-mail adresse)


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2012)

Lies dir alle Beiträge von Carsten und den anderen hier durch, dann weißt du, wie da was funktioniert.


Marco871 schrieb:


> jedoch hatte ich das ganze per lastschrift abgeschlossen...


Lastschrift = komfortable Situation. Den Ratten-(Inkasso-)schwanz muss man dann aber auch aushalten können.


----------



## deniii91 (12 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
Hab mir vorgestern auch so ein Silber premium für 30tage bestellt -.- per Lastschrift.. Hab auch schon auf der Seite paar Nachrichten geschrieben und freunde Angenommen..
Soll ich die 30 euro zahlen und kündigen ? Oder nix zahlen und kündigen? Ich weiss nicht ob ich zahlen soll.. Wenn die Abbuchen und ich das Geld mir zurück hole und die dann sperre bei meiner Bank, können die dann noch was machen ausser diese Drohbriefe und E-mails ?


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2012)

Guck mal die andern Beiträge an, da steht schon alles


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2012)

Sieh Dir weiter oben noch im Thread die Unterschiede zwischen Widerruf und Kündigung an.


----------



## banitza (21 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider auch auf den Mist reingefallen. Ich weiß, dass auf andere Post verwiesen wird...ich möchte bloß bitte wissen, ob das so richtig ist was ich mache.

Habe am gleichen Tag ein Widerrufs-Schreiben geschickt. Am nächsten Tag bekam ich aber eine Kündigung und das Geld wurde abgebucht. Darauf hin habe ich das Geld zurück buchen lassen und eine Email zurück geschickt, dass ich Widderufen habe und nicht gekündigt. Ein Tag später kam die erste Mahnemail. Ich eine Email zurück geschickt mit dem Widerrufs-Schreiben. Darauf hin kam nur ich sollte ich mich an den Betreiber wenden, der nicht reagiert. Das ganze sicherheitshalber noch mal per Post raus. 

Nicht zahlen und abwarten ist meine Strategie...richtig?

VG


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2012)

Na - was steht denn in den ganzen Beiträgen über Deinem?
Außer dem Datum unterscheidet sich Dein Fall um keinen Deut von den anderen 
Doch halt - der Name ist wahrscheinlich auch unterschiedlich...


----------



## banitza (21 Dezember 2012)

Ok. Also nichts machen. Danke


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2012)

Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit erwähnt ...
Wenn am Südpol Ananas wachsen ein echter Mahnbescheid (s. Link in meiner Signatur) kommen sollte - erst dann muß man dem Ding widersprechen und kann sich anschließend wieder schlafen legen


----------



## RocknRolla (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo Community,

auch ich bin auf die "Fake"Singlebörse Flirt Fair reingefallen, habe mir ein Premiumabo bestellt und sehr schnell gemerkt, dass irgendwas mit dieser Seite nicht stimmt. Habe sofort reagiert, und ein Widerspruch/Widerrufsrecht innerhalb von 4 Tagen per E-Mail und Fax beansprucht. Mir wurde zwar die Kündigung bestätigt, aber leider nicht der Widerspruch. Nun habe ich im Internet 2. Aussagen zum Thema Widerspruch/Widerrufsrecht gelesen, soweit ich die "Leistungen" in Anspruch genommen habe, in diesem Fall "Nachrichten" versenden, verfällt mein Recht auf Widerspruch. Auf der anderen Seite, spielt es keine Rolle was ich in Anspruch genommen habe, was ist nun richtig? 

Diese Bestätigungsemail scheint mir sehr unseriös, da kein direkter Bezug, Ausnahme meiner E-Mail Adresse und Kündigungszeitraum zum meinem Abo besteht.

Mit folgender E-Mail:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

ihre Kündigung wurde wie gewünscht zum XX.XX.2013 durchgeführt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support Team

____________________________________________
Aber mein Widerspruch mit folgender E-Mail aberkannt.


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

da Sie bereits Serviceleistungen in Anspruch genommen haben, ist Ihr Widerrufsrecht leider verwirkt.

*(Bitte schicken Sie zu Ihrem Anliegen nur eine Anfrage, da es sonst zu Verzögerungen bei der Beantwortung Ihres Anliegens kommen kann.)*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Support-Team 

Ticket Details

Ticket ID: XXX
Department: Flirtfair
Type: Issue
Status: Closed
Priority: Critical

Dürfte ich um Aufklärung bitten, bzw. auf einen Link, der diese Problematik richtig stellt.

MfG


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2013)

Lies mal hier:





			
				312 d Abs 3 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers *vollständig erfüllt* ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.


Das gilt seit dem 04.08.2009. Vor diesem Termin war die Norm mißverständlich und man konnte tatsächlich auf die Idee kommen das das Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig durch erstmalige Inanspruchnahme der Leistung erlischt. Weils damals so schön war ignorien unseriöse Anbieter gerne die Neureglung. Das nennt sich dann Widerrufslüge. Such mal mit dem Stichwort hier im Forum.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2013)

RocknRolla schrieb:


> ...die "Leistungen" in Anspruch genommen habe, in diesem Fall "Nachrichten" versenden, verfällt mein Recht auf Widerspruch _[-ruf]_


Da isser wieder, der Klos unter meiner Schädeldecke.

Flirt-fair hat anscheinend erfüllt und auch schon Leistung (Nachrichtenversand) erbracht. RocknRolla hat wahrscheinlich der Lastschrift zugestimmt und somit auch schon mit der ausgelösten Buchung bezahlt und damit auch erfüllt.

Ich verstehe diesen 312d/3 an dieser Stelle schlichtweg nicht.


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Flirt-fair hat anscheinend erfüllt


Haben die auch *vollständig* erfüllt? Darf ich nur eine Nachricht versenden für die Kohle? Bleibe ich für einen bestimmten Zeitraum Mitglied?


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2013)

Genau, das ist mein Klos!



> *Artikel 3 Beschreibung des Leistungsumfangs des Service; technische Verfügbarkeit *
> 
> (1) Der Betreiber betreibt ein Portal im Internet, über das Nutzer für den Aufbau von Beziehungen miteinander Kontakt aufnehmen können. Die Nutzer haben die Möglichkeit, sich anzumelden und innerhalb des Portals nach anderen Personen (Nutzern) zu suchen, deren Profile in einer zentralen Datenbank abgelegt sind. Die Mitglieder können sich die Profile anderer Mitglieder ansehen und mit diesen in Kontakt treten. Für jeden Nutzer ist weiterhin ein elektronisches Postfach für Nachrichten anderer Benutzer und für Servicemitteilungen des Betreibers eingerichtet.
> 
> ...


 
Das heißt, der Betreiber macht nur den Eintag in die Datenbank möglich und schaltet die Kommunikation zwischen den Mitgliedern (evtl. den Operatoren und der Software) frei. Was muss er noch machen, damit er *vollständig* erfüllt hat?


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2013)

Das über die ganze Laufzeit des Vertrages zu ermöglichen.

Aus den AGB


> Kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften verlängern sich am Ende der Laufzeit jeweils automatisch um den hierfür im Bestellprozess vereinbarten Zeitraum bzw., wenn kein anderer Verlängerungszeitraum vereinbart ist, um die ursprüngliche Laufzeit, wenn sie nicht vor Ablauf form- und fristgerecht gekündigt wurden.


 Vollständig erfüllt ist erst wenn Vertragslaufzeit zuende ist ggf nach Verlängerung


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Vollständig erfüllt ist erst wenn Vertragslaufzeit zuende ist ggf nach Verlängerung


 
...aha! Bedeutet das, dass eigentlich das Widerrufsrecht generell erst mit dem Ablauf einer Vertragslaufzeit erlöschen kann?

Was mir beim RocknRolla zudenken gäbne ist ohnehin die Tatsache, dass der sich nur angemeldet und dann sofor widerrufen hat - anscheinend sowieso in der Testphase!


RocknRolla schrieb:


> ... habe mir ein Premiumabo bestellt und sehr schnell gemerkt, dass irgendwas mit dieser Seite nicht stimmt. Habe sofort reagiert, und ein Widerspruch/Widerrufsrecht innerhalb von 4 Tagen per E-Mail und Fax beansprucht.


Ich finds merkwürdig, wenn dem Nutzer eine Testphase eingeräumt wird, er aber die Nachrichten (um die es je eigentlich bei dem Portal geht) nur als Premiummitglied zur Kenntnis nehmen und versenden kann. Also verlässt ein Kunde (notgedrungen) die Testphase und er geht die Vollmitgliedschaft ein. Da die Testphase aber nicht alle Leistungen (vor allem die überhaupt gewünschten) verfügbar macht, macht die doch eigentlich keinen Sinn, oder?


----------



## RocknRolla (18 Januar 2013)

Hoffe ich bin jetzt auf den richtigen Dampfer, also habe ich es richtig verstanden, nach dem ich ein Premiumabo abgeschlossen habe, und 4 Tage später mein Widerruf ausgesprochen habe. Können die mir Garnichts, wenn ich mein Geld wieder zurückbuchen lasse?! Da ich davon ausgehe, egal was ich schreibe und tue, die eh nicht mein Geld zurückbuchen?

Oder bewege ich mich da auf dünnem Eis? Natürlich habe ich meiner Bank schon angeordnet, jede weitere Transaktion mit dieser "Firma" zu sperren.

Danke für die rege Reaktion und Hilfestellungen.

Grüße


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2013)

Dass es Geld zurück gibt, wäre neu. Schreiben kannste auch, was du willst - diese Art Anbieter ist sehr stur und verhaltensresistent. Nur eins ist fakt, nach dem Inkassogeplänkel (das zugegeben immer etwas weh tut) kommt nichts weiter - solche Anbieter meiden Gerichte wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2013)

> ...aha! Bedeutet das, dass eigentlich das Widerrufsrecht generell erst mit dem Ablauf einer Vertragslaufzeit erlöschen kann?


Nein, beim §312 d geht es nur um das *vorzeitige* Erlöschen wegen Inanspruchnahme der Leistung. Das "normale" Erlöschen durch Erteilen einer ordnungsgemäßen Belehrung und Ablauf der 2 Wochen-Frist als weiterer Erlöschensgrund bleibt davon unberührt.
Als die alte Fassung galt haben die Schurken einfach schlecht oder gar nicht belehrt, war ja egal sobald die Leistung erstmals genutzt wurde sollte das Widerrufsrecht erloschen sein. Der Gesetzgeber glaubte damals es gäbe unlösbare Probleme beim Wertersatz wenn schon Nutzungen stattgefunden haben. Egal nach grade mal 7 Jahren hat er bemerkt das damit nur die schurkischen Nicht+Schlechtbelehrer bevorzugt werden und dann zum 04.08.09 das Gesetz geändert.
Der Trend bei den Kopulationspartnervermittlungen zur Umgehung des Widerrufsrechtes geht heute dahin, nur eine Bestimmte Anzahl von Kontakten zu garantieren und die weitere Möglichkeit zur Nutzung als Geschenk auszugestalten. Da wird dann nach 3 Tagen Mitgliedschaft und Widerruf abgerechnet: 10 Kontakte werden garantiert, 8 Nachrichten wurden verschickt also sind 80% der Jahresmitgliedschaft verbraucht und müssen bezahlt werden.

@ Red: Deine Argumentation zur Testphase wurde unter dem alten §312 d BGB genauso vertreten, dank der Neureglung ist sie nicht mehr erforderlich.

Genau genommen berufen sich die Flirtfairs aber nicht auf ein Erlöschen sondern auf Verwirkung. Verwirkung ist der letzte Notanker der Juristen wenn ein Anspruch eigentlich besteht man das Ergebnis aber trotzdem nicht will. Da behauptet man dann Verwirkung und Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben. Verwirkung ist angesichts der eindeutigen Rechtslage natürlich absurd.


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2013)

http://www.vzhh.de/recht/284119/kurz-kuerzer-flirtcafe.aspx


> Was auf den ersten Blick preiswert klingt, hat einen großen Haken: Vergisst der Verbraucher, das Testabo zu kündigen, so verlängert sich dieses automatisch in eine sechsmonatige Mitgliedschaft zu einem Preis von monatlich 29 Euro. Bemerkenswert ist dabei die Kündigungsfrist, die Flirtcafe in seinen AGB vorsieht. Dort heißt es: „Das kostenpflichtige Testabonnement hat eine Laufzeit von 10 Tagen und kann jederzeit mit einwöchiger Frist zum Ablauf gekündigt werden…Eine Kündigung muss in Schriftform als Brief erklärt werden.“ Da es bei einer Kündigung auf den Zeitpunkt des Eingangs - und nicht der Absendung - ankommt, heißt das im Klartext: Bei einer üblichen Postlaufzeit von drei Tagen muss der Verbraucher praktisch bereits am Tag der Anmeldung kündigen.
> Unser Rat
> 
> Erfüllt die Probemitgliedschaft nicht Ihre Erwartungen und wollen Sie keine vertragliche Bindung mehr, so kündigen Sie das Testabo nicht, sondern erklären den Widerruf.
> ...


----------



## dumm gelaufen (21 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ein Problem: 
Ich habe dummer weise im Oktober ein Abo bei flirtfair.at abgeschlossen, Premium-Silber Mitglied. Weil meine Prepaid Kreditkarte für die Abbuchung im Jänner kein Guthaben mehr oben hatte wurde mein Account gesperrt. ich bekam per Mail eine Mahnung wo ich die ausstehenden 29,90 Euro+ 3,00 Euro Mahngebühr+ 3,00 Euro Clearinggebühr = Summe 35 ,90€ überweisen sollte. in Meiner Panik tat ich das dann auch gleich (mein Account wurde übrigens nicht wieder freigeschaltet).
Weil mir die "Bankadresse" ziemlich eigenartig vorkam fing ich an zu suchen und fand dann dieses Forum. Ich habe mir jetzt so ziemlich alle Kommentare durchgelesen und war schockiert worauf ich hier reingefallen bin (ich hab es wir eigentlich schon gedacht.)
ich habe darauf hin gleich ein küdigungsmail geschreiben:

Freitag, den 18.1.2013

*Kündigung des Abonnements/ des Accounts*

Benutzername: .........

E-Mail-Adresse: ....................


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
Durch einen Zahlungsrückstand wurde mein Account Anfang dieses Monats gesperrt. Den ausstehenden Betrag (29,90 Euro+ 3,00 Euro Mahngebühr+ 3,00 Euro Clearinggebühr = Summe 35 ,90€) habe ich bereits auf die angegebene Bankverbindung:

Empfänger: ....................
...................
KTO.: ................
BLZ: ....................
IBAN: .........................
BIC: .....................

User-Nummer ...................

Aktenzeichen .....................

überwiesen.

Trotzdem wurde mein Account nicht freigeschaltet.
Ich bin mit diesem Service sehr unzufrieden.

Weiters habe ich kein Interesse mehr an der Verwendung von flirtfair.at.

Daher *kündige* ich hiermit mein Abonnement ,,Silber Premium,, auf der Website www.flirtfair.at zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.

Bitte senden Sie mir eine Bestätigung der Kündigung mit Angabe des Vertragsendes.
Sollte auf dieses Kündigungsschreiben keine Rückmeldung erfolgen gilt für mich die Mitgliedschaft und so auch sämtliche Zahlungsforderungen als gekündigt und aufgelöst.
Sollte dann noch einmal Mitgliedsbeiträge vom meiner Kreditkarte abgebucht werden, nehme ich mir das Recht diese zurück zu buchen.

Sollte diese Kündigung aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht vollständig und somit für Sie nicht geltend sein, fordere ich Sie auf mich umgehend per E-Mail zu kontaktieren.
Ansonsten gilt die Mitgliedschaft als gekündigt und sämtliche Zahlungsforderungen aufgelöst worauf ich keinen Zahlungen mehr nachkommen werde.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
..............
Heute früh bekam ich dann eine Mail das der Betrag nicht angekommen bzw. zurückgebucht wurde (was ich aber nicht tat) und ich sollte jetzt 510,99€ per Nachnahme bis 26.1.2013 zu bezahlen.

Da ich das mit Sicherheit nicht machen werde stellt sich mir die frage was ich machen soll?

Ist es richtig einfach nichts zu tun??

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Goblin (21 Januar 2013)

> stellt sich mir die frage was ich machen soll


 
Wie wärs mal mit lesen ?? Steht alles schon da. Und von diesen dämlichen Schrottseiten runterbleiben



> jetzt 510,99€ per Nachnahme bis 26.1.2013 zu bezahlen


 
Häää ??

Wenn Du Dich wissentlich angemeldet hast sehe ich keinen Grund NICHT zahlen zu müssen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Januar 2013)

dumm gelaufen schrieb:


> Heute früh bekam ich dann eine Mail das der Betrag nicht angekommen bzw. zurückgebucht wurde (was ich aber nicht tat) und ich sollte jetzt 510,99€ per Nachnahme bis 26.1.2013 zu bezahlen.


Wie kommt die Summe denn zustande?

Eine Firma mit Sitz in Luxemburg, die sich auf deutsches Recht beruft und in Österreich Verträge schließt. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob und wie die da Ansprüche verfolgen würden.


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2013)

Hö*X*t dubios das ganze ...


----------



## jogu32 (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe mich gestern auf der seite Sexpartnerclub.de angemeldet. Dort habe ich dann auch angeschrieben und konnta halt nicht antworten. Dann habe ich das Silberpacket genommen für 1 Monat und geantwortet. Es kam keine Nachricht zurück und bei allen anderen auch nicht. Dann wurde ich stuzig und habe gegoogelt und herrausgefunden das, das es sich dabei um Betrüger handelt.

In den AGB steht das nur per Brief oder Fax gekündigt werden kann bis 10 Tage vor ende des Abo. Es gibt nur keine Fax Adresse auf der seite sondern nur eine 0900 nummer die dann noch 1,99 Euro kostet, support und die anschift die wie Folgt ist:

Jadorra S.à r.l.
38 Route d'Esch
L-1470 Luxembourg

Mein Fragen sind wie folgt:

Kann ich das Geld zurückbuchne wenn die abgebucht haben?
Soll ich einfach alle schreiben ignorieren die dann folgen?
Soll ich eine Kündigung oder ein Widerruf schreiben an die Adresse da ich gesetzlich ein Frist von 14 tagen habeß

Ich habe zwar alles andere in dem Thread gelehsen bin trotzdem unsicher was ich tun soll.


----------



## Goblin (28 Januar 2013)

> Kann ich das Geld zurückbuchne wenn die abgebucht haben?
> Soll ich einfach alle schreiben ignorieren die dann folgen?
> Soll ich eine Kündigung oder ein Widerruf schreiben an die Adresse da ich gesetzlich ein Frist von 14 tagen habeß


 
Kurz und schmerzlos

Ja
Ja
Nein
Das ist nur zu empfehlen wenn Du Nerven wie breite Nudeln hast. Auf der absolut sicheren Seite bist Du wenn Du exakt 1x schreibst - und zwar den Widerruf

[Modedit by Hippo: kritische Aussage editiert]


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2013)

Lesen bildet ...
... und ein Blick in die AGB die Aufklärung ...



			
				AGB Sexpartnerclub schrieb:
			
		

> *Widerrufsrecht *
> 
> Du kannst deine Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß Art. 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Absatz 1 und 2 EGBG sowie unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312 g Absatz 1 Satz1 BGB in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 § 3 EGBGB. *Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs.* Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> 
> Jadorra S.à.r.l. 38 Route d’Esch L-1470 Luxembourg


 
Wenn die aktuell kein Fax mehr angeben wirst Du wohl die gute alte Post mit einem Einschreiben nehmen müssen


----------



## jogu32 (28 Januar 2013)

Ok auch wenn ich das abo abgeschlossen habe und Daten von meiner Bank angegeben habe? Muss dazu noch sagen bis jetzt keine Bestätigung bekommen das ich überhaupt ewas dort gekauft habe. Normal kommt ja bei legalen anbietern eine Bestellbestätigung. Können die mir da Rechtlich nix und entstehen auch keine Inkasso kosten weil ich zurückgebucht habe?


----------



## jogu32 (28 Januar 2013)

jo Hippo habe das gelesen. habe aber bis jetzt keine belährung bekommen in Form einer E-Mail was ich nocrmal der fall sein solte


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2013)

Du hast die Info, handeln mußt Du selber.
Du hast ein Widerrufsrecht, also übe es aus wenn Du das willst



jogu32 schrieb:


> jo Hippo habe das gelesen. habe aber bis jetzt keine belährung bekommen in Form einer E-Mail was ich nocrmal der fall sein solte


Das heißt nichts anderes als daß Deine Widerrufsfrist noch nicht zu Laufen begonnen hat


----------



## jogu32 (28 Januar 2013)

Klar will ich das kein bock auf diese abzocke. Stellt sich nur die frage, wenn ich Morgen per Post den Widerruf schreib und abschicke ist der dan gültig oder nicht, weil es noch nicht laufen begonnen hat. Aber mein vermutung ist so ich werde wahrscheinlich eh keine E-Mail bekommen sondern erst was von denen hören , wenn ich nicht zahle(zurückbuche).


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2013)

Klar ist das gültig. Und daß die mahnpupsen ist auch klar. Aber Du hast ordnungsgemäß widerrufen und damit können die pupsen solange sie lustig sind.
Und nur der guten Ordnung halber erwähnt (damit zu rechnen ist nicht) - sollte ein echter Mahnbescheid kommen, diesem widersprechen und ans Gericht zurückschicken


----------



## jogu32 (28 Januar 2013)

Ich weis ist ne blöde frage aber wie unterscheide ich ein echten und ein unechten Mahnbescheid? Ich habe noch nie in meine Leben einen bekommen und vom Gericht habe ich auch noch nie etwas bekommen.


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahnbescheid
Ein Mahnbescheid ist echt wenn er von einem Mahngericht oder Amtsgericht als Absender kommt.
Ein Mahnbescheid kommt NIEMALS von einem Inkassobüro oder Rechtsanwalt (als postalischer Absender)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (28 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> wirst Du wohl die gute alte Post mit einem Einschreiben nehmen müssen


 
Oder vielleicht doch lieber Email.
In den von dir zitierten AGB ist auch Email für den Widerruf ausdrücklich zugelassen.


----------



## jogu32 (28 Januar 2013)

mh hast schon recht Ist das denn auch ein sicherer weg?


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2013)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht doch lieber Email.
> In den von dir zitierten AGB ist auch Email für den Widerruf ausdrücklich zugelassen.


Nein, da kein beweisbarer Zugang.
Mensch Leute, hier ist jetzt schon wieder soviel Manpower verballert worden daß schon bald die Kosten eingebracht wären.
Jogu schreib per Einschreiben, trink nen Tee und laß Dich von den Typen nachts im Mondschein besuchen - feddisch
So, für mich hier Ende der Debatte - der Worte sind genug gewechselt.
Und wem es dann noch langweilig ist kann hier im Forum noch ein bißchen nach "jadorra" stöbern


----------



## KnallKopp (3 Mai 2013)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich bin dann wohl der nächste der sich in die Reihe der Betroffenen einreihen darf.
Allerdings gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen mir und den denen die hier bisher berichtet haben.
Ich bin "leider" nicht auf ein Testabo reingefallen, sonder bin mit richtig Anlauf, direkt in eine "Gold" Premium-Mitgliedschaft gerasselt,
welche ich vor ca. 3 1/2 Monaten abgeschlossen habe.
Nun bin ich in meiner geistigen Unbeweglichkeit erst jetzt auf die Idee gekommen, dass diese Seite (SPC) nicht gerade seriös ist.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Da ich wie oben beschrieben, bereits von ca. 3 1/2 Monaten die Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen habe ist mein Recht auf Widerruf eh vorbei oder?

Nun wollte ich das Ganze via Brief per Einschreiben und Rückschein kündigen. Allerdings bin ich nicht gerade heiß drauf denen meine persönlichen Daten zu geben.
(Name, Adresse, etc.)
Führt da kein Weg drumherum oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit? 

Sollte es doch schon den selben Fall gegeben haben, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Meine Konzentration hat auf den letzten Seiten etwas nachgelassen


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2013)

Deine einzige Chance wäre wenn Du keine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufserklärung bekommen hast.
Ob eine unklare/verschleierte Preisauszeichnung nach 3 1/2 Monaten noch greifen würde wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## KnallKopp (3 Mai 2013)

Wie würde ich diese denn erhalten?
Ich habe gerade mal das E-Mail Konto durchgeschaut mit dem ich mich angemeldet habe.
Da ist schonmal nix drin.

EDIT: Meh...kann natürch auch im Spam-Ordner gelandet sein. Da kann ich nicht mehr soweit zurückschauen.

Mal angenommen ich habe eine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufserklärung bekommen.
Dann ist meine einzige Möglichkeit diese Mitgliedschaft zu kündigen, unter den Angaben meiner 
persönlichen Daten per Brief bzw. Fax zu kündigen. Richtig?


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2013)

Wart mal noch bis morgen, da kommen sicher noch mehr Meinungen.
Ich vermute aber fast daß Du recht hast mit der Vermutung.
Es gäbe noch einen Weg, aber der ist von Deinen Nerven abhängig und den werde ich Dir mit Sicherheit nicht weiter erklären ...
... da mußt dann schon selber draufkommen


----------



## sudabeh1 (8 Juli 2013)

Klasse Beitrag von @antiscammer  )


----------



## stupid (24 Oktober 2013)

hallo!

Mir geht es genau wie allen anderen!
Hab mich vor genau 14 Tagen angemeldet und will es so einfach und kostengünstig wie möglich kündigen! und löschen! Habe aber leider keine Idee wie ich das genau machen soll!

Daher biiiiittttteeee ich um eure HILFE!!
und um schnellstmögliche Antwort
DANKE!


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2013)

stupid schrieb:


> ...mir geht es genau wie allen anderen!...


Und damit gelten die Antworten an die anderen auch für Dich!
Je schneller Du die Beiträge im Thread liest um so schneller hast Du die Antwort.
Die steht allein auf den letzten Seiten schon mehrfach



stupid schrieb:


> ...Hab mich vor genau 14 Tagen angemeldet ...


Bist ein kleiner Blitzmerker ...


----------



## stupid (24 Oktober 2013)

ich hab aber keine ahnung was ein wiederruf ist und was ich machen soll?!?!
für mich ist das alles wirklich komplitziert ...
kann mir bitte jemand helfen!!


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2013)

Dann geh zu einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt.
Bei Deinem Wissensstand machst Du bei eigenen Aktionen mehr kaputt als gut.
Und individuelle Rechtsberatung dürfen wir nicht leisten.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Oktober 2013)

stupid schrieb:


> ich hab aber keine ahnung was ein wiederruf ist und was ich machen soll?!?!
> für mich ist das alles wirklich komplitziert ...
> kann mir bitte jemand helfen!!



Mehr dürfen wir nicht machen. Weitere Hilfe wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.
Bitte wende dich an die Verbraucherzentrale oder einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens.


----------



## stupid (24 Oktober 2013)

wenn ich zu einem anwalt gehe wird das doch sehr teuer oder?
und wo finde ich in österreich eine verbraucherzentrale?
gibt es nicht irgend einen weg wie ich das selbst verstehen und erledigen kann?
mit wenig kosten verbunden?


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2013)

stupid schrieb:


> wo finde ich in österreich eine verbraucherzentrale?


Konsumentenschutz


----------



## stupid (24 Oktober 2013)

danke an alle!!!
Durch den Konsumentenschutz wird mir jezt geholfen!


----------



## stupid (24 Oktober 2013)

okay, ich habe doch noch ein paar probleme!
weis jemand wie ich eine rücktrittserklärung schreiben soll? bzw. wo ich ein muster dafür finde?
und wo ich meine account nummer finde? (auf flirtfair)


----------



## BenTigger (24 Oktober 2013)

stupid schrieb:


> weis jemand wie ich eine rücktrittserklärung schreiben soll?



Nicht verzagen, Konsumentenschutz fragen.


----------



## stupid (29 Oktober 2013)

mein geld wurde noch nicht zurücküberwiesen aber ich habe heute diese mail erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

ihre Kündigung wurde wie gewünscht zum 21.11.2013 durchgeführt.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Support Team


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2013)

Nach DER Mail wird auch kein Geld kommen ...
... zumindest nicht freiwillig


----------



## stupid (30 Oktober 2013)

was muss ich tun bzw. ist es möglich es zurück zubekommen?


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2013)

stupid schrieb:


> Hab mich vor genau 14 Tagen angemeldet und will es so einfach und kostengünstig wie möglich kündigen! und löschen!





stupid schrieb:


> was muss ich tun bzw. ist es möglich es zurück zubekommen?


Wie hast du bezahlt und warum?


----------



## Shiroui (23 November 2013)

Guten Tag, ich bin auch in eine Falle getappt auf der Seite "Sexpartnerclubs" und habe mir gestern dieses Test-Abo (Silber-Paket) und wollte es schnell wieder kündigung,nun habe ich erfuhren, dass die Seite eine Fake Seite ist. Habe gestern eine E-Mail geschrieben mit Kündigung der Andresse von der Betreiberin der Seite und warte nun auf eine Antwort von denen. habe auch gesehen das die viele E-Mail haben z.b Sexpartnerclub.de, at, net. Deswegen habe ichs auf allen drei E-Mails hinzu gesendet und warte halt auf eine Antwort, aber wenn die mir keine Antwort geben,kann ich doch nicht schuldig werden, die weitere bezahlung zu bezahlen,da ich doch meine Kündigung beansprucht habe, aber es nicht erfüllt worden ist oder?
Weiß jemand vlt rat, wie ich nun am besten vorgehen kann?
Ich habe per Bankeinzug bezahlt,können die nun einfach so Geld abgeben von meinem Konto oder wie? Habe gegoogelt über Bankeinzug und die Leute meinen man muss erst bestätigen das Geld abgehoben werden soll.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2013)

Die Kündigung schriftlich wiederholen, d.h. per Einwurfeinschreiben plus zusätzlich Fax mit Sendeprotokoll.

Wenn danach Geld vom Konto abgebucht wird: von der Bank zurückbuchen lassen. Grund: keine Lastschriftgenehmigung erteilt.


----------



## Shiroui (23 November 2013)

Aso, also müsste ich es per Brief wegschicken? aber manche haben auch geschrieben das der Brief ungeöffnet wieder Zurück gegangen sei und diese dann behalten haben als Beweis, es sind ja mehrere Leute reingefallen und manche haben einfach die buchungen abgelehnt und Geld anforderung abgelehnt und bekamen später keine anforderungen mehr von denen irgendwie.


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2013)

Shiroui schrieb:


> ...habe mir gestern dieses Test-Abo (Silber-Paket) und wollte es schnell wieder kündigung,nun habe ich erfuhren, dass die Seite eine Fake Seite ist. Habe gestern eine E-Mail geschrieben mit Kündigung der Andresse von der Betreiberin der Seite und warte nun auf eine Antwort von denen.


So viel nun dazu: 





> Die Kündigung kann schriftlich (z.B. per Brief oder per Fax) oder über evtl. weitere im dafür vorgesehenen Webseitenbereich „Mein Konto" angezeigte Kündigungswege erfolgen.


Gestern war Freitag und der Support arbeitet am WE mWn nicht, es sei denn, er/sie treibt sich gerade virtuell hier rum, als User: @Jadorra. War allerdings schon länger nicht mehr da.


Jadorra schrieb:


> *Anmerkung*
> 
> Sehr geehrte Forenmitglieder, Sehr geehrte Nutzer,
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (23 November 2013)

Hier passt ganz gut:

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/partnerboersen-die-geschaefte-mit-der-liebe-a-932588.html

Für die Leichtlohn-Mitwirkenden ist das nicht ganz ohne:

http://www.juraserv.de/internetrech...ach-dem-strafrecht-strafbar-01013#section-kmt

Man versteht jedenfalls damit ganz gut, warum die Verantwortlichen eher virtuell unterwegs sind.


----------



## Shiroui (23 November 2013)

Wieso ist die Jadorra so freundlich zu den Nutzern, obwohl es eine Fake Seite ist? 
Ich habe eine E-Mail gesendet mit der Kündigung und dann nochmal selber nochmal geschrieben,dass ich gerne meinen Abo kündigen möchte. Habs bei sexpartnerclub.de .at und net gesendet. Und mal gucken ob am montag eine Rückmeldung kommt von denen,dann wäre ich erleichtert.


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2013)

Shiroui schrieb:


> Wieso ist die Jadorra so freundlich zu den Nutzern, obwohl es eine Fake Seite ist?


Du hast das schon einmal geschrieben. Behauptest du etwa, dass Mann mit der Seite etwa keinen Sex haben kann? Oder was verstehst du unter Fake-Seite? Zumindest kann man sich dort anmelden und ist (wenn man bezahlt) sein Geld los. Fenstermacher faken doch auch nicht, nur weil Leute ihr Geld durch  deren Produkte rausschmeißen.

_[dieser Artikel enthält leichte Ironie]_​


----------



## Shiroui (23 November 2013)

Nee, ich habe wegen der ursache gegoogelt und viele leute haben auch dieses silber abo angebot gewählt und konnten danach es nicht mehr kündigen und auf ner anderen website wurde geschrieben,dass es sich um eine Fake Seite handelt und das die Betreiber nur auf das Geld von den Nutzern aus sind,anstatt die Leute mit jemanden zu verkuppeln. Wenn es keine Fake Seite ist,dann bin ich ja erleichtert,habe nähmlich keine lust das ich in eine Abo Falle reingetappt bin und es nicht mehr kündigen kann,außer mit diesem online-kündigungssystem.

Ebenso danke ich,dass ihr mir eine schnelle antwort gegeben habt.


----------



## dvill (23 November 2013)

Was heißt hier Fake-Seite? Ich nehme an, die knöpfen den Leichtgläubigen echtes Geld ab und bieten eine ebenfalls echte Illusion. Nicht mehr, aber immerhin das.

Wenn man das Hirn einschaltet, kommt man schnell zu der Erkenntnis, dass bei allen Kontaktbörsen im Internet mit ihren "geprüften Kontakten" mehr Menschen abgemeldet sind, als es Menschen gibt. Da darf man nachdenken, wie das geht.


----------



## dvill (23 November 2013)

Hier

http://www.usdate.org/view-profile-samples/european

kosten 10.000 "geprüfte Profile" $18.00. Das ist billiger, als sich dort anzumelden, wo diese Profile "angeboten" werden.


----------



## Labella (26 November 2013)

Hallo! Wie ich hier her gekommen bin, könnt ihr euch ja denken! Habe mir gestern 25.11.13 eine App runtergeladen namens Love Yoo Flirtradar. Wenn ich die App öffne, lade ich allerdings bei flirtfair!!! Hab nicht lange gebraucht, bis ich gecheckt habe, was das für ne Seite ist und habe an den support gemailt, mit der Auforderung, dass Profil inklusive Bild zulöschen!! Kam natürlich nix zurück! Ich habe mich nur mit der Mail Adresse angemeldet. Ich weder eine Testmitgliedschaft, Premiumfunktion, noch VIP angeklickt. Ganz wichtig: Ich habe auch keine Bankdaten hinterlegt wegen Lastschrift oder so!!!! Hab mich hier durch gelesen aber sowas wie bei mir, konnte ich noch nicht lesen?!  Ich tu einfach nichts oder? Wie gesagt, der support reagiert nicht!!! Freu mich auf Antwort


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2013)

Labella schrieb:


> Hallo! Wie ich hier her gekommen bin, könnt ihr euch ja denken!


Nöööööö, wie denn?  



Labella schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig: Ich habe auch keine Bankdaten hinterlegt wegen Lastschrift oder so!!!! ---///---Ich tu einfach nichts oder?


Guter Plan!



Labella schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der support reagiert nicht!!!


Soll nicht Dein Problem sein.
Du wirst schlimmstenfalls noch Mahnmüll per Mail bekommen.
Was Du aber im Auge behalten solltest - bzw SOFORT bei Deinem Handyprovider veranlassen solltest ist die Drittanbietersperre. Nicht daß sich diese App über Deinen Provider die Hände in Deinem Geldbeutel wäscht.


----------



## Labella (27 November 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort   Handyprovider Sperre! WO und WIE kann ich das machen?


----------



## dvill (27 November 2013)

Blockieren der Vertragstaschendiebe gemäß

http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy


----------



## Labella (27 November 2013)

Ich meine die Drittanbietersperre!


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2013)

Du hast dich gestern angemeldet und erwartest sofortige Löschung des Profils, am selben Tag? Gib dem Support doch ein paar Tage Zeit, du bist sicher nicht die einzige Kundin dort.

Du hast keine Bankdaten angeben müssen, somit dürftest du nur so einen kostenlosen Testeinstieg gebucht haben. Wo ist das Problem? Dass nun deine Daten verratzt sind, sollte dir klar sein. So lange du noch angemeldet bist, besteht doch auch die Möglichkeit, das Bild durch ein unkenntliches zu tauschen, oder?



Reducal schrieb:


> Du hast keine Bankdaten angeben müssen, somit dürftest du nur so einen kostenlosen Testeinstieg gebucht haben.


Oder auch nicht, wenn das mit dem Smartphone oder Tablet/Notebook war, dass mobil mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Denn 





Labella schrieb:


> *eine App runtergeladen* namens Love Yoo Flirtradar. Wenn ich die App öffne, lade ich allerdings bei flirtfair!


Wenn die Flirtfairer nun mit dem Trend gehen, dann haben die einen neuen Kanal für sich endeckt, die Abrechnung über die Mobilfunknummer.


----------



## Labella (27 November 2013)

Genau und deswegen schieb ich ja so eine Panik!!

Ich noch mal. Habe mir jetzt eine Drittanbietersperre machen lassen. Jetzt warte ich mal ab, ob die nächste Rechnung höher ist! Sollte das der Fall sein, müsste ich das ja dann mit meinem Handyanbieter regeln oder?


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2013)

Prinzipiell erst einmal ja! Allerdings kann es sein, dass das Einbuchen des Anbieters aus der App länger dauert als die Einrichtung der Drittanbietersperre. Lass dir mal die Einrichtung schriftlich bestätigen (eMail oder Support-Chatprotokoll reicht). Wenn die Buchung verspätet übergeben wird, zieht natürlich deine Sperrvorgabe beim Provider vor Zahlungsweitergabe an den Anbieter.


----------



## Labella (27 November 2013)

Echt toll von euch für die schnellen Antworten. Hab ne SMS bekommen für die Drittanbietersperre, reicht auch die?


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2013)

Abfotografieren und ausdrucken, dann hast Du was auf Papier


----------



## Labella (27 November 2013)

Super. Dankeschön


----------



## Torben123 (27 November 2013)

Hallo allerseits. Ich Dummkopf bin leider auch auf Flirtfair reingefallen. Ich habe mich ebenfalls am 25.11.2013 zum "Silber-Abo" auf der Seite hinreißen lassen und versuche nun, möglichst schadlos aus der Nummer wieder rauszukommen. Ich habe den Bezahlweg "Abbuchung übers Handy" gewählt. Nach lesen einiger Beiträge in diesem Thread habe ich die Abwicklung nun so verstanden: 1. Kündigung per Fax und 2. Einrichten einer Drittanbieter-Sperre.
Drei Fragen habe ich jetzt:

1. Ist die Faxnummer von Flirtfair:  , die in einem Beitrag von 2010 am Anfang dieses THreads gepostet wurde, noch aktuell?

2. Unter den ersten Google-Treffern auf die Suche "Flirtfair kündigen" wird die Seite "Aboalarm" angepriesen, die einem für 1,49€ ein fertig formuliertes Faxformular (wo man nur noch individuelle Daten wie Benutzername und Email-Adresse und die benötigte Faxnummer) mit dem Dienst, dieses zu versenden, anbietet. Man zahlt also die 1,49€ und bekommt angeblich die Sendebestätigung an die eigene Email-Adresse. Ist dieses Angebot seriös und zielführend oder verbirgt sich hier die nächste Kostenfalle? Ich habe kein eigenes Faxgerät und einen Brief zu schreiben, fällt nicht in meine Erwägung, da ich nicht einmal weiß, wer mein Vertragspartner mit Anschrift sein soll. Es ist nebulös von einem "WAP Billing" -Anbieter die Rede, der mir im Zuge der Anmeldung zum "Silber-Abo" genannt worden sein soll. An diesen Anbieter wäre laut AGB der Seite "Flirtfair.de", eine Kündigung in dem Fall zu richten, dass man das Abo via Handy-Bezahldienst abgeschlossen hat. Eine Email mit Firmennamen und ANschrift dieses "WAP Billing" Anbieters, habe ich natürlich auch nie bekommen... Ich kann also keinen Brief schreiben; ein Fax muss es sein.

3. Kann ich bei der Einrichtung der Drittanbietersperre (bin Mobilfunkkunde bei der Telekom) angeben, dass ausser der Sperre auch keine weiteren Informationen wie KOntodaten oder Anschrift weitergegebe werden? Momentan hat der "WAP Billing" -Anbieter "nur" meine Handynummer -sonst nichts.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2013)

Torben123 schrieb:


> Drei Fragen habe ich jetzt:
> 
> 1. Ist die Faxnummer von Flirtfair:  , die in einem Beitrag von 2010 am Anfang dieses THreads gepostet wurde, noch aktuell?


Schon mal was von Google gehört?
https://www.google.de/#q=fax+jadorra+luxemburg



Torben123 schrieb:


> 2. Unter den ersten Google-Treffern auf die Suche "Flirtfair kündigen" wird die Seite "Aboalarm" angepriesen, die einem für 1,49€ ein fertig formuliertes Faxformular (wo man nur noch individuelle Daten wie Benutzername und Email-Adresse und die benötigte Faxnummer) mit dem Dienst, dieses zu versenden, anbietet. Man zahlt also die 1,49€ und bekommt angeblich die Sendebestätigung an die eigene Email-Adresse. Ist dieses Angebot seriös und zielführend oder verbirgt sich hier die nächste Kostenfalle? Ich habe kein eigenes Faxgerät und einen Brief zu schreiben, fällt nicht in meine Erwägung, da ich nicht einmal weiß, wer mein Vertragspartner mit Anschrift sein soll. Es ist nebulös von einem "WAP Billing" -Anbieter die Rede, der mir im Zuge der Anmeldung zum "Silber-Abo" genannt worden sein soll. An diesen Anbieter wäre laut AGB der Seite "Flirtfair.de", eine Kündigung in dem Fall zu richten, dass man das Abo via Handy-Bezahldienst abgeschlossen hat. Eine Email mit Firmennamen und ANschrift dieses "WAP Billing" Anbieters, habe ich natürlich auch nie bekommen... Ich kann also keinen Brief schreiben; ein Fax muss es sein.


Schon mal was von Google gehört?
https://www.google.de/#q=free+fax+online




Torben123 schrieb:


> 3. Kann ich bei der Einrichtung der Drittanbietersperre (bin Mobilfunkkunde bei der Telekom) angeben, dass ausser der Sperre auch keine weiteren Informationen wie KOntodaten oder Anschrift weitergegebe werden? Momentan hat der "WAP Billing" -Anbieter "nur" meine Handynummer -sonst nichts.


Für sichere Erkenntnis befrage Deinen Mobilfunkanbieter


----------



## Labella (27 November 2013)

Wenn ich das alles lese, dann bekomm ichs echt mit der Angst zu tun!!! Ich hab mich doch nur über die App regestriert. Habe noch nicht mal die VIP Funktion in Anspruch genommen!!! Hoffentlich bringt die Drittanbietersperre was!! Jetzt bekomm ich auch noch privat Mails von den Männern auf meine private Mail Adresse.


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2013)

Labella schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomm ich auch noch privat Mails von den Männern auf meine private Mail Adresse.


Dort sind ja auch überwiegend Männer angemeldet. Dass echte Kundinnen dort unterwegs sind, hätte ich gar nicht für möglich gehalten.

Bei der Anmeldung über einen Computer mit DSL hatte man erst die Testphase. Bei eigentlich allen Anbietern von solch (S)Zeuchs endet die Mailerei erst mit dem Ende der Testphase. Hintergrund, man soll ja animiert werden, sich doch noch zu einem VIP- oder  Premiumaccount anzumelden. Wie das über das mobile Internet ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Labella (27 November 2013)

Ich habe soeben bei mir im Spam Filter nachgeschaut und eine E-Mail vom support der flirtflair erhalten!!!! Sie haben das Profil gelöscht, schreiben die zumindest. Oh Gott, hoffentlich is es jetzt vorbei!!!!


----------



## Labella (27 November 2013)

Hi...Habe ja vorhin schon geschrieben, dass mein Profil bei flirt.de gelöscht wurde- schreiben Die!!!! Die Mail habe ich im Spam gefunden! Meint ihr da kommt noch was??


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2013)

Hellseherische Dienstleistungen gehören nicht zum Portfolio des hiesigen Forenangebots ...


----------



## exquizitell (8 Januar 2014)

Hello. Can You help me? I have the same problem. My question is simple: Is sending email asking to cancel subscription enough not to get in trouble with law? Or is it necessary to send some signed form?

My story:
1. I wanted to use it for 1 month (from 28.10 to 28.11) only and send the email and received this on 02.11:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

"ihre Kündigung wurde wie gewünscht zum 28.11.2013 durchgeführt.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Support Team"

then they took money in the end of November, and even in December. When I complaint about it they sent me this:

"ihre Kündigung wurde wie gewünscht durchgeführt. Ihr Premium Zugang endet am 26.01.2014.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen Ihr Support Team"

what should i do? can i ask the bank to return the money?


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2014)

From were are you? How is the law at your homeplace for the banking practice for moneytransfer or did you payed with credit card?
Or do you have an german bankaccount?
In Germany you can give an order to your bank, that  they tranfer the Money back, if they started an illegal moneytransfer.

And i would send them a copy a of there first notice, that i got from them:
("ihre Kündigung wurde wie gewünscht zum 28.11.2013 durchgeführt. _I hope, you did not deleted that Mail _ )
and give them an indication, that there is no active contract.

After that i will allways order the money back.


----------



## exquizitell (9 Januar 2014)

Tnx for your answer! I am currently in Germany and payed with german debit card. Fortunately I did not delete that email, but I am not sure if I should fill in any form. I have sent them many emails, all they do is giving next date when it expires.
They deleted my account but still took money in December! 
So the first email and their confirmation is enough? Then I will take my money back asap


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2014)

I think so, and make a screenshot at the deleted account login.
after that, they want Money and they have to argument wherefore they want your Money. 
But you have an info that they will disabel your account at November.
All Money returning cost them a lot of Money and you can smile


----------



## exquizitell (9 Januar 2014)

tnx, but how can i make screenshot if it is deleted? I just received email saying it is deleted:
i received this

wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie unseren Service nicht weiterhin nutzen möchten.

Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen die Löschung Ihres Profils.

Da der Newsletterverteiler nur einmal die Woche aktualisiert wird, kann es sein, dass Sie noch einmalig einen Newsletter bekommen. Sollten Sie allerdings danach noch weiterhin Newsletter erhalten, setzen Sie sich gerne mit uns in Verbindung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ihr Support-Team


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2014)

OK thats the same, they send you an Email, that your account is deleted. And so they have no reason to take Money from your banking account.
I thought you tryed to log in and there was an Info at your Screen, that your account was deleted...


----------



## exquizitell (9 Januar 2014)

tnx a lot for help!!


----------



## exquizitell (9 Januar 2014)

i hope the bank charges these cheaters


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Januar 2014)

For every single withdrawn debit booking, the crooks have to pay a cancellation fee. This is usually around 8-10 €. And that's why the crooks will not try that too often any more, after you withdrew and returned the debit.

It is most likely that they will send you some silly dunning letters ("you have to pay... or Santa won't bring you anything next X-mas... and we will also sue you... and the court marshall will come and pawn your grandma's knockers... and... and... and...").
You can simply ignore that.

Anyway, they will not sue anybody in Germany, and it is even less likely that they will file suit in your homeland.

If they ever try it with a court-order ("German Mahnbscheid", a yellow envelope from a court), you only have to object against the order within 14 days and send the objection back to the court. That's all, and anyway this happens in extremely rare cases only.

After maybe 5 or 6 flubdub letters or mails, the rubbish will seize by itself.


----------



## exquizitell (9 Januar 2014)

Tnx a lot! You guys really helped. I hope no yellow envelopes come )


----------



## exquizitell (15 Februar 2014)

Hello Everyone again. I am receiving all these mails and emails about the charges and wanted to clarify some points, some of them contain the court issues.

When I cancel my account is email letter (electronic) saying that i want to cancel the account enough? I asked them to cancel the premium account and not to take any money and received emails saying that they will stop it, but they kept taking money and i returned money back.


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2014)

Return Your money - thats all You have to do ...
No - I forgot a thing ...
Pour a good dram of scottish cereal juice  like Lagavulin or something like that and enjoy ...


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2014)

And if you receive those dunning monition letters: ignore, or have some fun with them by replying e.g. that you insist in English conversation.


----------



## exquizitell (16 Februar 2014)

thank You one more time 

it is really depressing sometimes coming home and find these letters


----------



## knute (28 Februar 2014)

[...], ich glaube ich habe einen GROSSEN FEHLER gemacht :-(
Ich habe (wies im Kleingedruckten auf der Site steht) schriftlich gekündigt! Hab danach den Einzug bei der Bank widerrufen lassen, und das Geld kam wieder zurück auf mein Konto. Doch dann kam ein gesalzener Drohbrief von den Typen! Ich ließ mich leider einschüchtern, und habe den zurückgefprderten Betrag doch wieder überwiesen. :-( fuck! Dann hab ich nochmal per Mail gekündigt. Keine Antwort. Nur jetzt wieder, anfang des Monats eine erneute Abbuchung von 29,90 EUR!!! Die spinne komplett. [...] Abzocker! Ich habs jetzt wieder zurückgeholt. Was ich hier so lese, soll man sich wohl von deren Drohbriefen nicht einschüchtern lassen. Auch wenn sie die Postadresse haben?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2014)

Was ist an den Worten "nicht einschüchtern lassen" so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## knute (28 Februar 2014)

okay, das heißt die [...] können mir nix, oder? Auch wenns Briefe mit utopischen, stetig steigenden Forderungen hagelt!? Na dann werd ich eisern bleiben und mein Geld immer wieder zurückbuchen lassen, bis die Typen irgendwann (hoffentlich!) aufgeben. right?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2014)

Mööööönsch - steht hier in den letzten 494 Beiträgen in irgendeinem was davon daß einer deswegen gefoltert wurde?
Und jetzt guckst noch mal nach *flirtfever*, das ist die gleiche Masche und schaust in dem Thread ob Du Berichte über Folterungen oder Hinrichtungen von Nichtzahlern findest.


----------



## Devilfrank (1 März 2014)

Obwohl... das mit der Folter könnten wir uns ja mal überlegen. 
Wegen nicht lesen der Beiträge 2 Folgen Barbara Salesch am Stück. Es besteht keine Möglichkeit der Pause.


----------



## hauseltr (1 März 2014)

_Auch wenns Briefe mit utopischen, stetig steigenden Forderungen hagelt!?_

Mal ein wenig Werbung machen: Ich empfehle dieses Gerät

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...uMena4AS7goDQBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CHgQ9QEwBg&dur=525


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wer macht eigentlich dieses Jadorra tatsächlich?
> 
> Da gab es mal ein recht ähnliches Projekt einer anderen Anbieterin - *c-date.de* - die ebenfalls ihren Firmensitz in Luxemburg hat. Heute ist der Geschäftsführer mal wieder wer anderes, vor einigen Monaten jedenfalls stand da jemand *aus München* dahinter.





garfield335 schrieb:


> C-Date gibt es immer noch, hat eine Addresse in der route d'arlon in Luxembourg, nur wenige meter von meinem Arbeitsplatz entfernt..,



In der Bild, vom 11.09.2015, steht die Auflösung des Rätsels:


----------



## bernhard (14 Dezember 2015)

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...online-partnervermittlung-jederzeit-kuendbar/


> Das Landgericht Traunstein hat entschieden, dass Verträge über Online-Partnervermittlungen jederzeit kündbar sind (vgl. LG Traunstein, Urt. v. 10.04.2014 – 1 S 3750/13).


----------



## bernhard (24 Dezember 2015)

Tatort Internet:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1673784/Tatort-Internet?bc=sts;suc&flash=off


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2015)

ZDFmediathek schrieb:
			
		

> Die weite Welt des Internets bietet Kriminellen eine ganz neue Plattform.


So neu ist das ja nun nicht nicht. Dieser Thread läuft schon fünf Jahre und dieses  Forum ( Computerbetrug  =  on-line bzw Internetbetrug ) wurde schon vor 14 Jahren von Heiko gestartet. Die Methoden sind meist immer wiederkehrende z.T verfeinerte Tricks mit denen unbedarfte/gutgläubige User abgezockt werden.


----------

